# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  URGENT ! Fourrière pleine, chatons sans délai en grand danger (62)

## fays

*Voilà où mène la bêtise humaine: en fourrière. Ces pauvres loulous aimeraient vite sortir de ce mauvais pas. Certains sont très jeunes, d'autres très sociables, tous ont le droit de vivre. Pour cela, il leur faut des solutions au plus vite. En local si possible, dans le 62, le 59, le 80... plus loin s'il le faut, on cherchera, tous ensemble, un covoiturage!

*Pour pouvoir sortir, ils ont besoin d'associations, qui devront fournir leurs statuts, soit à la fourrière directement (coordonnées disponibles en mp uniquement), soit en les adressant sur le mail sosfourriere62@gmail.com. Pas de sortie possible sans association.

Ils ont besoin de familles d'accueil, couvertes par une association. Etre famille d'accueil, comme le nom l'indique, signifie accueillir un ou des loulous, le nourrir et lui fournir tout soin nécessaire. Sauf arrangement différent, la famille d'accueil prend à sa charge la nourriture et la litière (sans oublier les câlins!), l'association qui la couvre assume les frais vétérinaires. Si la famille d'accueil a déjà des chats, ceux-là doivent être à jour de leurs vaccins (minimum typhus coryza) et la famille doit être en mesure d'effectuer une quarantaine stricte. Cela veut dire que le loulou accueilli devra être isolé au minimum 15 jours, dans une pièce qui ferme et auquel les autres loulous de la maison n'auront aucun accès. Une salle de bain fait tout à fait l'affaire, dans laquelle le loulous aura son dodo, sa litière et ses gamelles (et tout autre jouet ou arbre à chat est évidemment le bienvenu). Le minimum pour la famille d'accueil sera de se laver consciencieusement les mains après avoir touché le chat en accueil en quarantaine et avant de toucher ses autres chats.

*Les chats en accueil n'ont normalement pas accès à l'extérieur, en tout cas pas pendant la période de quarantaine. Ils pourront éventuellement sortir si le lieu est parfaitement sécurisé et qu'ils ne peuvent partir.


**Covoit ok, diffusion ok sur sites et forum de protection animale.
Aucun frais de sortie mais tout reste à faire, de l'identification aux vaccins, en passant par les tests**.

On recherche un co-voit de Lens à Coincy (02) de toute urgence pour un minou !!!


**Voici la nouvelle liste des chats qui attendent.*

***Merci de diffuser un max pour eux* **
*
**
**1)** Chaton de 4/5 mois - noir et blanc - apeuré mais gentil.
**Entrée le 19/10. Pas de DELAIS !!!

**>> Aucune piste

**

**2)** Chaton de 3/4 mois - bleu et blanc très joli - un peu craintif**- trouvé parait ne pas étre en forme
**Entrée 19/10. Délai le 29/10 (à vérifier)
**>> Aucune piste

**
*
*3) Chaton de 5 mois - mâle noir - très gentil - ressemble beaucoup au n°10 et a failli être confondu avec lui ce matin lors de la sortie fourrière.
Entrée le 21/10. Délai le 30/10
>> Aucune piste*


*
4) Adulte blanc craintif - Sexe inconnu apeuré abimé sur le nez et les yeux qui pleure.
Entrée le 25/10. Délai 7/11? (à vérifier)
>> Aucune piste


*
-------_
__EN COURS :
PARRAINAGE PAR EMILIE100787_

----------


## terreur69

*Je vais juste apporter une précision :
Une FA temporaire a l'obligation d'emmener le chat qu'elle prend sous son aile le temps de la quarantaine ou d'un co voiturage si celui ci montre des problèmes de santé !!!!!
Si le vétérinaire souhaite que la FA règle les frais, n'ayez pas d'inquiétude comme il est  couvert pas une association, l'association vous remboursera sous les plus brefs délais !!!*

----------


## fays

vu la taille du chaton la c'est pas trop possible que ce soit le même..par contre peux tu méttre juste un lien car la sa prend beaucoup de place sur le post. par contre si jamais vous les contactez merci de nous prévenir car on le fait aussi de notre coté donc sa sert a rien que plusieurs personnes le fasent merci

maintenant on ce concentre sur le sort de ces minous des fa, asso ou adoptant on n'as besoin de vous

----------


## Mathilde T

Je répète ma proposition de co-voit, que je fais demain : je descends en partant du côté de Hénin Baumont (en provenance de Lézennes - 59) demain (mais je ne sais pas à quelle heure, je passe un concours, on est tous convoqués à la même heure...) jusqu'à Crépy en Valois dans l'Oise, et je peux garder le chat jusqu'au 9/10 novembre.
Par contre, je ne serai pas joignable demain matin (réunion), après, je serai sur la route jusqu'à Lézennes, et j'éteindrai mon tél pour le concours (numéro communicable en mp), donc pas top niveau communication...
Je n'ai pas de chat chez moi, j'ai une caisse de transport, pas de frais de voyage.

----------


## fays

mathilde le probléme c'est que la fourriére ferme a 16h30 et après il faudrait trouver le reste du co-voit c'est a dire uneheure de route car il nefaut pas oublier que c'est un chat craintif donc vous pourriez le gerer?

----------


## Mathilde T

Je n'ai pas spécialement l'habitude des chats ayant subi la fourrière, mais la patience et la compréhension pour un chat paumé, je connais; à part pour le retour en caisse de transport qui risque de ne pas être évident, mais je ne vais pas laisser un chat mourir pour ça.
Le problème sera de toute façon la sortie fourrière, je ne serai jamais à 16h30 là-bas : convoquée à 14h30, j'ai 2 examens et je dois redescendre ensuite...
Enfin, pour l'heure restante, je ne travaille pas vendredi après-midi et je peux aller jusqu'à Villers-Cotterêts (à mi-chemin avec Coincy) : ayant un véhicule de service, je ne peux dépasser le territoire où je bosse, et Villers-Cotterêts est la commune la plus proche de Coincy (pour demain, j'ai eu une dérogation pour le concours).

----------


## fays

je comprend pas bien la tu pourrais prendre lechat quand en faite?

----------


## Mathilde T

Demain, mais je ne peux pas le sortir de la fourrière, car j'arriverai trop tard  ::

----------


## fays

j'ai pe étre quelqu'un pour le recup a crépy en valois on peux ce contacter par mp pour voir si on peux arriver  a le sortir demain merci

----------


## Mathilde T

ok pour moi

----------


## melusine23

Report des dons du post précédent pour les loulous qui cherchent encore des solutions...  :: 

*RECAP DONS*
* 20€ de Muriel P (10€ pour chacun des n°1 et 2, ex-n°12 et 13)
*TOTAL : 20€

Attention, n°1 n'a pas de délai, je n'ai pas réussi à avoir l'info pour les autres... mais je retourne à la pêche aux infos demain.*

----------


## Sév51

Nouvelle bannière...




```
[URL=http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/32183-Sos-fourriére-62-1-adultes-et-3-chatons?p=795862&viewfull=1#post795862][IMG]http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/623009banf6220111025v01.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
```

----------


## melusine23

*De nouvelles entrées ont eu lieu entre hier et aujourd'hui... 
 Les trois premiers n'ont aucun délai... 
**

Merci de diffuser un max pour eux 


1) Chaton de 4/5 mois - noir et blanc - apeuré mais gentil.
Entrée le 19/10. Pas de DELAI !!! 
>> Aucune piste



2) Chaton de 3/4 mois - bleu et blanc très joli - un peu craintif- trouvé parait ne pas étre en forme
Entrée 19/10. PAS DE DÉLAI! 
>> Aucune piste



3) Chaton de 5 mois - mâle noir - très gentil - ressemble beaucoup au n°10 et a failli être confondu avec lui ce matin lors de la sortie fourrière.
Entrée le 21/10. PAS DE DÉLAI! 
>> Aucune piste



4) Mâle adulte blanc un peu craintif - Apeuré, abimé sur le nez et les yeux qui pleurent.
Issu de chez un papi qui nourrissait 4 chats mais part en maison de retraite fin de semaine... Entrée le 25/10. Délai 5/11
>> Aucune piste


5) Femelle adulte blanche, à peine craintive, gestante (mamelles apparentes)
Issu de chez un papi qui nourrissait 4 chats mais part en maison de retraite fin de semaine... Entrée le 25/10. Délai 5/11
>> Aucune piste
*Pas de photo

*6) et 7) Deux jeunes de 5/6 mois, un blanc et bleu et un tigré, craintifs*
*Issus de chez un papi qui nourrissait 4 chats mais part en maison de retraite fin de semaine... Entrée le 25/10. Délai 5/11
>> Aucune piste
*Pas de photo
*
8) Adulte noir poils mi-longs craintif, sexe inconnu
Entrée le 26/10. Délai 7/11
>> Aucune piste
*Pas de photo*

9) Adulte gris tigré, sexe inconnu, trappé par la police municipale, a pris un coup entre les deux yeux et le museau, certainement la trappe
Entrée 26/10. Délai 7/11
>> Aucune piste
*Pas de photo

----------


## melusine23

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

*De nouvelles entrées ont eu lieu entre hier et aujourd'hui... 
 Les trois premiers n'ont aucun délai... 
*

*

Merci de diffuser un max pour eux 


1) Chaton de 4/5 mois - noir et blanc - apeuré mais gentil.
Entrée le 19/10. Pas de DELAI !!! 
>> Aucune piste



2) Chaton de 3/4 mois - bleu et blanc très joli - un peu craintif- trouvé parait ne pas étre en forme
Entrée 19/10. PAS DE DÉLAI! 
>> Aucune piste



3) Chaton de 5 mois - mâle noir - très gentil - ressemble beaucoup au n°10 et a failli être confondu avec lui ce matin lors de la sortie fourrière.
Entrée le 21/10. PAS DE DÉLAI! 
>> Aucune piste



4) Mâle adulte blanc un peu craintif - Apeuré, abimé sur le nez et les yeux qui pleurent.
Issu de chez un papi qui nourrissait 4 chats mais part en maison de retraite fin de semaine... Entrée le 25/10. Délai 5/11
>> Aucune piste


5) Femelle adulte blanche, à peine craintive, gestante (mamelles apparentes)
Issu de chez un papi qui nourrissait 4 chats mais part en maison de retraite fin de semaine... Entrée le 25/10. Délai 5/11
>> Peut-être une piste... à creuser
*Pas de photo

*6) et 7) Deux jeunes de 5/6 mois, un blanc et bleu et un tigré, craintifs*
*Issus de chez un papi qui nourrissait 4 chats mais part en maison de retraite fin de semaine... Entrée le 25/10. Délai 5/11
>> Aucune piste
*Pas de photo
*
8) Adulte noir poils mi-longs craintif, sexe inconnu
Entrée le 26/10. Délai 7/11
>> Aucune piste
*Pas de photo*

9) Adulte gris tigré, sexe inconnu, trappé par la police municipale, a pris un coup entre les deux yeux et le museau, certainement la trappe
Entrée 26/10. Délai 7/11
>> Aucune piste
*Pas de photo

----------


## fays

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

*De nouvelles entrées ont eu lieu entre hier et aujourd'hui... 
 Les trois premiers n'ont aucun délai... 
*




*

Merci de diffuser un max pour eux 


1) Chaton de 4/5 mois - noir et blanc - apeuré mais gentil.
Entrée le 19/10. Pas de DELAI !!! 
>> Aucune piste



2) Chaton de 3/4 mois - bleu et blanc très joli - un peu craintif- trouvé parait ne pas étre en forme
Entrée 19/10. PAS DE DÉLAI! 
>> Aucune piste



3) Chaton de 5 mois - mâle noir - très gentil - ressemble beaucoup au n°10 et a failli être confondu avec lui ce matin lors de la sortie fourrière.
Entrée le 21/10. PAS DE DÉLAI! 
>> Aucune piste



4) Mâle adulte blanc un peu craintif - Apeuré, abimé sur le nez et les yeux qui pleurent.
Issu de chez un papi qui nourrissait 4 chats mais part en maison de retraite fin de semaine... Entrée le 25/10. Délai 5/11
>> Aucune piste


5) Femelle adulte blanche, à peine craintive, gestante (mamelles apparentes)
Issu de chez un papi qui nourrissait 4 chats mais part en maison de retraite fin de semaine... Entrée le 25/10. Délai 5/11
>> Peut-être une piste... à creuser
*

*6) et 7) Deux jeunes de 5/6 mois, un blanc et bleu et un tigré, craintifs*
*Issus de chez un papi qui nourrissait 4 chats mais part en maison de retraite fin de semaine... Entrée le 25/10. Délai 5/11
>> Aucune piste
**
**
8) Adulte noir poils mi-longs craintif, sexe inconnu
Entrée le 26/10. Délai 7/11
>> Aucune piste
****

9) Adulte gris tigré, sexe inconnu, trappé par la police municipale, a pris un coup entre les deux yeux et le museau, certainement la trappe
Entrée 26/10. Délai 7/11
>> Aucune piste
*

*10) Chaton appeuré 2/3 mois pas Pas de délais !!!
>> Aucune piste



*

----------


## Muriel P

Quelle horreur... Toutes ces entrées... Allez, je relance les dons : 50€ pour chacun des 1, 2, 3, 10, soit 200€. 
Des FA SVP !

----------


## niky

*
RECAP DONS
** 20€ de Muriel P (10€ pour chacun des n°1 et 2, ex-n°12 et 13)
50€ pour chacun des 1, 2, 3, 10,de muriel.P soit 200€. 

*TOTAL : 220€*
*merci encore a muriel

*
50€ pour chacun des 1, 2, 3, 10, soit 200€.

----------


## fays

merci a vous pour le moment aucune piste pour aucun des chats

----------


## melusine23

Je continue de creuser ma piste pour la pucette blanche gestante, ça semble bien parti, je vous tiens au courant.
Rien pour les autres loulous en revanche...
J'ai reçu d'autres photos, je regarde s'il est utile de faire des ajouts...

----------


## melusine23

Réservation confirmée pour la pucette n°5. Covoiturage recherché dès que possible vers Le Havre (76) !  ::

----------


## melusine23

Lien de recherche pour le covoiturage de la puce 5 : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...ur-une-minette

----------


## melusine23

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

*Encore de nouvelles entrées ont eu lieu aujourd'hui... 
 Les trois premiers n'ont aucun délai...* 





*

Merci de diffuser un max pour eux 


1) Chaton de 4/5 mois - noir et blanc - apeuré mais gentil.
Entrée le 19/10. Pas de DELAI !!! 
>> Aucune piste



2) Chaton de 3/4 mois - bleu et blanc très joli - un peu craintif- trouvé parait ne pas étre en forme
Entrée 19/10. PAS DE DÉLAI! 
>> Aucune piste



3) Chaton de 5 mois - mâle noir - très gentil - ressemble beaucoup au n°10 et a failli être confondu avec lui ce matin lors de la sortie fourrière.
Entrée le 21/10. PAS DE DÉLAI! 
>> Aucune piste



4) Mâle adulte blanc un peu craintif - Apeuré, abimé sur le nez et les yeux qui pleurent.
Issu de chez un papi qui nourrissait 4 chats mais part en maison de retraite fin de semaine... Entrée le 25/10. Délai 5/11
>> Aucune piste

*
*6) et 7) Deux jeunes de 5/6 mois, un blanc et bleu et un tigré, craintifs, le blanc et bleu est moins craintif*
*Issus de chez un papi qui nourrissait 4 chats mais part en maison de retraite fin de semaine... Entrée le 25/10. Délai 5/11
>> Aucune piste
**
**
8) Adulte noir poils mi-longs craintif, sexe inconnu
Entrée le 26/10. Délai 7/11
>> Aucune piste
****

9) Adulte gris tigré, sexe inconnu, trappé par la police municipale, a pris un coup entre les deux yeux et le museau, certainement la trappe
Entrée 26/10. Délai 7/11
>> Aucune piste
*

*10) Chaton apeuré 2/3 mois
Entrée 26/10. PAS DE DÉLAI !!! 
>> Aucune piste


11) Femelle adulte tricolore - Timide - Trouvée sous une voiture
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/11
>> Aucune piste
*Pas de photo*

12) Européen tigré - Sexe inconnu - Craintif
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/11
>> Aucune piste
*Pas de photo*

13) Mâle de 2 mois, typé chartreux, très en forme. Trouvé et apporté par des gens...
Entrée 27/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI !!! 
>> Aucune piste
*Pas de photo*

14) Femelle noire adulte - Craintive
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/11
>> Aucune piste
*Pas de photo*

15) Adulte blanc à tâches grises tigrées - Jeté d'une voiture, vu par des employés municipaux qui ont appelé la fourrière...
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/11
>> Aucune piste
*Pas de photo

----------


## melusine23

J'ai deux propositions de FA, que je dois encore valider par un contact direct, mais pas d'asso pour le moment.

Vu la fréquentation du post, certes y a des vacances... mais surtout... Il semblerait que la campagne FB anti-fourrière du 62 porte ses fruits...  ::  
Bravo aux instigatrices, elles condamnent tous les loulous actuellement en fourrière.  :: 

En attendant, seule la pucette n°5 a une solution ferme, si tout se déroule comme prévu, elle sort demain et rejoint sa FA dans la foulée.  :: 

Nous aurons de nouvelles photos demain.

----------


## maudadam

Bonjour
Nous on peut prendre le 13 mais pas de co voit et impossible de prendre plus.
Merci

----------


## SarahC

> Vu la fréquentation du post, certes y a des vacances... mais surtout... Il semblerait que la campagne FB anti-fourrière du 62 porte ses fruits...  
> Bravo aux instigatrices, elles condamnent tous les loulous actuellement en fourrière.


Campagne anti-fourrière?

----------


## fays

> Bonjour
> Nous on peut prendre le 13 mais pas de co voit et impossible de prendre plus.
> Merci


Bonjour, pouvez vous envoyer un email a cette adresse sosfourriere62@gmail.com on va vous envoyez le formulaire de demande de famille d'accueil par contre il faut une association pour la prise en charge.



Sarah et oui hélas cela porte tord a ces minous

----------


## niky

je viens de rediffuser..mais personne n'a repondu a la diffusion de hier,il faut vraiment se remobiliser,ils n'ont que nous,on ne peut pas les laisser tomber...

----------


## melusine23

> Bonjour, pouvez vous envoyer un email a cette adresse sosfourriere62@gmail.com on va vous envoyez le formulaire de demande de famille d'accueil par contre il faut une association pour la prise en charge.
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah et oui hélas cela porte tord a ces minous


C'est bon, Fays, c'est une asso amie qui nous aide régulièrement, pas besoin de formulaire FA. Je lui réserve le petitou. Il faut un covoit vers la RP en revanche !

----------


## melusine23

1er jet avec nouvelles photos et commentaires de notre photographe... Pas simple de s'y retrouver, plusieurs chats portent le même numéro... j'espère ne pas me planter!


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
*
** Les trois premiers n'ont aucun délai...* 




*
Merci de diffuser un max pour eux 


1) Chaton de 4/5 mois - noir et blanc - apeuré mais gentil.
Entrée le 19/10. Pas de DELAI !!! 
>> Aucune piste



2) Chaton de 3/4 mois - bleu et blanc très joli - un peu craintif - crachouille pour la forme !
Entrée 19/10. PAS DE DÉLAI! 
>> Aucune piste



3) Chaton de 5 mois - mâle noir - très gentil - essaie d'attraper les gens à travers sa cage pour avoir des câlins
Entrée le 21/10. PAS DE DÉLAI! 
>> Une piste FA, pas d'asso



4) Mâle adulte blanc un peu craintif - Apeuré, abimé sur le nez, aucune agressivité.
Issu de chez un papi qui nourrissait 4 chats mais part en maison de retraite fin de semaine... Entrée le 25/10. Délai 5/11
>> Aucune piste

*
*6) et 7) Deux jeunes de 5/6 mois, un blanc et bleu et un tigré,* *serrés l'un contre l'autre, apeurés mais pas méchants du tout*
*Issus de chez un papi qui nourrissait 4 chats mais part en maison de retraite fin de semaine... Entrée le 25/10. Délai 5/11
>> Asso + FA ok, covoit recherché vers Lyon
**
**
8) Adulte noir poils mi-longs, Femelle, machine à ronrons!!!! (et non craintive comme indiqué initialement)
Entrée le 26/10. Délai 7/11
>> Aucune piste
****

9) Adulte gris tigré, sexe inconnu, trappé par la police municipale, a pris un coup entre les deux yeux et le museau, certainement la trappe
Entrée 26/10. Délai 7/11
>> Aucune piste
*

*10) Chaton apeuré 2/3 mois, se demande ce qu'il fait là...
Entrée 26/10. PAS DE DÉLAI !!! 
>> Aucune piste


11) Femelle adulte tricolore - Timide - Trouvée sous une voiture
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/11 - Malade, prévue à l'euthanasie cet après-midi...
>> Aucune piste
**

12) Européen tigré - Sexe inconnu - N'a pas l'air bien en forme, les yeux qui coulent
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/11
>> Aucune piste
**

13) Mâle de 2 mois, typé chartreux, très en forme. Trouvé et apporté par des gens...
Entrée 27/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI !!! 
>> Asso + FA ok, recherche covoit vers la RP
**

14) Femelle noire adulte - Reste au fond de sa cage, craintive mais sans aucune agressivité
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/11
>> Aucune piste
*Pas de photo*

15) Adulte blanc à tâches grises tigrées - Jeté d'une voiture, vu par des employés municipaux qui ont appelé la fourrière...
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/11 - A l'air d'avoir un peu mal au dos, s'assoit quand même, peut être qqs contusions, sympa, se laisse manipuler
>> Aucune piste
*

*16) Chaton tigré, a été mis dans la même cage que le n°1..., apeuré, bobo sous l'oeil gauche
Entrée 27/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> Aucune piste
*

----------


## melusine23

Photos manquantes ajoutées...

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
*
** Les trois premiers n'ont aucun délai...* 





*
Merci de diffuser un max pour eux 


1) Chaton de 4/5 mois - noir et blanc - apeuré mais gentil.
Entrée le 19/10. Pas de DELAI !!! 
>> Aucune piste



2) Chaton de 3/4 mois - bleu et blanc très joli - un peu craintif - crachouille pour la forme !
Entrée 19/10. PAS DE DÉLAI! 
>> Aucune piste



3) Chaton de 5 mois - mâle noir - très gentil - essaie d'attraper les gens à travers sa cage pour avoir des câlins
Entrée le 21/10. PAS DE DÉLAI! 
>> Une piste FA, pas d'asso



4) Mâle adulte blanc un peu craintif - Apeuré, abimé sur le nez, aucune agressivité.
Issu de chez un papi qui nourrissait 4 chats mais part en maison de retraite fin de semaine... Entrée le 25/10. Délai 5/11
>> Aucune piste

*
*6) et 7) Deux jeunes de 5/6 mois, un blanc et bleu et un tigré,* *serrés l'un contre l'autre, apeurés mais pas méchants du tout*
*Issus de chez un papi qui nourrissait 4 chats mais part en maison de retraite fin de semaine... Entrée le 25/10. Délai 5/11
>> Asso + FA ok, covoit recherché vers Lyon
**
**
8) Adulte noir poils mi-longs, Femelle, machine à ronrons!!!! (et non craintive comme indiqué initialement)
Entrée le 26/10. Délai 7/11
>> Aucune piste
****

9) Adulte gris tigré, sexe inconnu, trappé par la police municipale, a pris un coup entre les deux yeux et le museau, certainement la trappe
Entrée 26/10. Délai 7/11
>> Aucune piste
*

*10) Chaton apeuré 2/3 mois, se demande ce qu'il fait là...
Entrée 26/10. PAS DE DÉLAI !!! 
>> Aucune piste


11) Femelle adulte tricolore - Timide - Trouvée sous une voiture
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/11 - Malade, prévue à l'euthanasie cet après-midi...
>> Aucune piste
**

12) Européen tigré - Sexe inconnu - N'a pas l'air bien en forme, les yeux qui coulent
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/11
>> Aucune piste
**

13) Mâle de 2 mois, typé chartreux, très en forme. Trouvé et apporté par des gens...
Entrée 27/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI !!! 
>> Asso + FA ok, recherche covoit vers la RP
**

14) Femelle noire adulte - Reste au fond de sa cage, craintive mais sans aucune agressivité
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/11
>> Aucune piste
**

15) Adulte blanc à tâches grises tigrées - Jeté d'une voiture, vu par des employés municipaux qui ont appelé la fourrière...
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/11 - A l'air d'avoir un peu mal au dos, s'assoit quand même, peut être qqs contusions, sympa, se laisse manipuler
>> Aucune piste
*

*16) Chaton tigré, a été mis dans la même cage que le n°1..., apeuré, bobo sous l'oeil gauche
Entrée 27/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> Aucune piste
*

----------


## Muriel P

> *
> RECAP DONS
> ** 20 de Muriel P (10 pour chacun des n°1 et 2, ex-n°12 et 13)
> 50 pour chacun des 1, 2, 3, 10,de muriel.P soit 200. 
> 
> *TOTAL : 220*
> *merci encore a muriel
> *


Alors, qui suit ? Et les FA, et les assos ? Ca urge !!!!! 
Je rajoute 30.

----------


## momo

La petite No 11 doit etre eutha cet aprèm...personne pour lui éviter cette fin terrible?
Et les autres,ils sont tous trés mignons.

----------


## melusine23

Le petit n°1 est réservé ! Asso + adoptant.
2e covoit vers la RP recherché, si lon pouvait grouper le covoit pour le n°13 et le n°1...  ::

----------


## niky

MERCI MURIEL!QUI PEUT ENCORE AIDER?
JE REDIFFUSE LES NOUVELLES PHOTOS*

RECAP DONS
** 20€ de Muriel P (10€ pour chacun des n°1 et 2, ex-n°12 et 13)
50€ pour chacun des 1, 2, 3, 10,de muriel.P soit 200€.
30 E de muriel P,en plus 

*TOTAL : 250€*

----------


## melusine23

Réservations effectuées en fourrière pour les n°1 (Asso + adoptante RP), n°3 (Asso + FA Rouen 76), n°6 et 7 (Asso Lyon) et n°13 (Asso + FA RP).
Il me faut tous les covoits... Qui peut les chercher, appeler, vérifier si c'est possible, etc. ? Privilégier covoiturage le moins cher possible...

Les mauvaises nouvelles : la pucette n°11 ainsi qu'un loulou arrivé aujourd'hui et dont on n'a pas eu la photo, ont dû être euthanasiés car a*rrivés empoisonnés*... Ils venaient de la même commune...

Une nouvelle entrée: un chaton noir et blanc sympa, amené chez un véto, qui a appelé la fourrière... : ce sera notre n°17

----------


## niky

DON DE 100 EUROS POUR LES 4-9-15,de nicole S,hors rescue,avec imperativement reçu fiscal,un grand merci a elle toujours presente et qui nous fait de super diffusions

----------


## niky

TRES TRISTE POUR CES 2 CHATS,EUTHANASIES
*RECAP DONS
** 20 de Muriel P (10 pour chacun des n°1 et 2, ex-n°12 et 13)
50 pour chacun des 1, 2, 3, 10,de muriel.P soit 200.
30 E de muriel P,en plus 
100 E de nicole.S hors rescue,POUR les 4-9-15 avec reçu fiscal

*TOTAL : 350*

----------


## melusine23

Covoiturage en cours pour la pucette numéro 5, qui arrivera au Havre vers 20 heures.
Nous recherchons toujours les covoiturages pour Saint-Etienne-du-Rouvray (76), la région parisienne (91 + 94) et Lyon (69).


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
*
** Les n°2, 10, 16 et 17 n'ont aucun délai...* 



*
Merci de diffuser un max pour eux 


2) Chaton de 3/4 mois - bleu et blanc très joli - un peu craintif - crachouille pour la forme !
Entrée 19/10. PAS DE DÉLAI! 
>> Aucune piste



4) Mâle adulte blanc un peu craintif - Apeuré, abimé sur le nez, aucune agressivité.
Issu de chez un papi qui nourrissait 4 chats mais part en maison de retraite fin de semaine... Entrée le 25/10. Délai 5/11
>> Aucune piste

**
8) Adulte noir poils mi-longs, Femelle, machine à ronrons!!!! (et non craintive comme indiqué initialement)
Entrée le 26/10. Délai 7/11
>> Aucune piste
****

9) Adulte gris tigré, sexe inconnu, trappé par la police municipale, a pris un coup entre les deux yeux et le museau, certainement la trappe
Entrée 26/10. Délai 7/11
>> Aucune piste
*

*10) Chaton apeuré 2/3 mois, se demande ce qu'il fait là...
Entrée 26/10. PAS DE DÉLAI !!! 
>> Aucune piste
**

12) Européen tigré - Sexe inconnu - N'a pas l'air bien en forme, les yeux qui coulent
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/11
>> Aucune piste
****

14) Femelle noire adulte - Reste au fond de sa cage, craintive mais sans aucune agressivité
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/11
>> Aucune piste
**

15) Adulte blanc à tâches grises tigrées - Jeté d'une voiture, vu par des employés municipaux qui ont appelé la fourrière...
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/10 - A l'air d'avoir un peu mal au dos, s'assoit quand même, peut être qqs contusions, sympa, se laisse manipuler
>> Aucune piste
*

*16) Chaton tigré, a été mis dans la même cage que le n°1..., apeuré, bobo sous l'oeil gauche
Entrée 27/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> Aucune piste


**17) Chaton noir et blanc sympa, amené chez un véto qui a appelé la fourrière
Entrée 28/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> Aucune piste
*Pas de photo

----------


## melusine23

*Merci infiniment à Muriel P et Nicole S. pour leurs dons toujours renouvelés pour aider tous ces pauvres loulous.
Merci aussi à Niky et Nicole S. pour leurs larges diffusions!

*
*RECAP DONS
* 20 de Muriel P (10 pour chacun des n°1 et 2, ex-n°12 et 13)
* 200 de Muriel P (50 pour chacun des n°1, 2, 3, 10)
* 30 de muriel P, en plus 
* 100 de nicole.S, hors rescue, pour les n°4-9-15 avec reçu fiscal
**TOTAL : 350

Je rappelle qu'il n'y a pas de petits dons, car 1 + 1 + 1 + 1... forment de grandes rivières de solidarité.

A quoi servent les dons?
- A aider les associations qui s'engagent à sauver l'un de ses loulous tout en sachant qu'elles devront par la suite l'identifier, le vacciner (primo + rappel), le stériliser, le tester et très certainement le soigner car rares sont les chats qui sortent de fourrière totalement sains. Tous ces frais vétérinaires ont un coût.
- A décider une association à sauver un loulou particulier
- A nous permettre d'assumer les frais divers liés à tout sauvetage : caisses de transport à acheter régulièrement, sacs Ikéa pour les voyages en train et autres transports en commun, achats des billets chats, dédommagement des covoitureurs et cotraîneurs qui parcourent parfois énormément de kilomètres pour amener un loulou à bon port...

Tout sauvetage est une grande chaîne de solidarité où chaque maillon a son importance : associations, familles d'accueil temporaires ou longue durée, covoitureurs et cotraîneurs, les acheteurs de boîtes de transport, de billets chat, de sacs Ikéa qui font donc les avances de frais, les donateurs évidemment, et tous les bénévoles qui donnent des coups de main de toute sorte, telle notre ASV volante qui se déplace au domicile de FA temporaires inexpérimentées au moindre doute véto... le thermomètre dans une poche, le nutrigel et le lait maternisé dans l'autre...

Tout cela est possible parce que nous sommes une grande chaîne solidaire qui ne poursuit qu'un seul et même but : sauver ces boules de poils qui sont tombées sur les mauvais maîtres, qui sont entrés dans la mauvaise trappe, qui sont nés dans le mauvais environnement et qui atterrissent derrière les barreaux. A nous tous, on peut parfois faire des miracles. Ne baissez pas les bras, continuez encore et toujours, ces loulous n'ont que nous pour les sortir de là. Si on les laisse tomber, ç'en est fini pour eux...*

----------


## melusine23

*ETAT DES COVOITURAGES:*
- Pucette n°5 vient d'arriver à bon port. Des nouvelles très bientôt.
- Pitchoun n°1 a son cotrainage au départ de Lille Europe à 10h dimanche, sa famille le récupère au TGV Marne-la-Vallée à 11h50 mais... il me manque qqn pour le sortir de fourrière demain, pour le garder jusqu'au dimanche et pour l'amener à Lille Europe dimanche à 10h...
- Loulou n°3 cherche toujours son covoit pour Rouen (j'ai lancé un hameçon, j'attends...)
- Minouchons 6 et 7 recherchent toujours leur covoit vers Lyon (plusieurs hameçons lancés, j'attends... *peut-être une possibilité demain, départ de Lille à 10h... qqn peut faire la sortie fourrière et amener les loulous à Lille Europe vers 10h, pour un transport en voiture)*
- Beauté fatale n°13 recherche désormais un covoiturage vers Compiègne (tout comme une fratrie de 5 chatons et une minette actuellement en FA temporaire dans le nord du 59)

 ::  Pas de piste nouvelle pour les autres...  :: 

J'ai comme un grand sentiment de solitude sur ce post...

----------


## niky

je comprends ton sentiment de solitude sur ce post..je suis la,pas tout pres helas,quand je vois ces sorties de fourriere a faire,c'est le genre de choses que j'aimerais pouvoir faire..mais vous qui etes plus pres,merci d'aider melusine,et ces pauvres chats qui seraient si heureux de pouvoir sortir..
DONC MERCI D'AIDER POUR;Pitchoun n°1 a son cotrainage au départ de Lille Europe à 10h dimanche, sa famille le récupère au TGV Marne-la-Vallée à 11h50 mais... il me manque qqn pour le sortir de fourrière demain, pour le garder jusqu'au dimanche et pour l'amener à Lille Europe dimanche à 10h...
- Loulou n°3 cherche toujours son covoit pour Rouen (j'ai lancé un hameçon, j'attends...)
- Minouchons 6 et 7 recherchent toujours leur covoit vers Lyon (plusieurs hameçons lancés, j'attends... *peut-être une possibilité demain, départ de Lille à 10h... qqn peut faire la sortie fourrière et amener les loulous à Lille Europe vers 10h, pour un transport en voiture)*

----------


## melusine23

Tous mes hameçons pour le covoit pour Lyon viennent de lâcher... Donc on repart de zéro pour les minouchons 6 et 7!!!

Toujours rien pour les autres covoit et pas de déblocage pour le petit loup qui a son covoit programmé pour dimanche au départ de la gare de Lille Europe.

----------


## fays

décidement depuis la campagne anti fourriére les chats en subissent les conséquences je suis dégouté...je continue la diffusion mais c'est calme....

----------


## EmelineEcologie

Pour la campagne anti-fourrière, que s'est-il passé? Personnellement, j'ai seulement diffusé les urgences.
Pour les dons, je vais trouver 50€ à vous donner en plus, toujours avec reçu fiscal.
D'ailleurs, je récapitule mes dons car j'ai fait des promesses de don dans plusieurs sujets mais qui concernent tous les loulous du 62 :
- 50€ dans le sujet "Urgence factures" créé par Terreur69
- 200€ de noël que je peux avancer
- 50€ ici
Seul impératif pour moi : les reçus fiscaux

----------


## calisste

On les sortira les loulous les filles :-) 

Mieux vaut avoir moins de personnes parfois et avoir des gens fiables :-) 

J'ai vu ton message téléphonique Mélanie... Même si j'aurais bien voulu faire la grasse mat', jpeux amener les loulous à lille dimanche matin et faire la sortie... Le pb c'est la fa de transit...

----------


## melusine23

> Pour la campagne anti-fourrière, que s'est-il passé? Personnellement, j'ai seulement diffusé les urgences.
> Pour les dons, je vais trouver 50€ à vous donner en plus, toujours avec reçu fiscal.
> D'ailleurs, je récapitule mes dons car j'ai fait des promesses de don dans plusieurs sujets mais qui concernent tous les loulous du 62 :
> - 50€ dans le sujet "Urgence factures" créé par Terreur69
> - 200€ de noël que je peux avancer
> - 50€ ici
> Seul impératif pour moi : les reçus fiscaux


Je reviens vers toi pour les dons, j'ai tenté un "échange" entre donateurs mais je n'ai pas eu de retour, au pire des cas, je me débrouillerai pour dédommager les covoitureurs et je ré-attribuerai tes dons sur l'ensemble des assos, enfin juste celles qui peuvent délivrer un reçu fiscal.

----------


## melusine23

> On les sortira les loulous les filles :-) 
> 
> Mieux vaut avoir moins de personnes parfois et avoir des gens fiables :-) 
> 
> J'ai vu ton message téléphonique Mélanie... Même si j'aurais bien voulu faire la grasse mat', jpeux amener les loulous à lille dimanche matin et faire la sortie... Le pb c'est la fa de transit...


;p Merci Calisste !
Bon une FA de transit maintenant...

----------


## EmelineEcologie

> Je reviens vers toi pour les dons, j'ai tenté un "échange" entre donateurs mais je n'ai pas eu de retour, au pire des cas, je me débrouillerai pour dédommager les covoitureurs et je ré-attribuerai tes dons sur l'ensemble des assos, enfin juste celles qui peuvent délivrer un reçu fiscal.


Merci Mélusine, j'espère que ça ne te posera pas trop de problèmes.

----------


## minnie59

si cela vous aide je peux etre cette FA de transit les loulous seront isoles et sans acces pour mes autres chats qui ne sont pas tous  a jour dans vaccin!! et je sais que cela peut poser probleme!!
voila si besoin je suis la!

----------


## calisste

De quelle ville es tu proche Minnie?

----------


## minnie59

seclin
je suis aussi deja allee a la fourriere du 62  enfin si  c est celle pres de l autoroute mais je n ai pas de caisse de transport en plastique

----------


## melusine23

Chats vaccinés obligatoire...

----------


## arden56

Peut-on vous aider avec petites annonces ou autres ? FB ?

----------


## fays

oui arden si tu veux sur facebook nous avons mis des annonces. il faut diffusser un max SVP car nous n'avons plus de message!!

----------


## arden56

Je le diffuse. Merci.

----------


## Sév51

> je viens donner des nouvelles du loulou n°8, il va bien mais il va falloir une bonne remise en confiance.


*Sonia* tu parles de celui-ci ?

*8) Adulte noir poils mi-longs craintif, sexe inconnu
Entrée le 26/10. Délai 7/11
***

----------


## pouetpouet

pr info :
*Mlle OBERT  STEPHANIE*
*Portable : 06 38 84 39 75*
*Email : pasbetesdutout@live.fr*
*"Je  peux faire des sorties de fourrière dans le 62 pour les mener en RP je  fais Arras ► Chessy en TGV tous les Mercredi soir, sauf exception.  Arrivée 21h30.Une FA ou quelqu'un d'autre doit prendre le relai car en  tant que présidente d'asso j'ai déjà des chats en fa chez moi et même  une nuit de transit n'est pas facile à organiser !Uniquement des chats :  1 chat adulte ou 2 chatons grand max car les voyages en train sont pas  évidents. Il pourrait m'arriver de demander le remboursement des frais  de transport du chats (5) en fonction de ma situation"*

----------


## melusine23

Merci Pouetpouet ça pourra effectivement nous servir.

Plus rien ne bouge pour les loulous, même pas les covoiturages de ceux qui ont des solutions.

 :: Je recherche toujours en urgence un accueil temporaire pour aujourd'hui jusqu'à demain matin pour le loulou qui a son train à 10h à Lille et rejoint son adoptante à Marne-la-Vallée. Comme pour tout accueil, il faut soit une famille sans chat soit les chats de la famille vaccinés et à jour et la possibilité d'isoler le loulou dans une pièce qui ferme avec dodo, litière et gamelles. Ce n'est pas ou la vaccination des chats de la maison ou la pièce d'isolation mais bien les deux qui est demandé. Cela dans le but de protéger au mieux les chats de la maison.

Sinon il nous faut un Lens-Rouen, un Lens-Lyon et un Lens-Compiègne au plus vite... Des loulous qui ont des solutions attendent en fourrière...  ::

----------


## melusine23

Je vais aller me :: ... La fourrière ferme dans 3h et des brouettes, et rien, pas l'once d'une solution, même pour ceux qui ont trouvé asso et FA, rien de rien... ::  Bon, je retourne bosser, je sers à rien là, à me lamenter... Si jamais une idée se fait jour, vous savez où me trouver!

----------


## melusine23

Solution trouvée pour les loulous n°1 et n°13, une covoitureuse de choc part de RP, monte faire leur sortie de fourrière, monte ensuite chez la FA du 59 récupérer le fratrie de 5 chatons et la minette, redescend la fratrie, la minette et petit n°13 à Compiègne, puis amène le petit n°1 chez son adoptante dans le 94...

Un grand merci à elle qui nous sort une belle épine du pied !

On continue à chercher le Lens-Rouen et le Lens-Lyon !!!

Et on ne lâche rien pour tous les loulous sans solution, ils sont nombreux !!!
 ::  ::   ::  ::  ::   ::  ::  ::   ::  ::

----------


## fays

::  :: *Merci de diffuser un max pour eux*  ::  :: 
*
**
**2)** Chaton de 3/4 mois - bleu et blanc très joli - un peu craintif - crachouille pour la forme !**
**Entrée 19/10. PAS DE DÉLAI! 
**>> Aucune piste

*
*
4) Mâle adulte blanc un peu craintif - Apeuré, abimé sur le nez, aucune agressivité.
Issu de chez un papi qui nourrissait 4 chats mais part en maison de retraite fin de semaine... Entrée le 25/10. Délai 5/11
>> Aucune piste

**
8) Adulte noir poils mi-longs, Femelle, machine à ronrons!!!! (et non craintive comme indiqué initialement)
Entrée le 26/10. Délai 7/11
>> Aucune piste
****

9) Adulte gris tigré, sexe inconnu, trappé par la police municipale, a pris un coup entre les deux yeux et le museau, certainement la trappe
Entrée 26/10. Délai 7/11
>> Aucune piste
*

*10) Chaton apeuré 2/3 mois, se demande ce qu'il fait là...
Entrée 26/10. PAS DE DÉLAI !!! 
>> Aucune piste
**

12) Européen tigré - Sexe inconnu - N'a pas l'air bien en forme, les yeux qui coulent
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/11
>> Aucune piste
****

14) Femelle noire adulte - Reste au fond de sa cage, craintive mais sans aucune agressivité
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/11
>> Aucune piste
**

15) Adulte blanc à tâches grises tigrées - Jeté d'une voiture, vu par des employés municipaux qui ont appelé la fourrière...
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/10 - A l'air d'avoir un peu mal au dos, s'assoit quand même, peut être qqs contusions, sympa, se laisse manipuler
>> Aucune piste
*

*16) Chaton tigré, a été mis dans la même cage que le n°1..., apeuré, bobo sous l'oeil gauche
Entrée 27/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> Aucune piste


**17) Chaton noir et blanc sympa, amené chez un véto qui a appelé la fourrièreléger corrysa
Entrée 28/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> Aucune piste
*Pas de photo 

*18) Chatte grise est blanche adulte sympa pleine presque à therme.
Entrée 28/10 - DELAIS 9/11 peut sortir a tout moment pour soins.
>> Aucune piste
*

*RECAP DONS
* 20 de Muriel P (10 pour chacun des n°1 et 2, ex-n°12 et 13)
* 200 de Muriel P (50 pour chacun des n°1, 2, 3, 10)
* 30 de muriel P, en plus 
* 100 de nicole.S, hors rescue, pour les n°4-9-15 avec reçu fiscal
TOTAL : 350

* Une personne hors rescue ce propose pour couvrir les frais vétérinaire du numéro 15.
*

----------


## fays

*On continue à chercher le Lens-Rouen et le Lens-Lyon !!!

Et on ne lâche rien pour tous les loulous sans solution, ils sont nombreux !!!
* ::  ::   ::  ::  ::   ::  ::  ::   ::  ::

----------


## Falbala62

Bonsoir à toutes !Un petit message pour Melusine et Pouetpouet, je peux dans la grande majorité des cas me proposer pour récupérer des minous les mercredis à 13h30 à la fourrière et les déposer en gare d'Arras à Stéphanie pour qu'elle puisse les déposer en RP, seul impératif, il faut que ce soit après 17h3O (ma patronne ne serait pas d'accord!), si cela peux vous dépanner...Bonne soirée à toutesFa

----------


## momo

Vous ne trouvez pas que l on dirait le meme chat?

----------


## fays

je confirme qu'il y as bien deux chatons tigré ce n'est pas du tout le même sur les photos

il faut diffusser nous n'avons plus de message help

----------


## titsour

on ne peut pas demander un mp de masse pour ce post?

----------


## arden56

Mis sur FB.

----------


## titsour

j'ai rediffuser sur mon mur fb

----------


## Myrtille54

no4 est issu d un nourrissage  et le bibou blanc a ete perdu la veille du trappage ...pas bcp de chances que ce soit le meme ;(

----------


## pouetpouet

> *On continue à chercher le Lens-Rouen et le Lens-Lyon !!!
> 
> Et on ne lâche rien pour tous les loulous sans solution, ils sont nombreux !!!
> *


pr le lens-Lyon, vous avez cette solution :
pr info :
FALBALA /                                 Bonsoir à toutes !Un petit message pour Melusine et Pouetpouet, je peux dans la grande majorité des cas me proposer pour récupérer des minous les mercredis à 13h30 à la fourrière et les déposer en gare d'Arras à Stéphanie pour qu'elle puisse les déposer en RP, seul impératif, il faut que ce soit après 17h3O (ma patronne ne serait pas d'accord!), si cela peux vous dépanner...Bonne soirée à toutesFa

 +
*Mlle OBERT  STEPHANIE*
*Portable : 06 38 84 39 75*
*Email : pasbetesdutout@live.fr*
*"Je  peux faire des sorties de fourrière dans le 62 pour les mener en RP je  fais Arras ► Chessy en TGV tous les Mercredi soir, sauf exception.  Arrivée 21h30.Une FA ou quelqu'un d'autre doit prendre le relai car en  tant que présidente d'asso j'ai déjà des chats en fa chez moi et même  une nuit de transit n'est pas facile à organiser !Uniquement des chats :  1 chat adulte ou 2 chatons grand max car les voyages en train sont pas  évidents. Il pourrait m'arriver de demander le remboursement des frais  de transport du chats (5) en fonction de ma situation"*

+
TRAJET 77/LYON :
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...1-retour-12-11

----------


## fays

le dernier pour trajet 77/lyon c'est beaucoup trop tard hélas....et on ne compte pas trouver de fa transit vu que nous n'avons plus du tout de proposition en ce moment.

actuellement toujours aucune piste plus rien ne bouge!!!

----------


## Muriel P

> oui mais il ne faut pas condannée ceux la tous les chats de cette fourriére ne sont pas atteint du typhus. donc il faut les sauver!!!!


Allez, il faut des FA pour les quarantaines et des FA longue durée !!! Il faut les sauver !!! J'ai rediffusé pour les loulous sans délais auprès de tous mes contacts, mais pas de retour pour le moment :-(

----------


## punkiee

Non pas atteints,mais la maladie est là bas...
C'est bien pour les sauver que je diffuse...
Je suis tellement dépitée...Par tout...
le combat est rude,mais ils vont s'en sortir

----------


## fays

oui mais on la jamais caché et on le précise bien a toutes les personnes qui ce propose. je suis aussi de tout coeur avec toi tu le sais bien...

concernant ce post aucun retour non plus et les co-voiturages ne bougent pas du tout

----------


## fays

le débat n'as pas a avoir lieu ici ou des chats ont besoin de nous. SVP on ce concentre uniquement sur eux et les deux co-voiturage.

*On continue à chercher le Lens-Rouen et le Lens-Lyon !!!

Et on ne lâche rien pour tous les loulous sans solution, ils sont nombreux !!!
* ::  ::   ::  ::  ::   ::  ::  ::   ::  ::

----------


## melusine23

> Non pas atteints,mais la maladie est là bas...
> C'est bien pour les sauver que je diffuse...
> Je suis tellement dépitée...Par tout...
> le combat est rude,mais ils vont s'en sortir


Merci infiniement Punkiee pour ton soutien, il nous est particulièrement cher car nous savons l'épreuve difficile que tu traverses et nous te remercions d'autant plus de ne pas rejeter ces pauvres loulous de fourrière qui n'ont rien demandé à personne et surtout pas d'atterrir là où ils sont actuellement. Plein de courage à toi et merci pour tes diffusions et pour ton aide.

----------


## lillylou_01

BONSOIR,
Post nettoyé, 
Dont certains => infractions au règlement du forum RESCUE
Cela ne vous empêchent pas d'en discuter entre vous via MP ou email. 
mais pas sur le post : pas réglementaire,
*mais peu aussi porter préjudice aux animaux en 1er.*
*****

----------


## mariecaro

vous aves entierement raison,il faut en parler des virus,germes ils sont presents ds notre univers d'humain aussi.il ne faut pas se focaliser sur çà!!!
les madalies,le stress,les accidents font malheureusements partis de la vie courante!!!

si vous ne trouvez personne je veux bien faire marne la vallée-tgv...--lyon c'est pas loin de chessy vendredi ou samedi dites moi je regarde les horaires

mais il me faut les prix des 2 cages,le parkinfg et le supplement tgv en dons sinon je ne pourrais plus cotrain(60e dehors)(fin juin et octobre)  ni de dons ce serait dommage!!!merci à vs toutes... me mp pour mon tel tel de obert stephanie;pouetpouet ma puce n'a pas pu copier mes anciens no repertoire detruit.... ::

----------


## Florine

Si cela peut vous aider, je fais Paris (St Lazare) - Rouen quasiment tous les vendredis soirs en TGV.

----------


## Myrtille54

J ai envoyé nos liens FB à Arden (y compris les covoits .)

----------


## melusine23

> le recap arden n'est pas bon comme la dit myrtille la 11 as était euthanasié..la 5 est déja partie ainsi que le 13. il y as le 6 et 7 qui sont réservé en attente de co-voit de lens à lyons
> 
> et le 3 qui attend sont co-voit de lens a rouen.
> 
> je crois que j'ai rien oublié sinon melusine tu me corrige :-)


C'est exactement ça, sinon il y a aussi le numéro 1 qui a rejoint son adoptante hier soir.

Personnellement, je ne suis pas pour une diffusion sur le bon coin et sur les petites annonces. Déjà que sur FB c'est très difficile à contrôler et tu vois, on a du mal à être au même niveau d'actualisation des informations. Plus on multiplie les sites et pire c'est, et après on se prend des mails et mp vengeurs de gens qui nous disent qu'on ne réactualise pas ou qu'on n'a pas pris en compte leur proposition sur telle diffusion... Sauf qu'on ne sait même pas qu'il y a eu telle diffusion. 

Merci arden pour ton aide mais je dirais que non, il ne faut pas trop s'éparpiller. Il n'y aurait que moi, il n'y aurait aucune diffusion hors des sites de protection animale.

----------


## mariecaro

*Florine* 
                              Si cela peut vous aider, je fais Paris (St Lazare) - Rouen quasiment tous les vendredis soirs en TGV.

----------


## melusine23

oui oui on a vu mariecaro mais faut attendre vendredi et trouver un Lens-Paris qui collerait au niveau des horaires ou bien une FA temporaire en RP... Je préfèrerai un Lens-Rouen direct...

----------


## melusine23

La dernière liste publiée par Fays est toujours la bonne, il n'y a eu aucune nouvelle proposition pour ces loulous...

 ::  :: *Merci de diffuser un max pour eux*  ::  :: 
*
**
**2)** Chaton de 3/4 mois - bleu et blanc très joli - un peu craintif - crachouille pour la forme !**
**Entrée 19/10. PAS DE DÉLAI! 
**>> Aucune piste

*
*
4) Mâle adulte blanc un peu craintif - Apeuré, abimé sur le nez, aucune agressivité.
Issu de chez un papi qui nourrissait 4 chats mais part en maison de retraite fin de semaine... Entrée le 25/10. Délai 5/11
>> Aucune piste

**
8) Adulte noir poils mi-longs, Femelle, machine à ronrons!!!! (et non craintive comme indiqué initialement)
Entrée le 26/10. Délai 7/11
>> Aucune piste
****

9) Adulte gris tigré, sexe inconnu, trappé par la police municipale, a pris un coup entre les deux yeux et le museau, certainement la trappe
Entrée 26/10. Délai 7/11
>> Aucune piste
*

*10) Chaton apeuré 2/3 mois, se demande ce qu'il fait là...
Entrée 26/10. PAS DE DÉLAI !!! 
>> Aucune piste
**

12) Européen tigré - Sexe inconnu - N'a pas l'air bien en forme, les yeux qui coulent
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/11
>> Aucune piste
****

14) Femelle noire adulte - Reste au fond de sa cage, craintive mais sans aucune agressivité
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/11
>> Aucune piste
**

15) Adulte blanc à tâches grises tigrées - Jeté d'une voiture, vu par des employés municipaux qui ont appelé la fourrière...
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/10 - A l'air d'avoir un peu mal au dos, s'assoit quand même, peut être qqs contusions, sympa, se laisse manipuler
>> Aucune piste
*

*16) Chaton tigré, a été mis dans la même cage que le n°1..., apeuré, bobo sous l'oeil gauche
Entrée 27/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> Aucune piste


**17) Chaton noir et blanc sympa, amené chez un véto qui a appelé la fourrièreléger corrysa
Entrée 28/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> Aucune piste
*Pas de photo 

*18) Chatte grise et blanche, adulte, sympa, pleine presque à terme.
Entrée 28/10 - Délai 9/11 mais peut sortir à tout moment pour soins.
>> Aucune piste
*Pas de photo



*RECAP DONS
* 20 de Muriel P (10 pour chacun des n°1 et 2, ex-n°12 et 13)
* 200 de Muriel P (50 pour chacun des n°1, 2, 3, 10)
* 30 de muriel P, en plus 
* 100 de nicole.S, hors rescue, pour les n°4-9-15 avec reçu fiscal
TOTAL : 350

* Une personne hors rescue se propose pour couvrir les frais vétérinaire du numéro 15.*

----------


## arden56

Corrections faites, les photos sont ds les miniatures, (impossibles à supprimer.) Elles suivent sur FB. J'ai partagé les liens de Myrtille.

Je vous trouve, géniales, battantes et exceptionnelles, vous avez fait des miracles (il en reste à faire) Oui. Géniale. Bravo pour votre dévouement.

----------


## lillylou_01

> On dira ce qu'on veut mais c'était bien utile l'ancienne fonctionnalité de Rescue qui nous prévenait si un nouveau message avait été posté pendant qu'on écrivait le notre...


oui, je vais poser la question

----------


## fays

je rajoute juste un truc on n'as l'association pour le 15 il manque juste la fa mais comme on n'as plus aucun message c'est déprimant...

*On continue à chercher le Lens-Rouen et le Lens-Lyon !!!

Et on ne lâche rien pour tous les loulous sans solution, ils sont nombreux !!!
* ::  ::   ::  ::  ::   ::  ::  ::   ::  ::

----------


## mariecaro

*15) Adulte blanc à tâches grises tigrées - Jeté d'une voiture, vu par des employés municipaux qui ont appelé la fourrière...
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/10 - A l'air d'avoir un peu mal au dos, s'assoit quand même, peut être qqs contusions, sympa, se laisse manipuler
>> Aucune piste                                                      a t il un ttt anti douleur????
*
*12) Européen tigré - Sexe inconnu - N'a pas l'air bien en forme, les yeux qui coulent
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/11
>> Aucune piste
****
*
et celui là pour ses yeux???

----------


## melusine23

Le Lens-Rouen est quasiment bouclé et doit avoir lieu demain midi. En revanche, rien pour le Lens-Lyon...

----------


## mariecaro

j'ai regardé pour les prix pour vendredi 4/11 marne la vallée chessy tgv(eurodysney)-lyon  avec parking,les 2 cages et reservations tgv heure de pointe c'est ds les 62e.....tu me mp si çà vs interesse....super pour rouen!!!afin de faire la jonction avec la dame qui se propose pour chessy.depart lorraine tgv 8h58 -.marne la vallée tgv arrivée 10h21; depart pour lyon11h14 arrivée lyon à 13h03 depart lyon pour retour à 15h56....arrivée ici 19h20.

 :: .help  pour les minous ils sont beaux,ils vous attendent!!!.

----------


## arden56

Owshi San Bonsoir,  je suis a Lens le 4 novembre et en repart le lendemain je peux déposer  le minou a Rouen c est sur la route de mon retour si ça peut aider

Message sur FB...

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...3792236&type=1

Quelqu'un peut il répondre pour LENS ROUEN !

----------


## melusine23

> Owshi San Bonsoir,  je suis a Lens le 4 novembre et en repart le lendemain je peux déposer  le minou a Rouen c est sur la route de mon retour si ça peut aider
> 
> Message sur FB...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...3792236&type=1
> 
> Quelqu'un peut il répondre pour LENS ROUEN !





> Le Lens-Rouen est quasiment bouclé et doit avoir lieu demain midi. En revanche, rien pour le Lens-Lyon...


Donc normalement c'est bon...

----------


## melusine23

Trois nouvelles entrées entre samedi après-midi et ce matin...  :: 
Un chaton européen poils mi-longs gris tigré de 4/5 mois
Un chaton blanc et gris tigrée de 3 mois
Un adulte à poils longs gris tigré et blanc magnifique avec un collier rouge et une clochette, mâle qui semble castré et dont la fourrière s'attend à ce qu'il soit réclamé

Je fais un récap plus tard... peut-être avec photos !

----------


## arden56

QUELLE FOLIE !!!! Et combien pleure le chat disparu ???


Pour les covoits :

," rien pour le Lens-Lyon..." SUR FB covoit terminés.

Sur FB : Danièle Lacroix Audran ON PEUT CLASSER CO VOITURAGES TERMINES ET LES 2 LOULOUS SONT BIEN ARRIVES

CO VOIT BOUCLE LE YORK DE 3 ANS ET L'AUTRE PETIT CHIEN PARTENT DEMAIN . DOLLY LA ROTT PART LA SEMAINE PROCHAINE
LES PETIOTS SONT BIEN ARRIVES, DOLLY EST PARTIE AUJOURD'HUI

--------------http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2280837213840&set=a.2239507900633.2  120296.1036093185&type=1&theater

----------


## Sév51

Sur chat-perdu.org, il y a une annonce pour un chaton de 4 mois qui s'est échappé lors d'un accident sur l'autoroute A1 près de Fresnes Les Montauban le 9 octobre dernier.
==> http://www.chat-perdu.org/36740-chat-perdu-a-fresnes-les-montauban

Voici sa photo :

 
est-ce que ça pourrait -être celui-ci 



> Un chaton européen poils mi-longs gris tigré de 4/5 mois

----------


## melusine23

> QUELLE FOLIE !!!! Et combien pleure le chat disparu ???
> 
> 
> Pour les covoits :
> 
> ," rien pour le Lens-Lyon..." SUR FB covoit terminés.
> 
> Sur FB : Danièle Lacroix Audran ON PEUT CLASSER CO VOITURAGES TERMINES ET LES 2 LOULOUS SONT BIEN ARRIVES
> 
> ...


Je ne comprends pas ton dernier message Arden. Quel lien avec un york et une rott ? C'est un covoiturage qui doit avoir lieu vers Lyon ? Merci de tes lumières.

Sinon, le covoiturage vers Rouen qui devait avoir lieu maintenant vient de tomber à l'eau, malgré une matinée à appeler tout le monde et déranger toutes les personnes que je connais dans le 62, ayant une voiture...
On repart de zéro. Arden, du coup, ta proposition de covoit pourrait être utile, bien que le 5 novembre me semble bien loin, cela veut dire 5 jours de plus en fourrière pour le petitou...

----------


## melusine23

*La minette gestante est ultra gestante, apparemment elle ne sait plus comment se mettre tellement elle est pleine et à terme...
Une bonne âme pour la sortir de là ?
*


 ::  :: *Merci de diffuser un max pour eux*  ::  :: 
*
**
**2)** Chaton de 3/4 mois - bleu et blanc très joli - un peu craintif - crachouille pour la forme !**
**Entrée 19/10. PAS DE DÉLAI! 
**>> Aucune piste

*
*
4) Mâle adulte blanc un peu craintif - Apeuré, abimé sur le nez, aucune agressivité.
Issu de chez un papi qui nourrissait 4 chats mais part en maison de retraite fin de semaine... Entrée le 25/10. Délai 5/11
>> Aucune piste

**
8) Adulte noir poils mi-longs, Femelle, machine à ronrons!!!! (et non craintive comme indiqué initialement)
Entrée le 26/10. Délai 7/11
>> Aucune piste
****

9) Adulte gris tigré, sexe inconnu, trappé par la police municipale, a pris un coup entre les deux yeux et le museau, certainement la trappe
Entrée 26/10. Délai 7/11
>> Aucune piste
*

*10) Chaton apeuré 2/3 mois, se demande ce qu'il fait là...
Entrée 26/10. PAS DE DÉLAI !!! 
>> Aucune piste
**

12) Européen tigré - Sexe inconnu - N'a pas l'air bien en forme, les yeux qui coulent
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/11
>> Aucune piste
****

14) Femelle noire adulte - Reste au fond de sa cage, craintive mais sans aucune agressivité
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/11
>> Aucune piste
**

15) Adulte blanc à tâches grises tigrées - Jeté d'une voiture, vu par des employés municipaux qui ont appelé la fourrière...
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/10 - A l'air d'avoir un peu mal au dos, s'assoit quand même, peut être qqs contusions, sympa, se laisse manipuler
>> Asso ok, recherche FA dans 59/62 en priorité, frais véto pris en charge par un donateur
*

*16) Chaton tigré, apeuré, bobo sous l'oeil gauche, ce n'est pas le même chaton que le n°10 (vérif faite)
Entrée 27/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> Aucune piste


**17) Chaton noir et blanc sympa, amené chez un véto qui a appelé la fourrièreléger corrysa
Entrée 28/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> Aucune piste
*

*18) Chatte grise et blanche, adulte, sympa, pleine et à terme
Entrée 28/10 - Délai 9/11 mais peut sortir à tout moment pour soins.
>> Aucune piste
*

*19) Chaton européen gris tigré poils mi-longs, 4/5 mois
Entrée 28/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> Aucune piste
*Pas de photo

*20) Chaton blanc et gris tigré, 3 mois
Entrée 28/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> Aucune piste
*

*21) Adulte bleu et blanc croisé angora, mâle apparemment castré, collier rouge et clochette
Entrée 31/10 - Délai 12/11
>> Aucune piste
*


*RECAP DONS
* 20 de Muriel P (10 pour chacun des n°1 et 2, ex-n°12 et 13)
* 200 de Muriel P (50 pour chacun des n°1, 2, 3, 10)
* 30 de muriel P, en plus 
* 100 de nicole.S, hors rescue, pour les n°4-9-15 avec reçu fiscal
TOTAL : 350

* Une personne hors rescue se propose pour couvrir les frais vétérinaires du numéro 15.*

----------


## Spontex 76

> Je ne comprends pas ton dernier message Arden. Quel lien avec un york et une rott ? C'est un covoiturage qui doit avoir lieu vers Lyon ? Merci de tes lumières.
> 
> Sinon, le covoiturage vers Rouen qui devait avoir lieu maintenant vient de tomber à l'eau, malgré une matinée à appeler tout le monde et déranger toutes les personnes que je connais dans le 62, ayant une voiture...
> On repart de zéro. Arden, du coup, ta proposition de covoit pourrait être utile, bien que le 5 novembre me semble bien loin, cela veut dire 5 jours de plus en fourrière pour le petitou...


(je suis la FA de Rouen du chat n°3 qui cherche un covoit LENS-ROUEN) si le covoiturage a lieu le 5 novembre (dans 5 jours), est-ce qu'il n'y a pas possibilité de trouver une FA transit pour les 5 jours ??

----------


## melusine23

C'est tout le problème Spontex, nos FA locales expérimentées n'ont plus de place en accueil, en particulier pour une quarantaine, et nous ne recevons aucune propositions de FA temporaire correspondant à nos critères de recherche, à savoir chats de la maison tous vaccinés et à jour et pièce d'isolation stricte...

----------


## niky

Je rediffuse ce soir,avec recherche FA DE QUARANTAINE,REGION ARRAS-LILLE-LENS,nos FA locales expérimentées n'ont plus de place en accueil, en particulier pour une quarantaine, et nous ne recevons aucune propositions de FA temporaire correspondant à nos critères de recherche, à savoir chats de la maison tous vaccinés et à jour et pièce d'isolation stricte... 
ET PARTICULIEREMENT RECHERCHE FA QUARANTAINE,POUR LA FEMMELLE GESTANTE,TRES A TERME.

----------


## melusine23

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

Vous n'êtes pas tous devenus indifférents à leur sort quand même ?
Même les bébés n'ont aucune proposition...
Je suis affligée!

----------


## Myrtille54

Une asso est prete à couvrir un bibou mais il manque la FA

----------


## fays

tu parle de qui myrtille?

----------


## arden56

Je lance sur FB. C'est qui le contact pour la femelle gestance, ce serait bien qu'il y ait un mail ou tel.

----------


## fays

email de contact: sosfourriere62@gmail.com.

----------


## niky

fays,je t'ai envoyé un mp
DIFFUSION partie,avec toutes les photos,et j'ai insisté sur recherche FA QUARANTAINE(AVEC CRITERES D'ISOLEMENT STRICT ET CHATS VACCINéS),ET FEMELLE GESTANTE,A TERME,A SORTIR AU PLUS VITE.

----------


## melusine23

Je rectifie : je fais Lille-Paris le samedi 12 novembre et non le 5 novembre comme annoncé initialement... Désolée! ça fait un peu loin pour prévoir quoi que ce soit, je le signalerai à nouveau en temps et en heure...

----------


## co92

> *
> 1) Chaton de 4/5 mois - noir et blanc - apeuré mais gentil.
> Entrée le 19/10. Pas de DELAIS !!!
> 
> >> Aucune piste
> 
> 
> 
> *


Des infos de ce petit doudou : il a été baptisé PRINCETON, il a un look de gentleman anglais ! Il est arrivé avec des pattes toutes grises, il a passé du temps sur un parking ou sous des voitures !
Il a un bon coryza, nous l'avons réhydraté hier, ses yeux et son nez ont été nettoyés et il a été gavé parce qu'il ne mange pas seul. Cet am il a vu notre véto qui a décidé de le garder en hospi pour le retaper plus rapidement. Ce petit bibou n'a que la peau sur les os, il n'a aucune réserve et a du mal à réguler sa température.

La véto l'estime à 3 mois ... 

C'est un tout gentil : il crachouille pour la forme et montre son bidon pour les câlins juste après ... même quand on l'embête avec des soins ! Un vrai sauvage quoi ...  :: 
Par contre et c'est très positif pour lui, il a vraiment envie de se battre pour guérir, il accepte les soins et tente de manger par lui même. J'ai confiance en lui, je pense qu'il va s'en sortir.

Il retournera chez sa FA plus tard, quand il aura été remis sur ses pattounes. Il ne lui restera plus qu'à se remplumer et savourer les câlins de sa FA !

Co

----------


## fays

merci beaucoup pour les news co j'espere de tout coeur que ce titi va ce battre.

C'est pour cela qu'il faut vite sortir les autres avant que eux n'est plus la force de ce battre peut mange a cause du stress et cela peux entrainer la mort...

HELP DES ASSOS, FA, ADOPTANT !!!

oui c'est les vacances mais ils ont besoin de vous sinon ils vont tous mourir dans l'indifférence!!!! et ce n'est pas la qu'il faudras dire oh les pauvres...hors de question on ne veux pas de cela on compte sur vous les amis

merci a tous

----------


## Elodie 60

Coucou tout le monde, 

Je ne sais pas si ça changera grand chose mais je suis la f.a de la région r.p qui à récupérer les 5 chatons de Véro, le chartreux numéro 13 et la femelle qu'on pensais gestante, sachez que tout le monde va bien il sont au chaud à la maison et on beaucoup de calins, on réussira à en sortir d'autres, il ne faut pas perdre espoir...

----------


## Myrtille54

> Coucou tout le monde, 
> 
> Je ne sais pas si ça changera grand chose mais je suis la f.a de la région r.p qui à récupérer les 5 chatons de Véro, le chartreux numéro 13 et *la femelle qu'on pensais gestante*, sachez que tout le monde va bien il sont au chaud à la maison et on beaucoup de calins, on réussira à en sortir d'autres, il ne faut pas perdre espoir...



Merci Elodie tout nest pas foutu et quand tout va bien c du bonheur ++++ Merci de donner chaud au coeur et de l espoir aux futures FA
Pourquoi tu dis *la femelle qu'on pensais gestante*.... Elle se porte bien la belle ????

----------


## fays

merci de voir cela sur l'ancien post car on n'est a 8 pages et 21  chats sans solution il faut vraiment que le post soit clair car sinon personne ne viendra dessus...je suis vraiment triste ce soir (merci amélie pour les news :-) )

----------


## Elodie 60

Elle dors beaucoup,elle se rattrape la belle !!!! Elle as compris qu'ici elle aurai pleins de calins donc dès qu'elle me voit elle vient dans les bras elle est super attachante... Elle fais déjà du charme en donnant des petits coups de tête pour avoir des calins... J'ai rendez-vous lundi pour lui enlever les fils de son opération (stérilisation) et je vais voir si besoin de continuer un traitement pour son coryza. Mais je ne me fais pas trop de souci pour elle, elle va vite se rétablir, le chartreux va très bien, il regorge d'énergie et il est sublime... Les 5 chatons sont magnifique aussi et on une bonne pêche donc que du bonheur à les regarder jouer et s'émerveiller devant tout et n'importe quoi, ça me fais toujours la même chose quand je vois des minous s'épanouir et reprenne confiance et surtout du poils de la bête !!! 
Ca ne fais pas très longtemps que je suis f.a mais je suis bien plus épanouie depuis et j'espère que ça donnera envie à d'autres personne ( bien sure si possibilité de place avec la quarantaine )

----------


## melusine23

Merci Elodie pour ce joli témoignage. Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas tout suivi, Elodie est la FA de la portée de 5 chatons (sortis de fourrière le 24/10) et de la minette annoncée comme gestante (sortie le 26/10) du post précédent, ainsi que du petit minou n°13 (sorti le 29/10) de ce post. Ils sont tous arrivés chez elle samedi, d'où les premières nouvelles ce soir. Au moins, ce sont 7 bibous sauvés de cette fourrière qui pour le moment se portent bien.

----------


## pouetpouet

pr info melusine , j'ai tjs deux boites à toi (lavée au virkon depuis longtemps) et samedi forte chance que yannick (mon mari) fasse 62/rp , il peut sans doute monter ces deux boites à calisste (ou autre ?) .biz

----------


## mariecaro

allez vite on se mobilise pour ces beaux chats!!!!merci elodie pour ton temoignage!!!
les chats c'est comme les humains certains sont plus stressés,donc sensibles aux virus et d'autres sont plus resistants....c'est la vie...
mais quel plaisir ils ns donnent!!!!ces ronrons sur patte!!
vite des covoit,fa,assoc pour eux.....on pense tres fort à eux ds leur cage!!! ::  ::

----------


## melusine23

Sirev59 me signale qu'il y a un covoit 62-RP samedi (peut-être est-ce ton mari Pouetpouet?). Cela permettrait de décanter des solutions en RP...

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::   ::  ::  ::   ::  ::  ::   ::  ::  ::   ::  ::   ::  ::   ::  ::  ::  ::   ::  ::  ::

----------


## alicebyss

Ok alors quels sont les covoits qui manquent? désolée je m'y perds sur le post
je continue de partager mais j'ai l'impression que tout le monde dort  :Frown:

----------


## melusine23

Ce sont surtout des assos et des fa qui manquent...
Une asso peut prendre le loulou jeté d'une voiture mais n'a pas de FA et une autre se propose pour n'importe lequel mais idem pas de Fa... Et rien pour les autres...

----------


## pacopanpan

bonjour

j'ai diffusé sur nos facebook (mes filles et moi) je voudrais faire plus car la numero 8,( on adore les chats noirs ) ainsi que les autres me fendent le coeur

mais si je comprends bien il faut avant tout les mettre en quarentaine et je n'ai malheureusement pas la place pour.

est il possible de connaitre l'age des adultes? le 8 ,

pour info nous avons chat et chien et vivons en appartement ,fa j'aimerai mais j'ai peur que cela se passe mal avec nos compagnons

je suis de dunkerque et ou se trouve la fourriere? 
je vous trouve toutes bien courageuse

florine

----------


## titsour

allez on se mùobilise pour les autres !on ne les laisse pas tomber

----------


## titsour

Rediffusez a tous mes contacts! On croise les doigts!

----------


## niky

moi pareil,aucune reponse aux diffusions,c'est comme ça depuis le debut des vacances,me sens bien impuissante..et les pauvres minous,pour eux ,la fourriere,c'est vraiment pas les vacances..

----------


## cecile625

:: *RIEN NE BOUGE !!!! aucune piste ! Deux assos pourraient aider pour 2 chats, mais aucune FA ! QUI PEUT AIDER?? la chatterie se remplit dangereusement à nouveau ! 
*


> 





> *La minette gestante est ultra gestante, apparemment elle ne sait plus comment se mettre tellement elle est pleine et à terme...
> Une bonne âme pour la sortir de là ?
> *
> 
> 
> *Merci de diffuser un max pour eux* 
> *
> **
> **2)** Chaton de 3/4 mois - bleu et blanc très joli - un peu craintif - crachouille pour la forme !**
> ...

----------


## Falbala62

Bonsoir les filles !J'ai diffusé en parallèle sur chat perdu.org (on ne sait jamais)pour la plupart d'entre eux et ceux dont j'ai les photos. Sinon, demain je me renseigne auprès de la fourrière pour le minou avec collier je pourrais déposer des affichettes dans les environs... Cela me désole que cela ne bouge pas plus et je me sens inutile... Ce doit être long pour ces loulous...

----------


## Sév51

::  *Pensez à mettre la 1/2 bannière ou à la mettre à jour*  :: 
ça rendra peut-être ce post plus visible...




```
[URL=http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/32183-Sos-fourriére-62-1-adultes-et-3-chatons?p=795862&viewfull=1#post795862][IMG]http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/623009banf6220111025v01.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
```


c'est une 1/2  bannière donc vous pouvez la coupler à une autre 1/2 bannière  ::

----------


## Muriel P

Allez !!! Des familles d'accueil pour ses minous !!! On bouge avant qu'il ne soit trop tard, ca ne doit pas arriver !!!

----------


## cerise-62

Pour le chat avec collier et clochette, j'ai déjà regardé hier et ce matin sur chat perdu.org et sur le bon coin mais rien qui corresponde ; j'ai aussi fait des recherches pour les autres au cas où mais rien non plus. les gens ne connaissent pas toujours les sites de recherche surtout pour les personnes plus âgées malheureusement.............. Mais je recommence demain quand même

----------


## pouetpouet

> Sirev59 me signale qu'il y a un covoit 62-RP samedi (peut-être est-ce ton mari Pouetpouet?). Cela permettrait de décanter des solutions en RP...


Exact, il descendra Sally et Tennessee. (ba femelle de 10 ans et la Croisée/rott de 9 ans qui vivaient ensemble à la base)
Le rdv impératif est à midi à proximité MEAUX(77) car nous sommes pris ensuite l'après midi. 
il peut en effet descendre 1 ou 2 chats en plus...
mais faudrait voir comment sont ces deux toutounes avec les chats, pas eu d'info à ce sujet. 
Car pas sûre qu'elles tiennent ttes deux dans le coffre ....
BIZ

----------


## titsour

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp pour ces minous! on ne peut pas les laisser tomber!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Muriel P

6 petits sont sans délai ! ILS NE DOIVENT PAS MOURIR ! EST-CE QUELQU'UN NOUS ENTEND ??? PLEASE DES FA  ::  ::  :: 
Vraiment, que peut-on faire de plus pour eux ? Je me sens totalement impuissante, mais je ne peux pas laisser faire ça quand même !

----------


## titsour

qui a une petite place pour eux? il doit quand meme bien y avoir des personnes qui peuvent faire fa?

----------


## calisste

Je vais peut-être paraître chiante... Mais je ne sais plus où ce trouve le dernier récap... :-(

----------


## titsour

page9

----------


## Muriel P

::  :: *Merci de diffuser un max pour eux*  ::  :: 
*
**
**2)** Chaton de 3/4 mois - bleu et blanc très joli - un peu craintif - crachouille pour la forme !**
**Entrée 19/10. PAS DE DÉLAI! 
**>> Aucune piste

*
*
4) Mâle adulte blanc un peu craintif - Apeuré, abimé sur le nez, aucune agressivité.
Issu de chez un papi qui nourrissait 4 chats mais part en maison de retraite fin de semaine... Entrée le 25/10. Délai 5/11
>> Aucune piste

**
8) Adulte noir poils mi-longs, Femelle, machine à ronrons!!!! (et non craintive comme indiqué initialement)
Entrée le 26/10. Délai 7/11
>> Aucune piste
****

9) Adulte gris tigré, sexe inconnu, trappé par la police municipale, a pris un coup entre les deux yeux et le museau, certainement la trappe
Entrée 26/10. Délai 7/11
>> Aucune piste
*

*10) Chaton apeuré 2/3 mois, se demande ce qu'il fait là...
Entrée 26/10. PAS DE DÉLAI !!! 
>> Aucune piste
**

12) Européen tigré - Sexe inconnu - N'a pas l'air bien en forme, les yeux qui coulent
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/11
>> Aucune piste
****

14) Femelle noire adulte - Reste au fond de sa cage, craintive mais sans aucune agressivité
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/11
>> Aucune piste
**

15) Adulte blanc à tâches grises tigrées - Jeté d'une voiture, vu par des employés municipaux qui ont appelé la fourrière...
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/10 - A l'air d'avoir un peu mal au dos, s'assoit quand même, peut être qqs contusions, sympa, se laisse manipuler
>> Asso ok, recherche FA dans 59/62 en priorité, frais véto pris en charge par un donateur
*

*16) Chaton tigré, apeuré, bobo sous l'oeil gauche, ce n'est pas le même chaton que le n°10 (vérif faite)
Entrée 27/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> Aucune piste
Pièce jointe 7954

**17) Chaton noir et blanc sympa, amené chez un véto qui a appelé la fourrièreléger corrysa
Entrée 28/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> Aucune piste
*Pièce jointe 7955

*18) Chatte grise et blanche, adulte, sympa, pleine et à terme
Entrée 28/10 - Délai 9/11 mais peut sortir à tout moment pour soins.
>> Aucune piste
*Pièce jointe 7956

*19) Chaton européen gris tigré poils mi-longs, 4/5 mois
Entrée 28/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> Aucune piste
*Pas de photo

*20) Chaton blanc et gris tigré, 3 mois
Entrée 28/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> Aucune piste
*Pièce jointe 7957

*21) Adulte bleu et blanc croisé angora, mâle apparemment castré, collier rouge et clochette
Entrée 31/10 - Délai 12/11
>> Aucune piste
*Pièce jointe 7958


*RECAP DONS
* 20 de Muriel P (10 pour chacun des n°1 et 2, ex-n°12 et 13)
* 200 de Muriel P (50 pour chacun des n°1, 2, 3, 10)
* 30 de muriel P, en plus 
* 100 de nicole.S, hors rescue, pour les n°4-9-15 avec reçu fiscal
TOTAL : 350

* Une personne hors rescue se propose pour couvrir les frais vétérinaires du numéro 15.*[/QUOTE]

----------


## calisste

Si je trouve une ou deux fa de transit pour quarantaine, des solutions seraient trouvées ?

----------


## Spontex 76

*

et le n°3 a une FA à Rouen et une asso, mais toujours pas de covoit...

On cherche un covoit LENS-ROUEN svp 

*

----------


## cabepapsa69

> bonjour
> 
> j'ai diffusé sur nos facebook (mes filles et moi) je voudrais faire plus car la numero 8,( on adore les chats noirs ) ainsi que les autres me fendent le coeur
> 
> mais si je comprends bien il faut avant tout les mettre en quarentaine et je n'ai malheureusement pas la place pour.
> 
> est il possible de connaitre l'age des adultes? le 8 ,
> 
> pour info nous avons chat et chien et vivons en appartement ,fa j'aimerai mais j'ai peur que cela se passe mal avec nos compagnons
> ...


Des nouvelles de cette proposition ?  :Smile:

----------


## calisste

J'ai juste trouvé un Paris-Rouen pour le 10 novembre.... :-(

----------


## calisste

Si fa pour le 8 il faudrait juste une fa de transit et une assoc c'est bien ca?

----------


## arden56

Bon sang sur FB, ca n'avance pas non plus.

----------


## Spontex 76

> J'ai juste trouvé un Paris-Rouen pour le 10 novembre.... :-(


le 10 novembre...  :: c'est super loin.... et une FA transit en attendant y aurait pas ?? pauvre chaton  ::

----------


## Falbala62

A Cerise-62 : Ne soit pas étonner j'ai mis des photos des loulous sur chat perdu cet après-midi, je vais faire et déposer des afichettes dans le coin où a été trouvé celui avec son collier rouge...A tous :et bien, suite à mes annonces sur chat perdu, je m'en suis pris plein la g..... c'est tout juste si ce n'est pas moi qui ai déposé ces loulous à l'abattoir et lorsque je dis qu'ils risquent l'euthanasie, on me dit que c'est léger ???? parfois, j'ai l'impression de ne pas parler français... ZEN !!!!!J'espère que cela se décantera demain

----------


## Spontex 76

> Owshi San Bonsoir, je suis a Lens le 4 novembre et en repart le lendemain je peux déposer le minou a Rouen c est sur la route de mon retour si ça peut aider
> 
> Message sur FB...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...3792236&type=1
> 
> Quelqu'un peut il répondre pour LENS ROUEN !


et ça ça donne quoi ?? moi quand je clique sur le lien fb, ça me met "Ce contenu est actuellement indisponible"

----------


## Sév51

> A Cerise-62 : Ne soit pas étonner j'ai mis des photos des loulous sur chat perdu cet après-midi, je vais faire et déposer des afichettes dans le coin où a été trouvé celui avec son collier rouge...A tous :et bien, suite à mes annonces sur chat perdu, je m'en suis pris plein la g..... c'est tout juste si ce n'est pas moi qui ai déposé ces loulous à l'abattoir et lorsque je dis qu'ils risquent l'euthanasie, on me dit que c'est léger ???? parfois, j'ai l'impression de ne pas parler français... ZEN !!!!!J'espère que cela se décantera demain


je t'ai MP / à tes annonces sur chat-perdu.org...

----------


## mariecaro

où en est ce pour les chats(ons) des propositions??covoit trouves? fa,assoc??merci à vs .. ::

----------


## melusine23

> et ça ça donne quoi ?? moi quand je clique sur le lien fb, ça me met "Ce contenu est actuellement indisponible"


Il me semblait l'avoir mis sur le post, un peu plus haut: Owshi San peut faire le covoit samedi, il faut juste que j'arrive à le contacter mais normalement, vu l'échange avec arden56, c'est bon et en plus il va à St-Etienne-du-Rouvray...

HS: je m'aperçois régulièrement que je n'ai pas le même comptage de pages que les autres... j'ai même eu un différend sur le sujet avec un modo. Actuellement, on en est à la page 8 du post et là je vois qu'on parle du récap qui serait en page 9... Vous en êtes à combien de pages vous???

----------


## mariecaro

*2)** Chaton de 3/4 mois - bleu et blanc très joli - un peu craintif - crachouille pour la forme !**
**Entrée 19/10. PAS DE DÉLAI! 
**>> Aucune piste  et lui çà fait 2 semaines qu'il attend!!!il est si beau et triste!!!
*

----------


## Spontex 76

> Il me semblait l'avoir mis sur le post, un peu plus haut: Owshi San peut faire le covoit vendredi, il faut juste que j'arrive à le contacter mais normalement, vu l'échange avec arden56, c'est bon et en plus il va à St-Etienne-du-Rouvray...
> 
> HS: je m'aperçois régulièrement que je n'ai pas le même comptage de pages que les autres... j'ai même eu un différend sur le sujet avec un modo. Actuellement, on en est à la page 8 du post et là je vois qu'on parle du récap qui serait en page 9... Vous en êtes à combien de pages vous???


ah ok bah ça serait bien (mais j'ai tout lu et pas vu ça :s )

siinon moi j en suis a la page 11...

----------


## Sév51

> HS: je m'aperçois régulièrement que je n'ai pas le même comptage de pages que les autres... j'ai même eu un différend sur le sujet avec un modo. Actuellement, on en est à la page 8 du post et là je vois qu'on parle du récap qui serait en page 9... Vous en êtes à combien de pages vous???


normal... sur ce nouveau forum, tu peux paramétrer le nombre de messages que tu veux voir afficher sur une page "*Mes options*" >>  "*Messages par page*"
ça va de 5 à 40 par pages...

Je t'ai MP (pour autre chose) si tu pouvais le lire avant de te déconnecter...

----------


## melusine23

> Si fa pour le 8 il faudrait juste une fa de transit et une assoc c'est bien ca?


J'aime beaucoup ton "juste"  ::  ! Pour le moment on n'a pas eu de retour concernant l'éventuelle FA pour le 8, un mp a été envoyé demandant une prise de contact sur sosfourriere62@gmail.com, afin d'envoyer notre formulaire FA et voir comment cette personne pouvait aider. Donc pour le moment, il manque tout, FA, asso, etc.

----------


## melusine23

> normal... sur ce nouveau forum, tu peux paramétrer le nombre de messages que tu veux voir afficher sur une page "*Mes options*" >> "*Messages par page*"
> ça va de 5 à 40 par pages...
> 
> Je t'ai MP (pour autre chose) si tu pouvais le lire avant de te déconnecter...


Merci pour l'info !

Je n'ai pas de mp de toi!!!! Je ne me déconnecte pas pour le moment....

----------


## calisste

Oui juste c'était pas le mot approprié :-( I'm sorry :-( Je passe en fourrière demain matin, il faut que je reprenne des photos des loulous?

----------


## melusine23

Je remets le récap avec toutes les photos visibles... Rien n'a bougé.

*On a une asso pour la puce gestante mais rien de sûr pour la FA. Idem pour le petit numéro 2 là depuis bien trop longtemps et idem pour un autre loulou, peu importe lequel. En gros, recherchons FA apte à faire quarantaine et longue durée avec chats vaccinés et à jour!

* ::  :: *Merci de diffuser un max pour eux*  ::  :: 
*
**
**2)** Chaton de 3/4 mois - bleu et blanc très joli - un peu craintif - crachouille pour la forme !**
**Entrée 19/10. PAS DE DÉLAI! 
**>> Aucune piste

*
*
4) Mâle adulte blanc un peu craintif - Apeuré, abimé sur le nez, aucune agressivité.
Issu de chez un papi qui nourrissait 4 chats mais part en maison de retraite fin de semaine... Entrée le 25/10. Délai 5/11
>> Aucune piste

**
8) Adulte noir poils mi-longs, Femelle, machine à ronrons!!!! (et non craintive comme indiqué initialement)
Entrée le 26/10. Délai 7/11
>> Aucune piste
****

9) Adulte gris tigré, sexe inconnu, trappé par la police municipale, a pris un coup entre les deux yeux et le museau, certainement la trappe
Entrée 26/10. Délai 7/11
>> Aucune piste
*

*10) Chaton apeuré 2/3 mois, se demande ce qu'il fait là...
Entrée 26/10. PAS DE DÉLAI !!! 
>> Aucune piste
**

12) Européen tigré - Sexe inconnu - N'a pas l'air bien en forme, les yeux qui coulent
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/11
>> Aucune piste
****

14) Femelle noire adulte - Reste au fond de sa cage, craintive mais sans aucune agressivité
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/11
>> Aucune piste
**

15) Adulte blanc à tâches grises tigrées - Jeté d'une voiture, vu par des employés municipaux qui ont appelé la fourrière...
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/10 - A l'air d'avoir un peu mal au dos, s'assoit quand même, peut être qqs contusions, sympa, se laisse manipuler
>> Asso ok, recherche FA dans 59/62 en priorité, frais véto pris en charge par un donateur
*

*16) Chaton tigré, apeuré, bobo sous l'oeil gauche, ce n'est pas le même chaton que le n°10 (vérif faite)
Entrée 27/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> Aucune piste


**17) Chaton noir et blanc sympa, amené chez un véto qui a appelé la fourrièreléger corrysa
Entrée 28/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> Aucune piste
*

*18) Chatte grise et blanche, adulte, sympa, pleine et à terme
Entrée 28/10 - Délai 9/11 mais peut sortir à tout moment pour soins.
>> Aucune piste
*

*19) Chaton européen gris tigré poils mi-longs, 4/5 mois
Entrée 28/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> Aucune piste
*Pas de photo

*20) Chaton blanc et gris tigré, 3 mois
Entrée 28/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> Aucune piste
*

*21) Adulte bleu et blanc croisé angora, mâle apparemment castré, collier rouge et clochette
Entrée 31/10 - Délai 12/11
>> Aucune piste
*


*RECAP DONS
* 20 de Muriel P (10 pour chacun des n°1 et 2, ex-n°12 et 13)
* 200 de Muriel P (50 pour chacun des n°1, 2, 3, 10)
* 30 de muriel P, en plus 
* 100 de nicole.S, hors rescue, pour les n°4-9-15 avec reçu fiscal
TOTAL : 350

* Une personne hors rescue se propose pour couvrir les frais vétérinaires du numéro 15.*

----------


## melusine23

> Oui juste c'était pas le mot approprié :-( I'm sorry :-( Je passe en fourrière demain matin, il faut que je reprenne des photos des loulous?


Si jamais il y a des petits nouveaux... Et puis vu tes talents de photographe, si jamais tu peux mettre certains loulous un peu plus en valeur...  ::

----------


## melusine23

Envoyé par *calisste*  
Oui juste c'était pas le mot approprié :-( I'm sorry :-( Je passe en fourrière demain matin, il faut que je reprenne des photos des loulous? 







> Si jamais il y a des petits nouveaux... Et puis vu tes talents de photographe, si jamais tu peux mettre certains loulous un peu plus en valeur...


Ah oui et j'ajoute: oui il manque la photo du petit 19, un jeune de 4/5 mois à poils mi-longs! 
Merci !!!

----------


## melusine23

> bonjour
> 
> j'ai diffusé sur nos facebook (mes filles et moi) je voudrais faire plus car la numero 8,( on adore les chats noirs ) ainsi que les autres me fendent le coeur
> 
> mais si je comprends bien il faut avant tout les mettre en quarentaine et je n'ai malheureusement pas la place pour.
> 
> est il possible de connaitre l'age des adultes? le 8 ,
> 
> pour info nous avons chat et chien et vivons en appartement ,fa j'aimerai mais j'ai peur que cela se passe mal avec nos compagnons
> ...


Bonsoir Florine,
Un mp (message privé) vous a été envoyé, mais je vois que vous êtes nouvelle sur le forum, peut-être n'avez-vous pas encore découvert cette fonction.
Pourriez-vous m'envoyer un mail à sosfourriere62@gmail.com, je vous enverrai un formulaire FA à me retourner rempli et nous verrons ensemble de quelle manière vous pouvez aider ces loulous et en particulier la puce n°8. Merci à vous!

----------


## cerise-62

Salut qu'en est-il pour le noir qui n'avait pu être sorti lundi matin ???? je ne le vois plus sur le récap  ::

----------


## pouetpouet

Pr info, suite info avec véro , tennessee et sally sont ok chats et chiens. 
De ttes façons aucun chien ne voyagera non attaché (question de sécurité).
Donc si besoin pr chat(s), me mp.
RDV vers midi prox MEAUX.
BIZBIZ

----------


## Spontex 76

> Salut qu'en est-il pour le noir qui n'avait pu être sorti lundi matin ???? je ne le vois plus sur le récap


c'est le num 3 dont vous parlez ? 



un autre covoi doit etre fait, melusine semble avoir trouvé et doit me dire ça en fin de journée :

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...140#post808140

----------


## cerise-62

Ok tant mieux pour ce minou ; je n'avais pas vu cette réponse de Mélusine.
Et on croise les doigts pour les autres

----------


## melusine23

Pour que les choses soient claires pour tous: dès qu'un loulou a trouvé une solution complète, donc asso + FA, nous le retirons de la liste afin de mettre en avant les loulous qui n'ont rien...
Nous avons toujours procédé ainsi.

*Il y a eu une nouvelle entrée après mon appel ce matin : un chaton noir de 5 mois environ, qui souffre à la patte arrière gauche, il ne la pose pas. A sortir rapidement pour soins...* 

*Info importante : le petit loulou noir numéro 3 a déclaré un coryza, il a le nez bien pris et aura besoin d'une visite vétérinaire rapidement après sa sortie.
Il a été mis sous Doxyv*l aujourd'hui.*

Une solution serait en train de se décanter pour la minette gestante et le petit n°2 mais j'ai encore deux ou trois choses à vérifier... dès que je peux, je suis au travail, donc...
La minette gestante est toujours gestante, les petits ne sont pas encore nés mais tous mes contacts sont formels, elle est énorme et ne sait plus comment se mettre... Et elle est hyper sociable.

----------


## mariecaro

et pour les covoit vs en etes où??vs avez trouvé???help pour le no3 et la gestante mais à ce stade elle peut encore etre sterilisée??? ::

----------


## melusine23

> et pour les covoit vs en etes où??vs avez trouvé???help pour le no3 et la gestante mais à ce stade elle peut encore etre sterilisée???


Covoit pour Lyon normalement bouclé pour dimanche, j'attends les détails (notamment les horaires). Covoit pour Rouen maintenu pour le moment. 
Pour autant, le petit loup numéro 3 ayant déclaré un coryza+++, avec nez totalement bouché et purulent, il ne s'alimente pas bien et est très déshydraté. Nous avons pris la décision de le sortir pour soins, il a RDV chez l'un des vétérinaires avec lesquels on travaille régulièrement, dans quelques minutes. De l'avis de mon contact sur place, qui a vu le petit père et l'emmène chez le véto, il est vraiment très déshydraté et il sera certainement hospitalisé pour une réhydratation en continu + nourrissage. Des nouvelles dès que j'en ai.

Vu l'état d'avancement de la gestation de la puce n°18, il est trop tard pour la stériliser. Je n'ai toujours pas eu le temps de vérifier la FA et je n'aurais pas le temps avant ce soir, je suis toujours censée travailler là... Mon souci est aussi qu'elle est vraiment loin et que ce n'est pas du tout l'idéal de faire autant voyager une puce prête à mettre bas.

----------


## melusine23

Et encore des nouvelles entrées cet après-midi... deux chatons vraiment petits, genre 1,5 mois, un roux et blanc et un tigré je crois + deux grandes chatonnes d'environ 5 mois, une noire et blanche et une écaillée grise. J'attends les photos et des précisions...

----------


## Spontex 76

> *Info importante : le petit loulou noir numéro 3 a déclaré un coryza, il a le nez bien pris et aura besoin d'une visite vétérinaire rapidement après sa sortie.
> Il a été mis sous Doxyv*l aujourd'hui.*


  ohhhh pauvre petit bout...  :: 

j'espère que ça va aller   ::

----------


## mariecaro

la gestante doit aller où????combien de kms???merci... :: allez petit minou noir bat toi!!apres ce long w end!!depuis trop longtps là bas!!!

----------


## Myrtille54

> la gestante doit aller où????combien de kms???merci...allez petit minou noir bat toi!!apres ce long w end!!depuis trop longtps là bas!!!


FA à coté de Pont à Mousson (Waville je crois)... C pour toi ce covoit si ca marche!

----------


## fays

Bonsoir a tous,

le chaton noir a était hospitalisé pour la nuit il avait beaucoup de température et il est très pris. j'aurais plus d'information demain on verras si il peux sortir ou pas je vais avoir besoin d'aide pour ces frais vétérinaire. merci a tous

bonne soirée

----------


## Muriel P

> Bonsoir a tous,
> 
> le chaton noir a était hospitalisé pour la nuit il avait beaucoup de température et il est très pris. j'aurais plus d'information demain on verras si il peux sortir ou pas je vais avoir besoin d'aide pour ces frais vétérinaire. merci a tous
> 
> bonne soirée


Pas de soucis ! J'espère que le petit va s'en sortir et aller mieux très vite !

----------


## melusine23

Je viens d'avoir longuement la FA qui accueillerait la minette gestante, elle peut accueillir dans le meilleur des cas à partir du 12 novembre. Ce qui veut dire qu'on a l'asso et la FA mais il nous faut une FA de transit pour une dizaine de jours, là encore chats à jour de leur vaccins, pièce de quarantaine stricte, et apte à accueillir une puce qui va mettre bas d'ici peu, présente le plus possible en journée... C'est officiel, nous recherchons une perle...

Fays, j'ai encore plein de coups de fil à passer mais promis je t'appelle après.

----------


## melusine23

J'ai peut-être une nouvelle FA à Maisons-Alfort, j'aurais la réponse définitive demain. A voir encore pour quel loulou et recherche d'asso à prévoir...

Pas encore reçu les photos pour faire la réactualisation.

----------


## terreur69

> J'ai peut-être une nouvelle FA à Maisons-Alfort, j'aurais la réponse définitive demain. A voir encore pour quel loulou et recherche d'asso à prévoir...
> 
> Pas encore reçu les photos pour faire la réactualisation.


A maisons alfort je bosse avec un veto si cela peut t'aider vu que j'ai une FA la bas ... Si cela peut t'aider

----------


## melusine23

Je remets le récap avec toutes les photos visibles... Rien n'a bougé.

*On a une asso pour la puce gestante mais rien de sûr pour la FA. Idem pour le petit numéro 2 là depuis bien trop longtemps et idem pour un autre loulou, peu importe lequel. En gros, recherchons FA apte à faire quarantaine et longue durée avec chats vaccinés et à jour!

* ::  :: *Merci de diffuser un max pour eux*  ::  :: 
*
**
**2)** Chaton de 3/4 mois - bleu et blanc très joli - un peu craintif - crachouille pour la forme !**
**Entrée 19/10. PAS DE DÉLAI! 
**>> Piste en cours

*
*
4) Mâle adulte blanc un peu craintif - Apeuré, abimé sur le nez, aucune agressivité.
Issu de chez un papi qui nourrissait 4 chats mais part en maison de retraite fin de semaine... Entrée le 25/10. Délai 5/11
>> Aucune piste

**
8) Adulte noir poils mi-longs, Femelle, machine à ronrons!!!! (et non craintive comme indiqué initialement)
Entrée le 26/10. Délai 7/11
>> Aucune piste
****

9) Adulte gris tigré, sexe inconnu, trappé par la police municipale, a pris un coup entre les deux yeux et le museau, certainement la trappe
Entrée 26/10. Délai 7/11
>> Aucune piste
*

*10) Chaton apeuré 2/3 mois, se demande ce qu'il fait là...
Entrée 26/10. PAS DE DÉLAI !!! 
>> Aucune piste
**

12) Européen tigré - Sexe inconnu - N'a pas l'air bien en forme, les yeux qui coulent
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/11
>> Aucune piste
****

14) Femelle noire adulte - Reste au fond de sa cage, craintive mais sans aucune agressivité
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/11
>> Aucune piste
**

15) Adulte blanc à tâches grises tigrées - Jeté d'une voiture, vu par des employés municipaux qui ont appelé la fourrière...
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/10 - A l'air d'avoir un peu mal au dos, s'assoit quand même, peut être qqs contusions, sympa, se laisse manipuler
>> Asso ok, recherche FA dans 59/62 en priorité, frais véto pris en charge par un donateur
*

*16) Chaton tigré, apeuré, bobo sous l'oeil gauche, ce n'est pas le même chaton que le n°10 (vérif faite)
Entrée 27/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> Aucune piste


**17) Chaton noir et blanc sympa, amené chez un véto qui a appelé la fourrière…léger corrysa
Entrée 28/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> Aucune piste
*

*18) Chatte grise et blanche, adulte, sympa, pleine et à terme
Entrée 28/10 - Délai 9/11 mais peut sortir à tout moment pour soins.
>> Piste en cours
*

*19) Chaton gris tigré poils mi-longs, X maine coon ?, 4 mois, très gentil, un collier retiré car poil tout ras à ce niveau à cause du collier
Entrée 28/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> Aucune piste
*

*20) Chaton blanc et gris tigré, 3 mois
Entrée 28/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> Aucune piste
*

*21) Adulte bleu et blanc croisé angora, mâle apparemment castré, collier rouge et clochette
Entrée 31/10 - Délai 12/11
>> Aucune piste
*

*22) Chaton noir, 4/5 mois, gentil, timide, souffre de la patte arrière gauche, ne la pose pas
Entrée 02/11 - Délai 14/11 (sortie pour soins ok)
>> Aucune piste
*

*23) et 24) 2 chatons de 1,5 mois grand max, un brun tabby coryza et un blanc/roux
Entrée 02/11 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> Aucune piste
*

*25) et 26) Grandes chatonnes, une écaillée grise et une blanche/noire avec collier antipuces rouge
Entrée 02/11 - Délai 14/11
>> Aucune piste
*

*27) Chaton mâle 5 mois, ramené par une JF, il était chez elle depuis 1 ou 2 semaines mais son chat de 8 ans ne s'entendait pas avec lui
Entrée 02/11 - Délai 14/11
>> Aucune piste
*

*28) 29) 30) 31) 4 chatons, 2 trico à dominante blanche, 1 écaillée et 1 tigré et blanc
Entrée 02/11 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> Aucune piste
*

*32) Chaton tigré et blanc issu d'un trappage, ses frères et soeurs et sa maman sont encore en liberté - oeil qui coule
Entrée 02/11 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> Aucune piste
*


*RECAP DONS
* 20€ de Muriel P (10€ pour chacun des n°1 et 2, ex-n°12 et 13)
* 200€ de Muriel P (50€ pour chacun des n°1, 2, 3, 10)
* 30€ de muriel P, en plus 
* 100€ de nicole.S, hors rescue, pour les n°4-9-15 avec reçu fiscal
TOTAL : 350€

* Une personne hors rescue se propose pour couvrir les frais vétérinaires du numéro 15.*

----------


## Sév51

on est en novembre et la fourrière ne désemplit pas... c'est désespérant  :: 
et ce chaton n°30 qui se retrouve seul en fourrière, alors que sa mère et le reste de la portée sont encore dehors...

----------


## Myrtille54

Mel covoit vers lorraine vendredi OK
Cherche connexion entre 2 supercovoitpour aller sur lyon ou ailleurs ... me dire quelle destination te manque

----------


## melusine23

*Il ne manque plus de covoit... il manque des assos et des FA avant tout.

*Une asso du nord cherche une FA pour sortir le petit père n°15... qui aurait bien besoin d'une visite véto de contrôle après avoir été jeté d'une voiture...
Une FA qui ne peut pas faire de quarantaine (pas de pièce d'isolement) pourrait prendre la puce n°8 si une asso se propose... et une FA quarantaine.
Et donc j'ai peut-être une FA à Maisons-Alfort (94) qui sera en recherche d'asso...

Même si on arrive à faire coller tout cela et que ça se décante, c'est très clairement insuffisant au vu du remplissage de la fourrière.
La fourrière est pleine, il n'y a plus une seule cage vide, un loulou a d'ailleurs été mis côté pension par manque de place...

----------


## niky

DIFFUSION FAITE,avec les nouvelles photos,AIDEZ NOUS..CETTE FOIS LA SITUATION EST TRES GRAVE,FA QUARANTAINE(avec chats vaccinés,et piece pour isolement STRICT)
ASSOS ET DONS,sans dons,on y arrivera pas..

----------


## cerise-62

Je vais regarder si certains pourraient être recherchés sur chat perdu.org ou le bon coin surtout pour ceux avec collier, on ne sait jamais

----------


## cerise-62

Rien sur chat perdu ni sur le bon coin ; je recommencerai ce soir ou demain

----------


## Muriel P

*RECAP DONS
* 20€ de Muriel P (10€ pour chacun des n°1 et 2, ex-n°12 et 13)
* 200€ de Muriel P (50€ pour chacun des n°1, 2, 3, 10)
* 80€ de muriel P, en plus 
* 100€ de nicole.S, hors rescue, pour les n°4-9-15 avec reçu fiscal
TOTAL : 400€

* Une personne hors rescue se propose pour couvrir les frais vétérinaires du numéro 15.*

*QUI SUIT ?*

----------


## co92

Mel as tu un covoit sur la RP, max fin de cette semaine ? je sais je demande la lune mais sait on jamais ...
Si oui on peut te faire une proposition pour des chatons (28-29, 27 et/ou 23-24).

Co

PS : HS, notre petit blanc et noir (Princeton) se bat bien chez le véto, il remonte la pente lentement mais sûrement, il lui reste à manger seul pour avoir son bulletin de sortie !

----------


## kabou94

Mel, je fais Béthune / RP (94) dimanche 6/11, départ de Béthune vers 16/17h.
Je peux m'organiser pour avoir des caisses si besoin.
Tiens moi au courant avant samedi matin.

----------


## Muriel P

*RECAP DONS
* 20€ de Muriel P (10€ pour chacun des n°1 et 2, ex-n°12 et 13)
* 200€ de Muriel P (50€ pour chacun des n°1, 2, 3, 10)
* 80€ de muriel P, en plus 
* 100€ de nicole.S, hors rescue, pour les n°4-9-15 avec reçu fiscal
* 20€ de Lexiekiwi, avec reçu fiscal
TOTAL : 420€

* Une personne hors rescue se propose pour couvrir les frais vétérinaires du numéro 15.*

*QUI SUIT ?*

----------


## melusine23

> Mel as tu un covoit sur la RP, max fin de cette semaine ? je sais je demande la lune mais sait on jamais ...
> Si oui on peut te faire une proposition pour des chatons (28-29, 27 et/ou 23-24).
> 
> Co
> 
> PS : HS, notre petit blanc et noir (Princeton) se bat bien chez le véto, il remonte la pente lentement mais sûrement, il lui reste à manger seul pour avoir son bulletin de sortie !


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah Co que tu m'as manquée !!!! Oui pour tout. Il y a un covoit samedi avec arrivée à Meaux à midi, à voir combien de box sont "transportables" car c'est un covoit chien. Je me renseigne. Je te mp aussi!

----------


## melusine23

> Mel, je fais Béthune / RP (94) dimanche 6/11, départ de Béthune vers 16/17h.
> Je peux m'organiser pour avoir des caisses si besoin.
> Tiens moi au courant avant samedi matin.


ça m'intéresse ! je te mp dès que j'ai plus de détails (accessoirement, j'ai un box à toi depuis... je ne sais plus, des mois, un retour de covoit de l'est, venise m'avait dit de te le garder mais on s'est pas revues depuis...)

----------


## melusine23

Nouvelles du matin: tout le monde est toujours là, la fourrière est toujours pleine, les réservations sont faites pour la minette gestante, le petit numéro 2 et les loulous 23 et 24 + les loulous 28, 29 (+ 30 et 31), je renumérote correctement... hum... pas les yeux en face des trous hier soir...) + le loulou 27 (dans le doute et vu que le véto a été appelé... je tente d'en réserver un max...)

La minette gestante est toujours gestante.

*La grosse urgence du jour spécial FA biberonnage libre de suite dans le 62 : 5 bibous non sevrés ont été amenés ce matin en fourrière...
La mauvaise nouvelle du jour : le véto passe cet après-midi...*

----------


## fays

Grosse urgence 5 chatons d'environ 1 mois viennent d'arrivé ils vont étre eutha si personne ne les prends car il faut les biberonner !!!!!!

Quelqu'un pour eux même en transit le temps de trouver une solution.

----------


## mariecaro

mp de masse demandé..(assoc,fa pour biberonner)    ::

----------


## adoptions nord

> Mel as tu un covoit sur la RP, max fin de cette semaine ? je sais je demande la lune mais sait on jamais ...
> Si oui on peut te faire une proposition pour des chatons (28-29, 27 et/ou 23-24).


je peux amener en train des chats sur Paris si besoin. de préférence demain

----------


## Emmanuelle29

Bonjour je peux faire un don de 70 euros pour sauver un ou plusieurs de ces minous

----------


## Muriel P

> Bonjour je peux faire un don de 70 euros pour sauver un ou plusieurs de ces minous


Merci !!! 

*RECAP DONS
* 20€ de Muriel P (10€ pour chacun des n°1 et 2, ex-n°12 et 13)
* 200€ de Muriel P (50€ pour chacun des n°1, 2, 3, 10)
* 80€ de muriel P, en plus 
* 100€ de nicole.S, hors rescue, pour les n°4-9-15 avec reçu fiscal
* 20€ de Lexiekiwi, avec reçu fiscal
* 70€ d'Emmanuelle29
TOTAL : 490€

* Une personne hors rescue se propose pour couvrir les frais vétérinaires du numéro 15.*

*QUI SUIT ?*

----------


## Phnix

Je vis avec deux chattes dans 30m², mais j'ai la possibilité pour une quarantaine sans trop de difficulté dans mon studio.
J'ai le temps pour biberonner, mon seul soucis est financier, y a t-il possibilité d'une prise en charge par une association ? Je peux avancer sans difficulté par contre.
J'habite sur Villeneuve d'Ascq (agglomération lilloise), je peux voir pour aller les chercher.

----------


## melusine23

> Je vis avec deux chattes dans 30m², mais j'ai la possibilité pour une quarantaine sans trop de difficulté dans mon studio.
> J'ai le temps pour biberonner, mon seul soucis est financier, y a t-il possibilité d'une prise en charge par une association ? Je peux avancer sans difficulté par contre.
> J'habite sur Villeneuve d'Ascq (agglomération lilloise), je peux voir pour aller les chercher.


j'ai demandé à qqn de prendre contact avec vous car je ne peux pas le faire moi-même et comme on est dans l'urgence... Pourriez vous m'envoyer votre tél par mp ? Merci à vous!

----------


## Phnix

C'est envoyé.

----------


## aretousa

Pour le biberonnage, si une asso couvre les bibous je prendrai en charge le lait maternisé plus nourriture maman. Par contre aucune idée du nombre de boîtes de lait qu'il faudrait, ça dépend du conditionnement je pense, ni du prix. Quelqu'un pour me donner une idée du prix?

----------


## calisste

Il y a deux blanc et noir et 3 noirs. Ils ont 3 semaines je pense et d'après les conseils Les gens qui les ont amené ont eu la bonne idée de les laver avant de les donner... Une Asso se propose pour les prendre en charge...

----------


## niky

l'asso de mon amie de suisse,qui a deja pris les 2 chatons jaunes et blancs de lyon,il ya quelques temps,propose de prendre des chatons,sous son asso,si ca peut aider,2-3 chatons.toujours prevoir delai rage pour la suisse,le covoit,ca on trouvera.

----------


## aretousa

Merci de me tenir au courant éventuellement par mp pour le don

----------


## terreur69

> Pour le biberonnage, si une asso couvre les bibous je prendrai en charge le lait maternisé plus nourriture maman. Par contre aucune idée du nombre de boîtes de lait qu'il faudrait, ça dépend du conditionnement je pense, ni du prix. Quelqu'un pour me donner une idée du prix?


La grosse boite de 800g je crois environ 15 euros, avec 4 chatons elle va durer 2 semaines...

----------


## Phnix

Quelqu'un s'occupe des chatons alors ?
Savoir si je laisse mon après-midi en stand-by en attente de nouvelles, ou si je prépare l'arrivée des petits ou si je peux m'éloigner ^^'

----------


## calisste

Je pense qu'on recherche tjs une fa. Vous avez été contacte par téléphone?

----------


## Phnix

Non, justement, et j'ose pas m'éloigner des téléphones du coup...
Je me doute que la personne doit être occupée, donc ce n'est pas un reproche !

----------


## Myrtille54

> Quelqu'un s'occupe des chatons alors ?
> Savoir si je laisse mon après-midi en stand-by en attente de nouvelles, ou si je prépare l'arrivée des petits ou si je peux m'éloigner ^^'


Donnez moi votre tel en MP SVP jevous appele de suite !

----------


## melusine23

Solution trouvée pour les petits non sevrés, grâce à Phnix, Calisste, Terreur69 et Myrtille54. Merci à toutes pour votre mobilisation !

On continue pour tous les autres loulous...

----------


## Spontex 76

> Bonsoir a tous,
> 
> le chaton noir a était hospitalisé pour la nuit il avait beaucoup de température et il est très pris. j'aurais plus d'information demain on verras si il peux sortir ou pas je vais avoir besoin d'aide pour ces frais vétérinaire. merci a tous
> 
> bonne soirée


(j'ai bien vu que vous êtes tous très occupés... avec tous ces chatons qui viennent d'arriver... et le véto cet apres midi...  :: )

mais est ce que quelqu'un a des nouvelles du petit noir hospitalisé hier soir ??

----------


## co92

Je te confirme que nous sommes intéressés par les chatons (on n'a pas de place en FA adulte) : 23 et 24 (qui à mon avis vont aller direct chez le véto* ... on a l'habitude !), la fratrie 28-29-30-31 et le 27 (si on peut l'accueillir avant la fin de son délai on n'est pas contre ... sinon on attendra).

Tiens nous au courant pour le 32, si le reste du trappage arrive rapidement ou pas. S'il faut sortir vite le petiot, on le prend avec les autres. Sinon si maman et le reste de la famille risque d'arriver dans les prochaines 48h, autant qu'il les attendent (quitte à sortir toute la petite famille la semaine prochaine peut être).

Co

* : du coup, comme on peut "parier" sur une visite véto dans la foulée, ce serait mieux s'ils arrivaient le samedi pas trop tard, on peut encore aller chez nos vétos (sinon il faut aller en véto d'urgence, donc plus cher ...)

----------


## aretousa

> La grosse boite de 800g je crois environ 15 euros, avec 4 chatons elle va durer 2 semaines...


Merci. Je fais un don de 40 euros à l'asso qui couvrira la petite famille

----------


## melusine23

> Je te confirme que nous sommes intéressés par les chatons (on n'a pas de place en FA adulte) : 23 et 24 (qui à mon avis vont aller direct chez le véto* ... on a l'habitude !), la fratrie 28-29-30-31 et le 27 (si on peut l'accueillir avant la fin de son délai on n'est pas contre ... sinon on attendra).
> 
> Tiens nous au courant pour le 32, si le reste du trappage arrive rapidement ou pas. S'il faut sortir vite le petiot, on le prend avec les autres. Sinon si maman et le reste de la famille risque d'arriver dans les prochaines 48h, autant qu'il les attendent (quitte à sortir toute la petite famille la semaine prochaine peut être).
> 
> Co
> 
> * : du coup, comme on peut "parier" sur une visite véto dans la foulée, ce serait mieux s'ils arrivaient le samedi pas trop tard, on peut encore aller chez nos vétos (sinon il faut aller en véto d'urgence, donc plus cher ...)


Je passe en coup de vent, suis pas censée être là... J'en saurais plus ce soir pour le détail des covoits mais a priori, ce serait bon pour samedi. Je crois que je vais te tél ce soir, ce sera plus simple.
Je note pour le petit 32, pour lui j'aurais des infos fiables demain car la responsable de la fourrière n'est pas là aujourd'hui (si j'ai bien tout compris).

----------


## melusine23

> Merci. Je fais un don de 40 euros à l'asso qui couvrira la petite famille


Merci beaucoup pour ton aide aretousa. Peux-tu te mettre en contact avec Terreur69, qui est l'asso qui couvre la petite famille ? Merci à toi.

----------


## fays

j'ai une piste pour le 8 mais il me faut une association d'urgence pour couvrir help!!!!

----------


## melusine23

> J'ai mais alors juste pour chapeauté et le faire sortir.
> L'asso. Ne peut rien prendre en charge, ni fa ni dons ni rien c'est juste une aide de papier c'est tout. Après il faut trouver une autre asso... c'est tout ce que j'ai dans l'urgnece..


Pas possible dans ce cas, c'est une nouvelle FA, aura besoin d'un vrai chapeautage d'asso avec prise en charge frais vétos et soutien nécessaire pour toute FA qui débute. Merci Lillylou!

----------


## Spontex 76

pas de nouvelles du chaton noir numéro 3 hospitalisé ?? il est toujours vivant ?? tjrs hospitalisé ??  ::

----------


## fays

j'ai eu des nouvelles anne je vais tappeler je régle juste deux ou 3 truc


lillylou kalie ne couvre plus elle est déja bien débordé

le 8 as trouvé une assos j'ai une autre piste pour la 4 mais manque lassos encore une fois

----------


## miclo

et le beau poil bleu n°21 ? il a une solution ?

----------


## fays

*
!!!!!!!!!!RECAP!!!!!!!!



2) Chaton de 3/4 mois - bleu et blanc très joli - un peu craintif - crachouille pour la forme !*
*Entrée 19/10. PAS DE DÉLAI!* *
**>> sort demain
*
*
4) Mâle adulte blanc un peu craintif - Apeuré, abimé sur le nez, aucune agressivité.
Issu de chez un papi qui nourrissait 4 chats mais part en maison de retraite fin de semaine... Entrée le 25/10. Délai 5/11
>> Aucune piste

**
8) Adulte noir poils mi-longs, Femelle, machine à ronrons!!!! (et non craintive comme indiqué initialement)
Entrée le 26/10. Délai 7/11
>> Piste assos et fa il manque la fa quarantaine sur le 62/59
**

9) Adulte gris tigré, sexe inconnu, trappé par la police municipale, a pris un coup entre les deux yeux et le museau, certainement la trappe
Entrée 26/10. Délai 7/11
>> Aucune piste
*

*10) Chaton apeuré 2/3 mois, se demande ce qu'il fait là...
Entrée 26/10. PAS DE DÉLAI !!! 
>> Aucune piste
**

12) Européen tigré - Sexe inconnu - N'a pas l'air bien en forme, les yeux qui coulent
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/11
>> Aucune piste
****

14) Femelle noire adulte - Reste au fond de sa cage, craintive mais sans aucune agressivité
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/11
>> Piste fa manque assos
**

15) Adulte blanc à tâches grises tigrées - Jeté d'une voiture, vu par des employés municipaux qui ont appelé la fourrière...
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/10 - A l'air d'avoir un peu mal au dos, s'assoit quand même, peut être qqs contusions, sympa, se laisse manipuler
>> Asso ok, recherche FA dans 59/62 en priorité, frais véto pris en charge par un donateur
*

*16) Chaton tigré, apeuré, bobo sous l'oeil gauche, ce n'est pas le même chaton que le n°10 (vérif faite)
Entrée 27/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> Aucune piste


**17) Chaton noir et blanc sympa, amené chez un véto qui a appelé la fourrière…PAS BIEN A SORTIR D'URGENCE
Entrée 28/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> Aucune piste
*

*18) Chatte grise et blanche, adulte, sympa, pleine et à terme
Entrée 28/10 - Délai 9/11 mais peut sortir à tout moment pour soins.
>> sort demain
*

*19) Chaton gris tigré poils mi-longs, X maine coon ?, 4 mois, très gentil, un collier retiré car poil tout ras à ce niveau à cause du collier
Entrée 28/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> Aucune piste
*

*20) Chaton blanc et gris tigré, 3 mois
Entrée 28/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> Aucune piste
*

*21) Adulte bleu et blanc croisé angora, mâle apparemment castré, collier rouge et clochette
Entrée 31/10 - Délai 12/11
>> Aucune piste
*

*22) Chaton noir, 4/5 mois, gentil, timide, souffre de la patte arrière gauche, ne la pose pas
Entrée 02/11 - Délai 14/11 (sortie pour soins ok)
>> Aucune piste
*

*23) et 24) 2 chatons de 1,5 mois grand max, un brun tabby coryza et un blanc/roux
Entrée 02/11 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> sort samedi normalement
*

*25) et 26) Grandes chatonnes, une écaillée grise et une blanche/noire avec collier antipuces rouge
Entrée 02/11 - Délai 14/11
>> Aucune piste
* 

*27) Chaton mâle 5 mois, ramené par une JF, il était chez elle depuis 1 ou 2 semaines mais son chat de 8 ans ne s'entendait pas avec lui
Entrée 02/11 - Délai 14/11
>> sort normalement samedi
*

*28) 29) 30) 31) 4 chatons, 2 trico à dominante blanche, 1 écaillée et 1 tigré et blanc
Entrée 02/11 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> sort samedi normalement
*

*32) Chaton tigré et blanc issu d'un trappage, ses frères et soeurs et sa maman sont encore en liberté - oeil qui coule
Entrée 02/11 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> Aucune piste
*


*RECAP DONS
* 20€ de Muriel P (10€ pour chacun des n°1 et 2, ex-n°12 et 13)
* 200€ de Muriel P (50€ pour chacun des n°1, 2, 3, 10)
* 30€ de muriel P, en plus 
* 100€ de nicole.S, hors rescue, pour les n°4-9-15 avec reçu fiscal
TOTAL : 350€

* Une personne hors rescue se propose pour couvrir les frais vétérinaires du numéro 15

il manque peux être des infos melusine dis moi si j'ai oublié quelque chose*

----------


## valou33

Pour les 25 et 26, personne n'est venue ou n'a téléphoné pour les réclamer ???  ::

----------


## niky

*RECAP DONS
*** 20 de Muriel P (10 pour chacun des n°1 et 2, ex-n°12 et 13)
* 200 de Muriel P (50 pour chacun des n°1, 2, 3, 10)
* 80 de muriel P, en plus 
* 100 de nicole.S, hors* *rescue**, pour les n°4-9-15 avec reçu fiscal
* 20 de Lexiekiwi, avec reçu fiscal
* 70 d'Emmanuelle29
**TOTAL : 490

** *Une** personne hors rescue se propose pour couvrir les frais vétérinaires du numéro 15.*

*QUI SUIT ?*

----------


## niky

Comme le veto devait passer cet apres midi sait on si il y a eu des euthas?
suis contente pour les chatons,sortis,et ceux qui sortiront samedi,ainsi que pour la minette gestante.
par contre ca m'attriste beaucoup,ces chats adultes,la depuis trop longtemps,certains depuis le 25.10!!
le numero 15 par exemple,IL A UNE ASSO,UN DONATEUR POUR LES FRAIS VETERINAIRES,apres avoir ete jeté d'une voiture,vraiment personne n'a une place fa quarantaine pour lui?

----------


## fays

Alors non il n'y as pas eu d'euthanasie. plusieurs chats normalement doivent sortir nous esperons que cela va libérer un peu de cage.
Cependant beaucoup sont encore sans solution actuellement notament le 4 et le 9 qui sont en grand danger.

j'attend des nouvelles photos et tout donc je rajouterais sur mon message pour pas encore refaire un recap et prendre de la place.

nous sommes entrain de voir pour les pistes des numéros 8 et 14 savoir si c'est toujours ok et pour les sortir au plus vite....

nous esperons avoir d'autres propositions pour les autres.

Concernant le numéro 3 il est encore hospitalisé car très faible il as remangé un peu mais bon a suivre ce n'est pas gagné pour le moment je vais avoir besoin de votre aide pour payer les soins de ce minou.car j'ai eu des frais imprévu pour des minous de mon association. merci a tous et maintenant on continue tous ensemble de diffusser. :-)

----------


## punkiee

J'ai fait des affichettes avec la nouvelle récap...
je suis soulagée qu'il n'y ait pas eu d'euthas ajd...
à diffuser....

----------


## co92

J'ai dit que nous prenions le 27. Evidemment s'il pouvait sortir samedi, ca serait top mais là je crois que je rêve un peu beaucoup ... 
Tant pis, le bibou passera 1 semaine de plus à la fourrière "pour rien", parce que personne ne viendra le réclamer (je pense que la personne qui l'a déposé l'avait accueilli chaton et n'en veut plus maintenant pour x raisons, dont peut être une histoire de stérilisation ....). Mais bon ...

On va voir s'il peut y avoir un miracle ... petite fée Mélusine, tu ne pourrais pas user de ta baguette ?

Pour le bibou 32 : si la fourrière pense récupérer maman et le reste de la fratrie très rapidement, autant laisser le bibou là bas et qu'il soit avec sa famille, il sera bien mieux et la famille sortira au complet. Sinon, si peu d'espoir de récupérer maman et les autres TRES rapidement, autant l'ajouter à notre "lot" de chatons pour la RP, asso The Pattoune's Gang. Il sera toujours temps d'organiser le rassemblement de la petite famille plus tard.
Je laisse les personnes sur place "peser" la décision à prendre. Il y a une place pour lui, pour ses frères et soeurs si besoin et maman aussi (en imaginant que tout ce petit monde arrive demain juste avant le départ du covoit ... n'hésitez pas, embarquez !!!).

Co

----------


## fays

j'ai rajouté des photos sur le dernier recap.

le 17 et 32 sont a sortir d'urgence.ils ont un grave corrysa

----------


## lillylou_01

*RECAP DONS
*** 20€ de Muriel P (10€ pour chacun des n°1 et 2, ex-n°12 et 13)
* 200€ de Muriel P (50€ pour chacun des n°1, 2, 3, 10)
* 80€ de muriel P, en plus 
* 100€ de nicole.S, hors* *rescue**, pour les n°4-9-15 avec reçu fiscal
* 20€ de Lexiekiwi, avec reçu fiscal
* 70€ d'Emmanuelle29
+
* 160 € Lillylou_01 avec reçu et par paypal
**
SOUS -TOTAL : 490€ + 160 = 650 €

TOTAL 650 €

** *Une** personne hors rescue se propose pour couvrir les frais vétérinaires du numéro 15.*

*QUI SUIT ?*

pour les chatons chats malades hospitalisé, je vous laisse gérer au mieux.

----------


## fays

co tu pourrais prendre le 32 en même temps samedi? car il est vraiment pas bien le pauvre j'ai peur ....

----------


## niky

merci a co92,lylilou,punkie,et tous ceux qui aident....je rediffuse,et aussi sur facebook,ou je vais mettre l'affichette.

----------


## emilie100787

Bonsoir 

je viens ici via le forum de 1cheval.com , j'ai une question : après la quarantaine vous récupérez le minou? moi je suis de Noeux les mines, je veux bien en prendre un ou deux même sans problème mais nous ne pourrons pas les garder après la quarantaine :/ nous avons déjà une mimine (qui vient de la SPA d'ailleurs) et nous déménageons au printemps , donc en attendant je veux bien faire famille d'accueil il me manque le feu vert de mon copain (normalement je pense que ca ne devrait pas le déranger) nous avons un garage qui ne nous sert que rarement, cela pourrait aller comme local de quarantaine? il y fait bon la nuit il est bien isolé, ils auraient des paniers avec leurs gamelles et leurs jouets etc.

seconde question : j'ai une société de vente de matériel équestre, j'aimerai mettre un système de don en ligne sur ma boutique en ligne (les gens payeraient directement en achetant un ticket de la valeur du don) seriez vous ok pour que je vous parraine par le biais de ma société? je pourrais vous retranscrire les dons par PAYPAL dès qu'ils atteignent des paliers (ou pas d'ailleurs) 

il reste quels chats à prendre en quarantaine au final?? 

merci !

----------


## punkiee

Emilie, merci d'être venue...
Ils sont tous à sortir, donc tous auront droit à leur quarantaine.
Pour le reste,je te laisse voir avec les filles.

----------


## emilie100787

de rien bon je me lance aller tâter le terrain chez mon copain mouah ah ah (il est devant son PC donc je vais lui monter un bout de bonne tarte aux pommes il ne pourra pas dire non  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

quelqu'un pourrait juste répondre à mes questions si elle ou il a le temps ?  :Smile:

----------


## cerise-62

Je continue à pister sur différents sites de recherches mais toujouts rien pour ces deux minouchettes, ni pour le chat angora :Frown: 
Pourtant ils sont bien à quelqu'un quand même ::

----------


## fays

> Bonsoir 
> 
> je viens ici via le forum de 1cheval.com , j'ai une question : après la quarantaine vous récupérez le minou? moi je suis de Noeux les mines, je veux bien en prendre un ou deux même sans problème mais nous ne pourrons pas les garder après la quarantaine :/ nous avons déjà une mimine (qui vient de la SPA d'ailleurs) et nous déménageons au printemps , donc en attendant je veux bien faire famille d'accueil il me manque le feu vert de mon copain (normalement je pense que ca ne devrait pas le déranger) nous avons un garage qui ne nous sert que rarement, cela pourrait aller comme local de quarantaine? il y fait bon la nuit il est bien isolé, ils auraient des paniers avec leurs gamelles et leurs jouets etc.
> 
> seconde question : j'ai une société de vente de matériel équestre, j'aimerai mettre un système de don en ligne sur ma boutique en ligne (les gens payeraient directement en achetant un ticket de la valeur du don) seriez vous ok pour que je vous parraine par le biais de ma société? je pourrais vous retranscrire les dons par PAYPAL dès qu'ils atteignent des paliers (ou pas d'ailleurs) 
> 
> il reste quels chats à prendre en quarantaine au final?? 
> 
> merci !



Bonsoir,

on recherche principalement des fa jusqu'as l'adoption du chat.mais nous avons aussi besoin de fa de quarantaine. il faudrait nous envoyer un email sur cette adresse sosfourriere62@gmail.com pour recevoir le formulaire de demande de famille d'accueil.

concernant les dons ils sont tous les bienvenus pour aider les associations qui prennent en charge les chats mais aussi pour les sortir.

merci a vous

----------


## emilie100787

mail envoyé ! famille d'accueil moi je veux bien mais je risque de m'attacher à minou snif :/

----------


## punkiee

Faut se dire que quand un part,tu peux en sauver à nouveau  :: 


Les filles,malgré la situation,j'ajoute 10€ à la cagnotte....

----------


## emilie100787

auriez vous une bannière ou quelque chose à m'envoyer à : selleriebaron@hotmail.fr
et un résumé de votre activité je vais commencer à mettre en ligne les achats de dons  ::

----------


## lillylou_01

> Faut se dire que quand un part,tu peux en sauver à nouveau 
>  Les filles,malgré la situation,j'ajoute 10€ à la cagnotte....



*RECAP DONS
*** 20€ de Muriel P (10€ pour chacun des n°1 et 2, ex-n°12 et 13)
* 200€ de Muriel P (50€ pour chacun des n°1, 2, 3, 10)
* 80€ de Muriel P, en plus 
* 100€ de Nicole.S, hors* *rescue**, pour les n°4-9-15 avec reçu fiscal
* 20€ de Lexiekiwi, avec reçu fiscal
* 70€ d'Emmanuelle29
*160€ de Lillylou_01 (avec reçu fiscal - par paypal)
+
* 10 € de PUNKIEE*  :: *

TOTAL  *  ::  * 660 € *  :: *
* :: *
** *Une** personne hors rescue se propose pour couvrir les frais vétérinaires du numéro 15.
*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: *QUI SUIT ?* ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 



*pour les chatons chats malades hospitalisé*, je vous laisse gérer au mieux

*
LES DONS SONT VRAIMENT CRUCIAUX! 
ILS PEUVENT ÊTRE L’ÉLAN QUI MANQUE POUR CERTAINS D'ENTRE EUX!

NOUS LES UTILISONS POUR AIDER : 
_ LES ASSOCIATIONS QUI SORTENT LES CHATS, 
_ PAYER LES SOINS DES CHATS MALADES, 
_ LES FAMILLES D'ACCUEILS,
_ LES CO-VOITUREURS /LES  CO-TRAINAGES,* 
_ ..... ===>  :: ....







> *On continue à se mobiliser pour les autres loulous.* 
> On a encore des *chatons sans délai sans aucune proposition* et des adultes dont les délais s'approchent dangereusement.
> *
> Loulou n°4 est à délai samedi*, 
> ses trois compagnons de galère ont trouvé des solutions et lui, rien... La FA potentielle de Maisons-Alfort n'est pas encore prête à se lancer dans l'accueil, donc nous repartons de zéro de ce côté....





> Faites vos propositions, même si vous pensez que ça ne sert à rien, des fois des petites choses peuvent débloquer des situations.  
> Un accueil court ou long, une possibilité de quarantaine, une dispo pour covoiturer sur petite ou courte distance, un coup de pouce financier (car 1 + 1 + 1 + 1...), des boîtes de transport qui ne vous servent plus... quoi que ce soit, proposez toujours, on verra ensemble comment on peut faire avancer les choses !
> 
> Merci à tous!!!


ddd

----------


## melusine23

Génial! Merci Emilie. Alors on n'a pas grand-chose à t'envoyer de tout fait et prêt à utiliser. On fonctionne un peu hors tout. On n'est ni asso, ni rien en fait, juste un petit groupe de bénévoles éparpillés à divers endroits de France, qui essaye d'organiser les sauvetages dans une fourrière du 62 au mieux. Donc on informe beaucoup, on s'assure au mieux des conditions d'accueil, du sérieux des FA et des assos et on fait un peu l'interface avec la fourrière, qui nous donne des infos sur les loulous et nous laissent les publier et à qui on téléphone chaque jour pour prendre des nouvelles des chats et indiquer si on a des solutions, et si oui, via quelle association, comment se fait la sortie, avec qui, etc. C'est un contre la montre permanent... Je ne sais pas si je suis très claire, mais si besoin, on peut passer en mp pour approfondir si tu as des questions et si tu as des besoins particuliers.

----------


## melusine23

> Faut se dire que quand un part,tu peux en sauver à nouveau 
> 
> 
> Les filles,malgré la situation,j'ajoute 10€ à la cagnotte....


 ::  Merci Punkiee, t'as un coeur en or!  ::

----------


## melusine23

Il me manque des éléments d'information sur le début du covoit de demain, enfin de tout à l'heure, pour la pucette gestante et le loulou n°2 (attention, on m'annonce un coryza pour ce petit père également!!!), du genre l'heure du départ de Lille et si la partie fourrière-Lille est bouclé, si on a les box pour faire voyager les bouchons, des petites pâtés de voyage et un truc moelleux à mettre dans le box, en particulier pour la minette pleine... Si qqn peut me rassurer et me dire que tout est parfaitement bouclé... Mp ou sms please.

*On continue à se mobiliser pour les autres loulous.* On a encore des *chatons sans délai sans aucune proposition* et des adultes dont les délais s'approchent dangereusement. *Loulou n°4 est à délai samedi*, ses trois compagnons de galère ont trouvé des solutions et lui, rien... La FA potentielle de Maisons-Alfort n'est pas encore prête à se lancer dans l'accueil, donc nous repartons de zéro de ce côté.

Faites vos propositions, même si vous pensez que ça ne sert à rien, des fois des petites choses peuvent débloquer des situations.  ::  Un accueil court ou long, une possibilité de quarantaine, une dispo pour covoiturer sur petite ou courte distance, un coup de pouce financier (car 1 + 1 + 1 + 1...), des boîtes de transport qui ne vous servent plus... quoi que ce soit, proposez toujours, on verra ensemble comment on peut faire avancer les choses !

Merci à tous!!!  ::

----------


## niky

je viens de rediffuser,avec les dernieres consignes de melusine,par e-mail et sur facebook,MERCI DE VOUS MOBILISER,ET DE PENSER AUSSI A CES CHATS ADULTES,PRESQUE A DELAI ET LA DEPUIS SI LONGTEMPS
LE NUMERO 4,9,12,15..

----------


## candicita

Vraiment désolée que ca n'ai pas marché pour la FA Maison Alfort...
Je veux bien faire un don de 40 euros mais je ne sais pas comment ca marche paypal    ::

----------


## PAMINA2012

je me propose comme fa de quarantaine donc deux trois semaines si cela peut en sauver un, j'habite dans l'Oise et je peux isoler sans problème le minou

----------


## PAMINA2012

je pense aux pauvres N° 16, 17, 19, 22 sans pistes, j'aimerais bien en sauver un, j'ai une assoc qui peut m'aider à en faire sortir un mais pas à me couvrir pour les frais hélas, donc si malade je paierai de ma poche pendant sa quarantaine

----------


## Muriel P

> je pense aux pauvres N° 16, 17, 19, 22 sans pistes, j'aimerais bien en sauver un, j'ai une assoc qui peut m'aider à en faire sortir un mais pas à me couvrir pour les frais hélas, donc si malade je paierai de ma poche pendant sa quarantaine


Je me propose pour t'aider à couvrir les frais vétos 50%/50% si tu ça te va ?

----------


## fays

nous n'avons toujours rien pour le moment de nouveau j'ai besoin de quelqu'un pour garder un chat à partir de demain jusqu'as mardi sur la région parisienne.

la fa ne peux pas la prendre avant

*14) Femelle noire adulte - Reste au fond de sa cage, craintive mais sans aucune agressivité
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/11
**>> Piste fa manque assos*
*
*

----------


## fays

pamina et muriel le probléme reste toujours le même nous n'avons aucune fa longue durée par la suite donc on peux pas les sortir...

----------


## Spontex 76

des nouvelles du n°3 hospitalisé ?? ça va mieux ?? toujours pas transportable ??

----------


## fays

*!!!!!!!!!!RECAP!!!!!!!!
*
*
4) Mâle adulte blanc un peu craintif - Apeuré, abimé sur le nez, aucune agressivité.
Issu de chez un papi qui nourrissait 4 chats mais part en maison de retraite fin de semaine... Entrée le 25/10. Délai 5/11
>> Aucune piste DELAIS DEMAIN !!!!!!!

**
8) Adulte noir poils mi-longs, Femelle, machine à ronrons!!!! (et non craintive comme indiqué initialement)
Entrée le 26/10. Délai 7/11
>> Piste assos et fa il manque la fa quarantaine sur le 62/59 (peux étre une solution a confirmer)
**

9) Adulte gris tigré, sexe inconnu, trappé par la police municipale, a pris un coup entre les deux yeux et le museau, certainement la trappe
Entrée 26/10. Délai 7/11 LUNDI IL CERAS TROP TARD !!!!
>> Aucune piste
*

*10) Chaton apeuré 2/3 mois, se demande ce qu'il fait là...
Entrée 26/10. PAS DE DÉLAI !!! 
>> Aucune piste
**

12) Européen tigré - Sexe inconnu - N'a pas l'air bien en forme, les yeux qui coulent
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/11
>> Aucune piste
****

14) Femelle noire adulte - Reste au fond de sa cage, craintive mais sans aucune agressivité
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/11
>> Piste fa et assos à confirmer manque une personne pour la garder de samedi a mardi!!!!
**

15) Adulte blanc à tâches grises tigrées - Jeté d'une voiture, vu par des employés municipaux qui ont appelé la fourrière...
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/10 - A l'air d'avoir un peu mal au dos, s'assoit quand même, peut être qqs contusions, sympa, se laisse manipuler
>> Asso ok, recherche FA dans 59/62 en priorité, frais véto pris en charge par un donateur
*

*16) Chaton tigré, apeuré, bobo sous l'oeil gauche, ce n'est pas le même chaton que le n°10 (vérif faite)
Entrée 27/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> Aucune piste


**17) Chaton noir et blanc sympa, amené chez un véto qui a appelé la fourrièrePAS BIEN A SORTIR D'URGENCE
Entrée 28/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> Aucune piste
*


*19) Chaton gris tigré poils mi-longs, X maine coon ?, 4 mois, très gentil, un collier retiré car poil tout ras à ce niveau à cause du collier
Entrée 28/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> Aucune piste
*

*20) Chaton blanc et gris tigré, 3 mois
Entrée 28/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> Aucune piste
*

*21) Adulte bleu et blanc croisé angora, mâle apparemment castré, collier rouge et clochette
Entrée 31/10 - Délai 12/11
>> Aucune piste
*

*22) Chaton noir, 4/5 mois, gentil, timide, souffre de la patte arrière gauche, ne la pose pas
Entrée 02/11 - Délai 14/11 (sortie pour soins ok)
>> Aucune piste
*


*25) et 26) Grandes chatonnes, une écaillée grise et une blanche/noire avec collier antipuces rouge
Entrée 02/11 - Délai 14/11
>> Aucune piste
* 


*32) Chaton tigré et blanc issu d'un trappage, ses frères et soeurs et sa maman sont encore en liberté - oeil qui coule
Entrée 02/11 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> Aucune piste
*

----------


## melusine23

> Vraiment désolée que ca n'ai pas marché pour la FA Maison Alfort...
> Je veux bien faire un don de 40 euros mais je ne sais pas comment ca marche paypal


Pas de souci candicita, pour tes recherches de FA pour nous aider, ça ne peut pas marcher à tous les coups, et puis là, ce n'est pas forcément une mauvaise piste, la FA sera prête dans deux ou trois semaines donc... on aura tjr besoin d'aide!

Pour les dons, le principe est de partir sur des promesses. A la fin du sauvetage, je répartis les promesses et contacte chaque donateur pour lui indiquer à qui il doit envoyer son don. donc là je t'ajoute à la liste des donateurs et je te recontacte d'ici quelques jours (ne pas être pressé, c'est assez compliqué à faire...) pour te dire le détail.

----------


## niky

si jamais,a propos de l'offre de paloma et muriel,n'oubliez pas l'offre de l'asso suisse,elle a deja collaboré avec vous,pour 2 chatons,a lyon,elle est serieuse et reglera les frais vetos de la fa quarantaine,et les suivants biensur,pour les conseils a la fa,il y a mails et telephone,et c'est possible,puisque moi meme je viens d'adopter 2 minettes fourriere rp,dont une il y a 15 jours,et je peux vous dire qu'elles sont bien en suisse aussi..
biensur il faut le fameux vaccin rage,delai 3 semaines,qu'on ne peut faire qu'a partir de 3 mois,mais il y a les grandes chattonnes,par exemple..ou des chatons,pas trop petits,les petits gris,il me semble..

----------


## valou33

une question : pour le petit chaton noir N°22 blessé à la patte, il est inscrit (sortie pour soins ok) cela veut dire qu'il est sorti pour être soigné ou bien qu'il peut sortir plus tôt si solution trouvée ? Merci

----------


## niky

tiens le 22,qui peut sortir pour soins,ca irait?mais il en faut au moins un ou 2 autres,que le covoiturage vaille la peine,surtout que c'est surement moi qui en fera une partie..

----------


## fays

Nous avons aucune solution derriére niky et la des solutions tombe a l'eau il faut plus que jamais rediffusser il faut que demain certain chat soit sortir sinon c'est la mort qui les attends

 :: *FA, assos, donateurs et covoitureurs, ils ont besoin de vous !!!!*

----------


## fays

> une question : pour le petit chaton noir N°22 blessé à la patte, il est inscrit (sortie pour soins ok) cela veut dire qu'il est sorti pour être soigné ou bien qu'il peut sortir plus tôt si solution trouvée ? Merci


il peut sortir avant si solution trouvé on n'aurais une éventuelle fa mais pas d'association pour la couvrir.

----------


## jojo2

Bonjour je suis prête à adopter le chat 15 et le 21 .
Par contre je suis loin je suis ds le 33 et ne peux venir les chercher .
Ce n'est donc possible que avec covoiturage et FA de transit .

----------


## Spontex 76

> si jamais,a propos de l'offre de paloma et muriel,n'oubliez pas l'offre de l'asso suisse,elle a deja collaboré avec vous,pour 2 chatons,a lyon,elle est serieuse et reglera les frais vetos de la fa quarantaine,et les suivants biensur,pour les conseils a la fa,il y a mails et telephone,et c'est possible,puisque moi meme je viens d'adopter 2 minettes fourriere rp,dont une il y a 15 jours,et je peux vous dire qu'elles sont bien en suisse aussi..
> biensur il faut le fameux vaccin rage,delai 3 semaines,qu'on ne peut faire qu'a partir de 3 mois,mais il y a les grandes chattonnes,par exemple..ou des chatons,pas trop petits,les petits gris,il me semble..


et cette asso en suisse, elle pourrait pas couvrir le chaton numéro 22 ?? (moi je suis ok pour le prendre en FA et le covoit de demain (initialement prévu pour le num 3 hospitalisé) serait maintenu...) ??

----------


## fays

jojo merci d'envoyer un email sur cette adresse sosfourriere62@gmail.com

sachant qu'il faut une association pour les prendres en charge et deux piéce différente pour la quarantaine car on ne peux pas les mélanger

merci a vous

----------


## lillylou_01

*RECAP DONS (promesse)
*** 20 de Muriel P (10 pour chacun des n°1 et 2, ex-n°12 et 13)
* 200 de Muriel P (50 pour chacun des n°1, 2, 3, 10)
* 80 de Muriel P, en plus 
* 100 de Nicole.S, hors* *rescue**, pour les n°4-9-15 avec reçu fiscal
* 20 de Lexiekiwi, avec reçu fiscal
* 70 d'Emmanuelle29
*160 de Lillylou_01 (avec reçu fiscal - par paypal)
 *10  de PUNKIEE**
**+
* 40  de ANDICITA*  :: 

*TOTAL  *  ::  *700  *  :: *
**

** *Une** personne hors rescue se propose pour couvrir les frais vétérinaires du numéro 15.
*

 ::  :: *QUI SUIT ?  * c'est loin d'être suffisant pour le nombre de chats et les soins qu'ils ont besoins...NE LES LAISSONS PAS TOMBER  :

*pour les chatons chats malades hospitalisé*, je vous laisse gérer au mieux
*
LES DONS* SONT VRAIMENT CRUCIAUX! ILS PEUVENT ÊTRE LÉLAN QUI MANQUE POUR CERTAINS D'ENTRE EUX!
NOUS LES UTILISONS POUR AIDER : _ LES ASSOCIATIONS QUI SORTENT LES CHATS, _ PAYER LES SOINS DES CHATS MALADES, _ LES FAMILLES D'ACCUEILS,_ LES CO-VOITUREURS /LES  CO-TRAINAGES,
 ::  ::  :: 


> Nous avons aucune solution derriére niky et la des solutions tombe a l'eau il faut plus que jamais rediffusser il faut que demain certain chat soit sortir sinon c'est la mort qui les attends
> 
> *FA, assos, donateurs et covoitureurs, ils ont besoin de vous !!!!
> *
> 
>  CONTACT SOS 62 : ENVOYER un email sur cette adresse : sosfourriere62@gmail.com

----------


## niky

je rediffuse,et dans le doute,j'envoie les statuts de l'asso suisse,a votre adresse mail;sosfourriere62@gmail.com,elle est daccord pour 2-3 chatons,grands chatons,ca va aussi,par exemple le 22,j'ai peut etre pas ete claire,apres la quarantaine,et delai rage,ils viendraient en suisse en fa chez la dame de l'asso,et si elle ne les fait pas adopter,elle les gardera pour elle,chez elle ils sont super bien,je connais personnellement.
mais je vous laisse voir,car demain,je serais absente,une grande partie de la journée,je viendrais aux nouvelles le soir,si vous avez les statuts,vous pouvez agir.c'est vous qui savez le mieux ce qui est realisable ou pas,j'ai toute confiance.

----------


## fays

nous avons besoin d'urgence de fa quarantaine et de transit..nous devons avoir des personnes qui allait nous joindre mais pour le moment rien on n'avance pas et il y as eu 3 entrés.......

----------


## Dune Blue

bon ça devrait être bouclé au moins pour n°14 ! 
Pour les autres je continue à chercher, et pour les dons, quel lien paypal svp ?

----------


## sandrine1

J'aurai pu accueillir un chaton mais malheureusement j'habite vers lyon !!

----------


## emilie100787

j'ajoute 10€ à la cagnotte de ma poche , je mets en place le système de dons sur ma boutique en ligne dès ce soir !

----------


## punkiee

la future maman est bien arrivée chez Emilie100787
Merci ma belle ::

----------


## punkiee

*RECAP DONS (promesse)
*** 20€ de Muriel P (10€ pour chacun des n°1 et 2, ex-n°12 et 13)
* 200€ de Muriel P (50€ pour chacun des n°1, 2, 3, 10)
* 80€ de Muriel P, en plus 
* 100€ de Nicole.S, hors* *rescue**, pour les n°4-9-15 avec reçu fiscal
* 20€ de Lexiekiwi, avec reçu fiscal
* 70€ d'Emmanuelle29
*160€ de Lillylou_01 (avec reçu fiscal - par paypal)
 *10 € de PUNKIEE**
**+
* 40 € de ANDICITA*  :: 
*+10€ de Emilie100787* :: 

*TOTAL  *  ::  *710 € *  :: *
**

** *Une** personne hors rescue se propose pour couvrir les frais vétérinaires du numéro 15.
*

 ::  :: *QUI SUIT ?  * c'est loin d'être suffisant pour le nombre de chats et les soins qu'ils ont besoins...NE LES LAISSONS PAS TOMBER  :

*pour les chatons chats malades hospitalisé*, je vous laisse gérer au mieux
*
LES DONS* SONT VRAIMENT CRUCIAUX! ILS PEUVENT ÊTRE L’ÉLAN QUI MANQUE POUR CERTAINS D'ENTRE EUX!
NOUS LES UTILISONS POUR AIDER : _ LES ASSOCIATIONS QUI SORTENT LES CHATS, _ PAYER LES SOINS DES CHATS MALADES, _ LES FAMILLES D'ACCUEILS,_ LES CO-VOITUREURS /LES  CO-TRAINAGES,
 ::  ::  :: 

*

----------


## emilie100787

j'espère que les clients feront des dons pour les loupio

----------


## co92

Le bibou blanc et noir hospitalisé en début de semaine sortira demain de chez le véto, il remange enfin tout seul. Il aura des traitements pour finir de liquider son mega coryza.
Je croise les doigts pour que les chatons qui vont nous arriver n'aient pas le même genre de coryza parce qu'on ne pourra pas en faire hospitaliser 6 (ni payer les frais pour eux ...) ! Les biboux, battez vous, gardez des réserves et luttez ... encore une journée et vous serez au chaud et en sécurité ! Donnez nous un coup de pouce les biboux et on vous récompensera avec des bonnes croquettes et plein de câlins !

Co

----------


## Myrtille54

> J'aurai pu accueillir un chaton mais malheureusement j'habite vers lyon !!


envoyez un mail à sosfourriere62@gmail.com SVP
nous avons de nombreux chats du 62 qui sontdevenus lyonnais !

----------


## emilie100787

système de dons mis en place : http://www.selleriebaron.com/

----------


## fays

nous allons faire normalement un nouveau recap ce soir avec les entrées....


Rien n'avance et cela devient grave vu le nombre de chat qui reste la bas

pour numéro 14 il reste l'association a trouver on recherche de notre côté

----------


## lillylou_01

Bonsoir,
Merci pour vos dons, 710 € pour un total de 25 chats/chatons à sauvés tous confondus.... 
vos dons nous permettent d'arriver à une 1ère moyenne de :  
28,40 € / chat (on)  :: ......

.. (sa chute vite....c'est pour cette raison que nous devons continuer à nous mobiliser pour eux.

----------


## Sév51

> la future maman est bien arrivée chez Emilie100787
> Merci ma belle


Ravie de la savoir sortie de là...
Tu penses qu'elle va bientôt avoir ses petits ?
C'est trop tard pour la faire stériliser me semble-t-il...

----------


## emilie100787

elle arrête pas de tourner dans son panier en se plaignant à mon avis c'est imminent 
mais vu comment elle est là je me demande si c'est une bonne idée de la transporter demain dans une cage confinée  ::  non?

----------


## Sév51

> elle arrête pas de tourner dans son panier en se plaignant à mon avis c'est imminent 
> mais vu comment elle est là je me demande si c'est une bonne idée de la transporter demain dans une cage confinée  non?


excuse-moi j'ai un peu perdu le fil du post...  :: 
il est prévu de la faire voyager demain ? Tu ne fais que FA de transit, c'est ça ?
elle doit partir loin ?

----------


## fays

oui emilie fait fa de transit.

je relance merci a toutes les personnes qui ce sont proposé de nous contacter c'est urgent.

nous avons rien pour la plupart des chats en recap

----------


## emilie100787

edit : elle est loin sa FA ?


oui demain matin je dois la ramener devant la fourrière c'est le point de départ du covoiturage , vers 09h30.

----------


## Myrtille54

la FA est entre Metz et Nancy et totalement informee de la situation ainsi que l asso .

----------


## lillylou_01

> Bonjour je suis prête à adopter le chat 15 et le 21 .
> Par contre je suis loin je suis ds le 33 et ne peux venir les chercher .
> Ce n'est donc possible que avec covoiturage et FA de transit .


http://www.rescue-forum.com/forums/60-Co-voiturage

LE 33 c'est bordeaux ?  si ok il faut regarder aussi s'inscrire et regarder dans le post lien dessus.
il y a beaucoup de voyage par train vers bordeaux.

info : moi j'avais fonctionné avec nad :  elle est tres tres bien - 
Je sais qu'elle a aussi fait pour d'autres co trainages pour des membres que je connais, 
tout c'est très bien passé (chiens et chats).

----------


## mariecaro

> la FA est entre Metz et Nancy et totalement informee de la situation ainsi que l asso .


bsr c'est moi qui vait les chercher à paris ,seront à metz pour 15h33 si pas de retard.....

@melusine!!je te ramene une cage,çà t'interesse??

----------


## fays

melusine pourras pas répondre elle est sur la route actuellement pour ramener des boites de transport justement pour demain

----------


## jojo2

Oui le 33 c'est Bordeaux ou pour moi ce peut être aussi Agen  .Je suis quasiment pas plus près de l'une que de l'autre .
je vais regarder dans les covoiturage . et vers nad .Merci lillylou.

fayscomme je te vois crire , je cherche à ta joindre ou tu peux me joindre,je t'ai laissé des messages .

----------


## fays

*!!!!Recap!!!!!* *Les chats enlevés de la liste ont trouvé une solution le reste a bouclé le co-voit de demain il faudrais éventuellement une personne du havre pour le receptionner.

les numéros 8,19,21,22 et 32 sortent demain 
*
*Voici les chats sans solution:


9) Adulte gris tigré, sexe inconnu, trappé par la police municipale, a pris un coup entre les deux yeux et le museau, certainement la trappe
Entrée 26/10. Délai 7/11 LUNDI IL CERAS TROP TARD !!!!
>> Aucune piste
*******

*10) Chaton apeuré 2/3 mois, se demande ce qu'il fait là...
Entrée 26/10. PAS DE DÉLAI !!! 
>> Aucune piste
*****

*12) Européen tigré - Sexe inconnu - N'a pas l'air bien en forme, les yeux qui coulent
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/11
>> Aucune piste
*****

*14) Femelle noire adulte - Reste au fond de sa cage, craintive mais sans aucune agressivité
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/11
**>> Piste fa manque la quarantaine et l'assos
*****

*15) Adulte blanc à tâches grises tigrées - Jeté d'une voiture, vu par des employés municipaux qui ont appelé la fourrière...
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/10 - A l'air d'avoir un peu mal au dos, s'assoit quand même, peut être qqs contusions, sympa, se laisse manipuler
>> Asso ok, recherche FA dans 59/62 en priorité, frais véto pris en charge par un donateur
*****

*16) Chaton tigré, apeuré, bobo sous l'oeil gauche, ce n'est pas le même chaton que le n°10 (vérif faite)
Entrée 27/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI
**>> Aucune piste
*******

*17) Chaton noir et blanc sympa, amené chez un véto qui a appelé la fourrière**PAS BIEN A SORTIR D'URGENCE
Entrée 28/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> Aucune piste
*****


*20) Chaton blanc et gris tigré, 3 mois
Entrée 28/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI
>> Aucune piste
*****


*25) et 26) Grandes chatonnes, une écaillée grise et une blanche/noire avec collier antipuces rouge
Entrée 02/11 - Délai 14/11
**>> Aucune piste
*********


Sans oublier les derniers arrivé photos et descriptif demain

----------


## lillylou_01

Pour aller vers metz; il y a aussi mariecaro qui fait du cotrainage a voir avec elle. (metz ou strasbourg, je crois metz, bref ALSACE)


NE LES LAISSONS PAS TOMBER : nous luttons depuis le début 

MAIS VOUS QUI VENEZ NOUS REJOINDRE - VENEZ PARTICIPER A CE SAUVETAGE

ILS N'ONT *PLUS QUE VOUS ET MOI -* 

NOUS SOMMES LEUR  _DERNIERE CHANCE_ AVANT L'INJECTION  FATALE  ....


YOU COME HERE, ITS NOT THE HASARD, YOU MUST HELP US
IF U LEAVE IN AN OTHER COUNTRY (OUT OF FRANCE) YOU CAN HELP US  BY A DONATION VIA PAYPAL
THESE CATS NEEDS YOUR HELP AND YOU CAN HELP THEM -  more information by email  :
WE HAVE A PAYPAL LINKS OR EMAIL :  sosfourriere62@gmail.com
Thank u

----------


## fays

pour le moment les co-voit sont bouclé il reste que pour le chat blanc ou sa bloque si quelqu'un du havre peux le garder quelques heures sa cerais super

----------


## mariecaro

vite qq pour ce beau chaton.... :: je ne sais pas s'il peut sortir demain matin de fourriere mais il y a un covoit pour la rp et ensuite un tgv de paris est sur metz l'apres midi vers 14harrivée à metz à 15h33...si qq sur metz-nancy est interessé par ce beau chaton et le sauver!!!!

----------


## Muriel P

*RECAP DONS (promesse)
*** 20€ de Muriel P (10€ pour chacun des n°1 et 2, ex-n°12 et 13)
* 200€ de Muriel P (50€ pour chacun des n°1, 2, 3, 10)
* 200€ de Muriel P (50€ pour chacun des 10, 16, 17, 20)
* 80€ de Muriel P, en plus 
* 100€ de Nicole.S, hors* *rescue**, pour les n°4-9-15 avec reçu fiscal
* 20€ de Lexiekiwi, avec reçu fiscal
* 70€ d'Emmanuelle29
*160€ de Lillylou_01 (avec reçu fiscal - par paypal)
 *10 € de PUNKIEE**
*** 40 € de ANDICITA*  :: 
*+10€ de Emilie100787* :: 

*TOTAL  *  ::  *910 € *  :: *
**

** *Une** personne hors rescue se propose pour couvrir les frais vétérinaires du numéro 15.
*

 ::  :: *QUI SUIT ?  * c'est loin d'être suffisant pour le nombre de chats et les soins qu'ils ont besoins...NE LES LAISSONS PAS TOMBER  :

*pour les chatons chats malades hospitalisé*, je vous laisse gérer au mieux
*
LES DONS* SONT VRAIMENT CRUCIAUX! ILS PEUVENT ÊTRE L’ÉLAN QUI MANQUE POUR CERTAINS D'ENTRE EUX!
NOUS LES UTILISONS POUR AIDER : _ LES ASSOCIATIONS QUI SORTENT LES CHATS, _ PAYER LES SOINS DES CHATS MALADES, _ LES FAMILLES D'ACCUEILS,_ LES CO-VOITUREURS /LES  CO-TRAINAGES,
 ::  ::  :: 

*Le n°15 a une asso et un donateur qui prend ses frais véto en charge : IL NE MANQUE QUE LA FA !!!!! 

Le petit n° 10 a 100 € de dons !!!! HELP !!! 
*

----------


## Myrtille54

pourquoi ne pas le sortir demain profiter de la sortie des autres puisqu il y aura (sure à 98%) des personnes du coin pour l ammener chez le veto . Il aura une chance de ne pas mourir (voir 2) et on diffuse en masse (encore +++) pour une solution FA ....sinon je crains que son sort ne soit deja scellé  :Frown:

----------


## fays

non on peut pas le sortir demain sans fa n'y assos et de toute façon c'est pas possible pour le co-voit de demain il n'y as plus de place.

----------


## lillylou_01

> J'aurai pu accueillir un chaton mais malheureusement j'habite vers lyon !!


regarder dans la section co voiturage trainage : faites aussi une demande si vous trouvez après nous pouvons tjrs essayer de trouver une fa temporaire etc... voici le lien :  http://www.rescue-forum.com/forums/60-Co-voiturage

----------


## lillylou_01

::  ::  ::  :: 
 ::  ::  ::  :: 
 ::  ::  ::  ::  nous recherchons de toute urgence une 
 ::  ::  ::  ::  association et une FA pour sauver ce chaton.....H-....
 ::  ::  ::  :: 





> non on peut pas le sortir demain sans fa n'y assos et de toute façon c'est pas possible pour le co-voit de demain il n'y as plus de place.

----------


## melusine23

Bonsoir à toutes et désolée pour la longue absence. Merci à Fays et Myrtille d'avoir animé le post.

Pas mal de solutions se sont décantées ce soir, on est quelques-unes à avoir le tympan qui coule à force de passer nos vies scotchées au téléphone, mais enfin, c'est pour la bonne cause.

Comme l'a indiqué Fays, nous attendons d'y voir plus clair demain, une fois que les sorties de la fourrière seront effectuées, pour refaire un nouveau post tout propre.

*Pour toute proposition de FA (longue durée, temporaire, de transit, quarantaine) et toute proposition d'adoption, merci d'adresser un mail à sosfourriere62@gmail.com. Nous vous renverrons un formulaire FA à nous retourner rempli, ce qui nous fait gagner un temps fou et évite de reposer les sempiternelles mêmes questions à toute personne qui se propose. Si les conditions d'accueil correspondent à ce que nous demandons (quarantaine, chats vaccinés) ou qu'une solution se dessine, qqn de l'équipe prendra un contact direct avec vous, par téléphone.
*
Effectivement, les longues distances ne sont normalement pas un problème (sauf chat qui a besoin de soins immédiats), nous trouvons quasiment toujours des covoiturages, avec l'aide de tous. Le seul facteur bloquant est la sortie du territoire français (vaccin rage, puçage obligatoires) Mais avant de chercher un covoiturage, il faut d'abord vérifier les conditions d'accueil et avoir une asso pour chapeauter.

Je rappelle au passage qu'*aucun chat ne peut sortir sans association* pour le couvrir, sauf si un adoptant souhaite se présenter directement en fourrière (frais d'adoption si identification seule = 52 euros ; avec la primovaccination = 78 euros) avec un papier d'identité, un justificatif de domicile et une cage de transport...

Merci à tous les donateurs pour leur grande générosité, je reviendrai vers vous à la fin de ce sauvetage, après classement de ce post (et après m'être torturée l'esprit pour faire une répartition équitable), merci d'être patient, les chiffres n'ont jamais été mes amis...

La fourrière ne cesse de se remplir au fur et à mesure que nous la vidons... Six nouvelles entrées cet après-midi...  ::  Il faut donc plus que jamais rester mobilisés, ces chats n'ont que nous pour espérer remettre une patte dehors!

Enfin concernant la minette gestante, je ne sais que faire pour elle, elle a bien son covoit demain à 9h30, arrivée Meaux à 12h, nouveau train à 14h avec mariecaro et arrivée Metz 15h30. Un sacré périple pour la puce et encore plus si elle met bat dans la nuit... Pour autant vu les réflexions que j'ai pu lire hors Rescue, j'imagine qu'il n'est pas envisageable qu'elle ne rejoigne pas sa FA au plus vite. Je ne sais pas quoi faire, je ne sais pas ce qui est le mieux pour elle, sachant que sa FA quarantaine ne s'est pas engagée pour de la longue durée. Au risque d'énerver certaines, je ne pense qu'au mieux-être de l'animal et non à faire plaisir aux gens. Conseils bienvenus en mp à ce sujet.

----------


## co92

Pour la minette gestante on peut te proposer une étape au milieu aukazou : si tu décides de la faire voyager et si elle a commencé à mettre bas dans le trajet vers Paris, tu l'embarques et tu nous l'amènes. On la surveillera, elle fera ses petits dans le calme, elle prendra quelques forces et ira en train rejoindre sa FA un peu plus tard (quand les biboux seront en âge de supporter le voyage, pas avant 3 semaines je pense).

Attention : durant les 4 heures du voyage pour arriver chez nous, elle peut tout à fait commencer sa mise bas et la terminer s'il y a peu de chatons ... qu'en dit la covoitureuse ? Elle aura besoin de place et peut être d'un coup de main pour que tout se passe bien !

La seule question c'est : est elle vraiment à terme ? si les biboux sont prématurés, ce sera dur pour eux de survivre ... et le voyage risque effectivement de déclencher la mise bas avec quelques jours d'avance ...

Pas facile comme problème.

Co

----------


## melusine23

Merci ci! Aucazou je t'appelle pour conseils...

----------


## niky

merci de tout ce que vous faites toutes..je viens de diffuser les dernieres infos,je ne serais pas disponible aujourd'hui,je dois aller chez le veto voir mon chat accidenté,si besoin de me contacter pour mettre en contact,l'asso suisse et une fa,me laisser un message sur mon portable,et je rappelle,je t'envoie mon numero de portable en mp,melusine.

----------


## emilie100787

coucou ! pas de petits à l'horizon  :Smile:  nous prenons la route vers 08h50 et le départ est prévu pour 9h30

----------


## emilie100787

par contre à mon avis ce sera un sacré coup de bol si elle ne fait pas ses bébés pendant le transport :/ glups ! 

j'en récupère un de suite de loulou , une fois sa cage à Anne so rendue (je prendrai la mienne)

----------


## emilie100787

il parait que le blanc va être euthanasié aujourd'hui, il est à quelle fourrière?

----------


## mante

> il parait que le blanc va être euthanasié aujourd'hui, il est à quelle fourrière?


Quel blanc, le n°4 (celui du papy qui part en maison de retraite) ? Il a disparu de la liste, je pensais qu'une solution avec été trouvée ??

----------


## pouetpouet

mon mari est en ce moment à henin pr embarquer à peu près x chats pr melusine  :: ....

Si je ne me trompe pas c'est bien lui qui transporte la minette en gestation ?  
pr info, il est en voiture avec 3 chiens grands gabarits + boxes chat donc je pense que si la minette met bas pendant le transport, il ne pourra pas le voir (et ce qui ne changerait rien en soit dailleurs, le trajet est attendu à l'arrivée par x personnes pr recap les toutous/chats )...  

je laisse melusine aviser à son arrivée meaux pr sa suite ... 

Mais elle fait au moins la 1ère partie 62/77 en voiture climatisée cette minette.
peut pas mieux faire. bizbiz

----------


## Myrtille54

> il parait que le blanc va être euthanasié aujourd'hui, il est à quelle fourrière?


Le blanc a une famille qui l attend au Havre (recherche de covoit en cours)

----------


## fays

nous avons eu en effet un probléme de co-voiturage pour le chat blanc mais ne vous inquiétez pas une solution et en vue grace a l'aide précieuse de calliste. on vous tiens au courant de toute façon et ce soir je fais un nouveau post

----------


## melusine23

Minette gestante est en route, tout comme les loulous n°2, 8, 19, 21, 22, 23+24, 28+29+30+31 et 32 ! (en 3 covoit)

Pour le loulou blanc numéro 4, solution en cours avec sortie de fourrière cette après-m, accueil en cage convalo et sa FA fait le trajet demain Le-Havre - Lens pour venir le chercher.

Le covoiturage pour Lyon, prévu demain, est tombé à l'eau, mais un nouveau a été immédiatement remonté et se fait mercredi.

----------


## arden56

Pour FB.

----------


## OnLyon

Bonjour,

Quand vous dites pas bien?  est ce que par hasard plus de précisions sont disponibles? est ce le stress ou bien une infection contractée? 

J'ai bien une place en FA car une se libère, mais je suis en Rhône Alpes, cela me semble difficile pour le petit s'il est gravement atteint? Toutefois si pas d'autre solution, et que celle ci peut convenir, contactez moi sur mon mail: sebastien.duc@live.fr;

Bien cordialement, en espérant qu'une solution sera vite trouvée!!

OL

----------


## fays

il as surement le corrysa et ne dois pas beaucoup s'alimenter.

merci de bien vouloir nous contacter sur cette adresse email sosfourriere62@gmail.com il est vrai que sa fait un peu loin mais si une fa de transit ce propose on pourrais le sortir aujourd'hui. le temps de trouver un co-voiturage.
il faut aussi une association pour le couvrir.

----------


## emilie100787

loulou noir arrivé à bon port !

----------


## fays

le noir et blanc numéro 17 ne passeras suremen pas le weeki end help!!!!

----------


## emilie100787

Minou veut pas prendre ses cachets -_-' je me suis bagarrée avec pour lui mettre au fond de la gorge en vain car monsieur arrive a trier sa boulette de viande (pâté) où je cache le cachet -_-' sont intelligentes ces petites bêtes là !!! du coup j'ai re caché le cachet dans une boulette et j'ai laissé la boulette quand il aura faim il va bien la prendre :/ je lui ai nettoyé les yeux, le nez et la bouche avec compresse et sérum physiologique, mais il est pas mal arrangé je me demande si le mener chez le véto serait pas mieux mardi si pas d'amélioration avec ses cachets car il a beaucoup de mal a respirer :'(

----------


## calisste

Il y aurait en plus un covoit' mercredi pour lyon... C'est peut-être jouable...
_
(sujet fusionné : cette réponse concerne le sos temporaire créer hier soir - afin de ne pas polluer les sorties s'organisant sur ce post -  lancé en urgence pour trouver une solution au chaton n/b mal en point N17 sorti ce matin par NVPLD : appel à dons urgentissimmmeeee.)_

----------


## pouetpouet

Covoit sur le point d'arriver à meaux (voiture blindée) ....  :: 
.BIZ

----------


## arden56

C'est qui le chauffeur ? 
Pouet Pouet vous un champion !!!! BRAVO à vous !!!!

----------


## emilie100787

SUPER !!! minette se porte bien? pas de signes de mise bas?

----------


## pouetpouet

> SUPER !!! minette se porte bien? pas de signes de mise bas?


nsp c'est mon mari qui covoit et je ne l'ai que par interruption au tel ....
(il est passé 30 secondes devant chez nous) mais filait ensuite sur meaux.

----------


## arden56

Alors BRAVO au mari, Pouet Pouet, il est extra.



Message sur FB pour le N° 17

"Julie Eden g vu avec cecile, on le sort...il va nous falloir del'aide pr le co voit, et pr les dons si possible" 

Co voit ver RP dept 91

----------


## NVPLD

Suite à l'appel de désespoir de cecile, j'ai décidé de sortir de fourriere le petit noir et blanc malade de coryza...il faut juste organiser un co voit pr lui afin que nous puissions de soigner d'urgence en quarantaine.
je tiens quand meme a dire que j'en ai  sorti 14 de cette meme fourrière, sans trop de pb de santé, mais quand meme bcp de coryza et de chiasses, et que on est TRES TRES TRES juste financierement pr sauver des vies....

je le sauve car c ma manioère d'etre, il le faut, je ne peut dormir en le laissant mourrir là bas..

aidez nous pour continuer ces beaux sauvetages....

----------


## emilie100787

j'espère que le système de dons va marcher via ma boutique -_-' 
vous pouvez faire tourner le lien de mon site : www.selleriebaron.com ! matériel équestre qui soutient RESCUE !

----------


## emilie100787

je pensai à un truc 

a-t-on le droit de mettre en vente des dons sur ebay???  :Smile:  

le principe : mettre "Don pour protection animale" en "objet" et laisser grimper les enchères et récupérer le paiement paypal ou chèque à la fin

----------


## NVPLD

je ne sais pas, mais il est vrai que normalement je ne devais pas en reprendre, et là pauvre bouchon, personne n'en veut, eet il est malade, doncon va avoir besoin d'aide, on fournit rapidement des recus fiscaux et on a vraiment besoin d'aide, sans don on ne pourra pas le soigner...moi je suis a decouvert et l'asso c limite...

----------


## emilie100787

c'est quoi l'adresse paypal pour faire les dons?

----------


## arden56

Co voit


Je le mets ici, pardon de polluer le post, mais une pers de rescue, pourrait peut être le prendre. Je lui ai donné le site ici, car les infos viennent de FB et difficile pour le contact.

----------


## NVPLD

Je nai pas encore de paypal mais l'adresse de l'asso c NOS VOIX POUR LEURS DROITS 29 AVENUE DE LA POINTE 91800 BRUNOY

----------


## NVPLD

cool arden, cki  serai bien c kil reste dans une FA le week end, dnas une sdb c deja mieu qu'une cage, ou sinon c hospitalisation mais faut voir avec un veto ki fait des tarifs...

----------


## titsour

si fa de quarantaine et asso pour me couvrir  je peux  en sortir un  je peux faire fa longue duree mais pas de piece pour fa de quarantaine

----------


## NVPLD

Vous etes en belgique?

----------


## fays

des nouvelles du chat numéro 3 qui reste hospitalisé le week end car il est encore malade cela feras déja 4 jours d'hospitalisation.donc nous allons avoir besoin d'aide

*3) Chaton de 5 mois - mâle noir - très gentil - ressemble beaucoup au n°10 et a failli être confondu avec lui ce matin lors de la sortie fourrière.
*

----------


## NVPLD

steph, peux tu appeller melu pr voir si ya un co voit prevu ojh?
moi elle rep pas

----------


## titsour

oui sud de la belgique bastogne plus exactement j 'ai deja pas mal de chats (13) dont plusieurs adoptes sur rescue
la_puce me connait tres bien j 'ai plusieurs chats de challange
babe me connait aussi j'en ai de la patte de l'espoir

----------


## fays

melanie peut pas rep au tél il n'y as plus de co-voit prévu il as déja était fait aujourd'hui.

ce chaton a vraiment besoin d'étre hospitalisé.une personne va le voir cette aprés midi

----------


## NVPLD

qui va le voir? ok pr hospitalisation alors

----------


## fays

comme vu au tél avec nvpld (julie) une bénévole va a la fourriére est si besoin d'hospitalisation elle s'en occupe a suivre on attend des nouvelles

----------


## emilie100787

il a trouvé preneur alors le mimi noir et blanc?

toujours pas de dons reçu via mon site -_-' pfffffffff ......  ::

----------


## titane27

Bonjour
où est le chat 19 de la page 18?
il ressemble comme deux gouttes d'eau à mon PACHA 
dite en moi plus sur ce chaton
aidez moi s'il vous plait

----------


## co92

Appel de Mel : la minette n'a pas encore mis bas. Elle est dans le train pour l'Est avec Marie Caro.

On lance les paris pour la date de naissance des bibous ? allez, 1 euro pour avoir le droit de donner une date et une heure pour la sortie du 1er bibou, ca aidera la cagnotte des dons à monter  ...   :: 

Sinon les 6 chatons (4+2) vont bien ils seront déposés dans leur FA temporaire en milieu d'am (et installés pour de bon demain matin). Le chaton qui était tout seul (celui qui a été trappé et dont le reste de la famille est dans la nature) va aller voir le véto tout de suite car il a un bon coryza et peut être une otite. 
Et ce matin j'ai sorti Princeton (covoit de la semaine dernière), il mange enfin seul, a repris du poids et adore les ronrons dans le cou de sa FA (future adoptante). Autant dire que pour lui ca devrait bien se passer maintenant ...
Bon pour les finances de l'asso, ca va moins bien se passer mais on va pas gâcher les bonnes nouvelles avec des choses aussi ... terre à terre ... M'en fous c'est moi la trésorière et la présidente est encore en vacances pour 24 heures ...  :: 

Co

----------


## cecile625

Qui peut aider Titane27?
http://www.chat-perdu.org/36740-chat...-les-montauban


Pacha est perdu depuis presque 1 mois, les distances peuvent être tout à fait plausibles, reste à voir si les âges correspondent, car à partir des photos - je n'ai pas vu le minou qui est en fourrière et serait sorti il me semble? je me permets en effet de dire que la ressemblance permet le doute....
Si quelqu'un (calliste? sirev59?) peut prendre contact avec titane27.... merci pour elle!  ::

----------


## Spontex 76

des nouvelles du petit noir qui a mal a sa patte (numéro 22) : il est bien arrivé dans sa FA, il est très gentil, demande des caresses, ronronne, et se frotte sur les jambes... il semble content d'être arrivé... mais il miaule quand il est tout seul dans sa pièce de quarantaine (il aimerait bien sortir, je pense qu'il va falloir faire attention quand on rentre dans la salle de bain, à ce qu'il ne se faufile pas)
pour le veto, je n'ai pas de nouvelles de l'asso, donc je pense qu'il ne verra le veto que lundi maintenant, mais il ne se plaint pas de sa patte, ca n'a pas l'air de lui faire extremement mal, donc il devrait pouvoir attendre encore 2 jours...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## lillylou_01

> Suite à l'appel de désespoir de cecile, j'ai décidé de sortir de fourriere le petit noir et blanc malade de coryza...il faut juste organiser un co voit pr lui afin que nous puissions de soigner d'urgence en quarantaine.
> je tiens quand meme a dire que j'en ai sorti 14 de cette meme fourrière, sans trop de pb de santé, mais quand meme bcp de coryza et de chiasses, et que on est TRES TRES TRES juste financierement pr sauver des vies....
> 
> je le sauve car c ma manioère d'etre, il le faut, je ne peut dormir en le laissant mourrir là bas..
> 
> aidez nous pour continuer ces beaux sauvetages....





> Je nai pas encore de paypal mais l'adresse de l'asso c NOS VOIX POUR LEURS DROITS 29 AVENUE DE LA POINTE 91800 BRUNOY





> melanie peut pas rep au tél il n'y as plus de co-voit prévu il as déja était fait aujourd'hui.
> 
> ce chaton a vraiment besoin d'étre hospitalisé.une personne va le voir cette aprés midi


_FAYS LIEN POUR DON Par Paypal :_

http://sauvetageanimaux76.forumactif.net/
_Le lien Paypal ne fonctionnant pas, il est possible d'aller sur ce forum, en page d'accueil se trouve le "bouton paypal", "faire un don", il suffit de cliquer dessus, et suivre les instructions._

J'ai promis d'aider pour ce chaton UNVPLD ..tenez moi au courant. (hors dons ici : les autres on besoin aussi)

je clos fusionne le post du sos mort programmes du chaton créer hier temporairement avec ici le post fays pour éviter tout doublons...

----------


## shany

> Bon pour les finances de l'asso, ca va moins bien se passer mais on va pas gâcher les bonnes nouvelles avec des choses aussi ... terre à terre ... M'en fous c'est moi la trésorière et la présidente est encore en vacances pour 24 heures ...    Co


euh elle est peut être en vacances, mais elle surveille quand même  ::   et oui les frais vont être élevés d'après ce que j'ai cru comprendre!

----------


## adoptions nord

> Co voit
> Pièce jointe 8939
> 
> Je le mets ici, pardon de polluer le post, mais une pers de rescue, pourrait peut être le prendre. Je lui ai donné le site ici, car les infos viennent de FB et difficile pour le contact.


je me suis proposée sur fb pour ce covoit, lundi

----------


## Sév51

> Bonjour
> où est le chat 19 de la page 18?
> il ressemble comme deux gouttes d'eau à mon PACHA 
> dite en moi plus sur ce chaton
> aidez moi s'il vous plait


n°19        Pacha




> Qui peut aider Titane27?
> http://www.chat-perdu.org/36740-chat...-les-montauban
> Pacha est perdu depuis presque 1 mois, les distances peuvent être tout à  fait plausibles, reste à voir si les âges correspondent, car à partir  des photos - je n'ai pas vu le minou qui est en fourrière et serait  sorti il me semble? je me permets en effet de dire que la ressemblance  permet le doute....
> Si quelqu'un (calliste? sirev59?) peut prendre contact avec titane27.... merci pour elle!


D'après le message de Mélusine ce matin à 10h :



> Minette gestante est *en route*, tout comme les  loulous n°2, 8, *19*, 21, 22, 23+24, 28+29+30+31 et 32 ! (en 3 covoit)


Donc le chaton n°19 a quitté la fourrière ce matin, mais je ne sais pas dans quelle direction... 
*
Titane27* envoie un mel explicatif, avec tes coordonnées ici : sosfourriere62@gmail.com
pour que le personnes qui gèrent ce SOS puissent te contacter et t'en dire plus

----------


## titsour

si ma proposition peut aider ca  en sortira un de plus

----------


## fays

*Ces deux chatons sont partie en urgence chez le vétérinaire ils sont déhydraté,avec corrysa et tout.

J'ai du prendre la décision de les prendres en charge mais financiérement les caisses de mon association son vide donc il me faudrait des dons ou une asso qui prend relais HELP POUR EUX!!!!

Nous aurons aussi besoin de famille d'accueil quand je l'espere ils ceront sauvé.ils sont manipulable donc aucun soucis pour eux

10) Chaton apeuré 2/3 mois, se demande ce qu'il fait là...
Entrée 26/10. PAS DE DÉLAI !!! 
>> Aucune piste
*****

*16) Chaton tigré, apeuré, bobo sous l'oeil gauche, ce n'est pas le même chaton que le n°10 (vérif faite)
Entrée 27/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI
**>> Aucune piste
*******

----------


## lillylou_01

> je nai pas encore de paypal mais l'adresse de l'asso c 
> *
> NVPLD  - nos voix pour leurs droits 
> 29 avenue de la pointe 
> 91800 brunoy*


*
nvpld rib pour faire des virements ?*




> ces deux chatons sont partie en urgence chez le vétérinaire ils sont déhydraté,avec corrysa et tout.*
> 
> j'ai du prendre la décision de les prendres en charge mais financiérement les caisses de mon association son vide donc il me faudrait des dons ou une asso qui prend relais help pour eux!!!!
> 
> Nous aurons aussi besoin de famille d'accueil quand je l'espere ils ceront sauvé.ils sont manipulable donc aucun soucis pour eux
> *





> _Par Paypal :_
> http://sauvetageanimaux76.forumactif.net/
> _Le lien Paypal ne fonctionnant pas, il est possible d'aller sur ce forum, en page d'accueil se trouve le "bouton paypal", "faire un don", il suffit de cliquer dessus, et suivre les instructions._



*

*

----------


## Myrtille54

Minette gestante et petit bibou sont bien arrivés à Metz tous les 2 à 15h33 et sont partis avecleur FA vers 16h
Petit Bibou eternue et crachouille, a bien mangé ses croquettes dans le train selon Marie Caro et il est calinou !
Petite Mere semblait bien à l etroit dans sa cage...

----------


## fays

lien pour les frais des deux chatons tigré :

Par Paypal :

http://sauvetageanimaux76.forumactif.net/
Le lien Paypal ne fonctionnant pas, il est possible d'aller sur ce forum, en page d'accueil se trouve le "bouton paypal", "faire un don", il suffit de cliquer dessus, et suivre les instructions.

je me demande comment je vais faire sans aide!

----------


## candicita

Don de 20 euros envoyé fays  ::

----------


## fays

merci candice besoin d'un reçus?

j'espere que ces petits bou vont s'en sortir ...

----------


## artichaud

Qu'en est-il pour le chaton noir et blanc malade ???

----------


## candicita

Non pas besoin de reçu merci  :Smile: 
J'espere que d'autres vont suivre  :: 
En tout cas merci pour eux de les avoir sortis!!

----------


## lillylou_01

> lien pour les frais des deux chatons tigré :
> 
> Par Paypal :
> 
> http://sauvetageanimaux76.forumactif.net/
> Le lien Paypal ne fonctionnant pas, il est possible d'aller sur ce forum, en page d'accueil se trouve le "bouton paypal", "faire un don", il suffit de cliquer dessus, et suivre les instructions.
> 
> je me demande comment je vais faire sans aide!


URGENT URGENT MEME 20 EUROS 
don fait (hors forum) qui suit...

----------


## mariecaro

bonsoir voilà la chatte gestante (demarre coriza et eternue, j'espere qu'elle aura  la forme pour la mise à bas!!demandait calins et faisait des pattounes...et le petit gris et blanc max 2 mois a encore les petites dents de bb, yeux larmoyants,,un peu de coriza crache pour la forme maisse laisse caliner ,les deux sont hypersociables...
bien sur lavage des mains au toilette du tgv et produit special desinfectant mains ds sac!!!.ils ont mangé ts 2 des croquettes purina ,donc l'odorat est encore là et melusine à qui je dis merci pour tout ce qu'elle fait pour ce post!!! leur avait mis une boite de sheba!!!
vite du monde pour les autres à bientot...
merci à tous fa,assoc,donateurs,covoit bon dimanche à vs tous et on pense tres fort à nos minous là bas!!!! :: et ailleurs....en fourriere ou errants s les rues!!!!!

----------


## emilie100787

ici minou ne veut pas manger ni boire tellement il est gêné par son coryza il ne veut donc pas prendre de cachet (même broyé dans un peu de lait wiskas) donc demain nouveau plan d'attaque : je vais prendre une seringue sans aiguille dans la pharmacie de ma jument et je vais broyer les cachets avec un chouillat de lait et lui mettre au fond du gozier au moins il ne pourra pas recracher c'est pour son bien (j'avais fait ca pour mon chat -_-' ) je vous rassure ce matin il s'est enfilé une grosse barquette de "gourmet" donc il a bien mangé aujourd'hui et ce midi il a mangé un peu de saumon (il boudait sa pâté alors j'ai voulu voir si l'appétit était toujours là apparemment oui ouf)

edit : le minou est arrivé avec les 2 yeux collés par le coryza et le nez bouché
avec des soins à base de sérum phy et compresses ses yeux sont désormais normalement ouverts et les narines sont dégagées  ::

----------


## emilie100787

j'ai remis un message sur mon facebook professionel avec le lien pour faire un don ne serait ce que de 2euros ... car 2+2+2+2.... ca peut grimper mais je sais pas , on dirait que les gens s'en foutent royalement ... ::

----------


## titsour

on se mobilise pour eux!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!

----------


## arden56

Sur FB, ca partage, partage, mais pas de promesse de don, c'est un peu désolant... je relance.

----------


## fays

> Qu'en est-il pour le chaton noir et blanc malade ???


il est aussi hospitalisé avec les deux tigrés

----------


## emilie100787

Par contre la personne qui gère le site rescue, serait il possible de mettre en page d'accueil que je vous parraine?? que ca paraisse plus crédible pour les personnes qui passent sur mon site (certains n'ont peut être pas assez confiance ils se disent peut être que c'est un site de sellerie qui veut arnaquer les gens j'en sais rien car il n'y a aucun don pour le moment :'(  )

----------


## shuppa974

Coucou tout le monde, je connais une personne prete à en adopter 2. Elle a un grand appartement et ne possede aucun animal en ce moment ce qui serait une bonne chose pour la quarantaine. Elle voulait que je l'oriente mais j avais zappé qu'elle elle pouvait faire la quarantaine alors que c est  plus difficile pour moi. Elle vit en Belgique et pourrait venir les chercher avec sa voiture. Je me permets pas laisser son pseudo sur fb mais vous pouvez me laisser un message si vous voulez qu'elle vous contacte je lui transmettrai. elle a vraiment envie d aider ces pauvres petits.

----------


## emilie100787

A TOUTES LES ASSOCIATIONS QUI PASSENT PAR ICI : envoyez moi en MP vos coordonnées PAYPAL + postale pour que je puisse dispatcher les dons dès que j'en recevrais via mon site (pour le moment ca se bouscule pas au portillon  :: )

----------


## fays

Bonsoir shuppa, le probléme c'est que pour que l'animal passe la frontiére il faut qu'il soit pucé et il faut compter 21jours après le vaccin rage.donc la c'est pas trop possible.

----------


## fays

emilie tu as déja les miennes et celle de julie sur le post après je ne sais pas qu'elle assos a besoin d'aide pour les factures des soins

----------


## fays

j'ai oublié je fais un nouveau post ce soir je pause juste une petite heure et je m'y met car il y as du boulot

----------


## titsour

si fa de quarantaine  c'est au moins 15 jours non donc 1 semaine en plus et on peut vacciner pour les faire descendre sur la belgique?si c'est possible je peux en prendre un ou deux en fa longue duree

----------


## emilie100787

je n trouve pas les tiennes Fays ! :/

----------


## shuppa974

mince !!!!! j'avais pas pensé au fait qu il y ait la frontiere!

----------


## fays

emilie c'est bien arrivant mais jlai mis ce soir.

non il faut une quarantaine de 15jours faire le vaccin et aprés attendent 21jours.

----------


## tara60

j'ai fait un petit don de 20 euros Fays en paypal pour les 2 chatons tigrés

----------


## lillylou_01

> Par contre la personne qui gère le site rescue, serait il possible de mettre en page d'accueil que je vous parraine?? que ca paraisse plus crédible pour les personnes qui passent sur mon site (certains n'ont peut être pas assez confiance ils se disent peut être que c'est un site de sellerie qui veut arnaquer les gens j'en sais rien car il n'y a aucun don pour le moment :'(  )





> A TOUTES LES ASSOCIATIONS QUI PASSENT PAR ICI : envoyez moi en MP vos coordonnées PAYPAL + postale pour que je puisse dispatcher les dons dès que j'en recevrais via mon site (pour le moment ca se bouscule pas au portillon )


BONSOIR EMILIE
je ne comprends pas ta demande.
tu veux que je rajoute une page au début ? mais la il faut me donner les éléments.
changement dans le titre (lequel)
 si tu peux me réponde ici ou en mp.
merci

----------


## emilie100787

en fait si tu pouvais mettre "parrainé par SellerieBaron" avec mon logo et le lien vers mon site ce serait mieux je pense car moi sur mon site j'ai mis rescue mais si les gens viennent voir votre site et ne voient aucun lien avec le miens ... ils ne donneront sans doute pas :/
mon logo : 
et mon site : www.selleriebaron.com

----------


## emilie100787

Fays c'est bien sur ce site ? http://sauvetageanimaux76.forumactif.net/

----------


## fays

oui c bien sa

----------


## Spontex 76

encore des nouvelles : le petit chat noir n°22 a vu le véto pour sa patte.
Alors c'est une petite chatonne en fait, de 2 kg, sa douleur a la patte serait ligamentaire, le veto lui a prescrit un anti inflammatoire et ca devrait passer (sinon radio), ce serait du à un choc ou une chute, et remonterait à pas mal de temps, du coup ses muscles ont fondu...

sinon elle semble en forme (sent juste un peu mauvais et est pleine de puces, a des vers, mais pas de signe de maladie pour l'instant)
elle est très gentille et très caline, mais essaye de s'échapper de sa quarantaine, elle miaule, et gratte la porte... (ma chatte monte la garde devant la porte avec une queue énorme mais elle devrait s'habituer)  :: 

bon courage pour les autres minous pas encore sortis d'affaire  :Smile:

----------


## emilie100787

c'est noté !  ::

----------


## OnLyon

Veuillez m'excuser, mais je ne trouve plus le sujet spécifique au petit chaton malade, qui était la ce matin...est ce que tout est bon pour lui? merci

Bien cordialement

----------


## Myrtille54

> Veuillez m'excuser, mais je ne trouve plus le sujet spécifique au petit chaton malade, qui était la ce matin...est ce que tout est bon pour lui? merci
> 
> Bien cordialement


Il est hospitalisé et NVPLD le prend en charge

----------


## titsour

repartage sur fb a defaut de pouvoir faire plus

----------


## melusine23

*Merci à tous pour votre aide précieuse!

Vous allez tout de suite comprendre pourquoi il ne faut jamais se relâcher... Fays a la gentillesse de s'occuper de créer un nouveau post plus clair. Dès que ce sera fait, nous classerons celui-ci dans les Adoptés et sortis d'affaire.

Recap!!!!!

**9)* *Femelle adulte gris tigré, trappée par la police municipale, a pris un coup entre les deux yeux et le museau, certainement la trappe. Très gentille mais ne vient plus réclamer de caresses à la grille... Résignée ???
**Entrée 26/10. Délai 7/11 LUNDI IL SERA TROP TARD !!!!
>> Aucune piste
*******

*12) Européen tigré - Sexe inconnu - Miaule pour interpeller, réclame de l'attention, mais forme bof
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/11
>> Aucune piste
*****

*14) Femelle noire adulte - Une câlinette sur pattes, ronron à tout va!!!
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/11
**>> Piste fa et asso (?) manque la fa quarantaine 
*****

*15) Femelle adulte blanche à tâches grises tigrées - Jetée d'une voiture, vu par des employés municipaux qui ont appelé la fourrière...
Entrée 27/10 - Délai 8/10 - Sympa, ne semble pas avoir gardé de séquelle de son aventure, mais reste aussi en fond de cage, résignée.
>> Asso ok, recherche FA dans 59/62 en priorité, frais véto pris en charge par un donateur
*****

*20) Chaton blanc et gris tigré, 3 mois
Entrée 28/10 - PAS DE DÉLAI - Désormais en cage avec le n°45...
>> Aucune piste
*****

*25) et 26) Grandes chatonnes, une écaillée grise et une blanche/noire avec collier antipuces rouge
Entrée 02/11 - Délai 14/11. Amenées en même temps que les loulous 23 et 24 par un particulier, qui a indiqué que 2 chats étaient arrivés devant chez sa mère, qu'elle a commencé à les nourrir et que deux autres ont suivi... Et que ce n'était plus possible!
**>> Aucune piste
*****


*38) et 39) Grandes chatonnes tigrées brun et roux magnifiques, presque jumelles, 5 mois environ
Entrée 04/11 - PAS DE DELAI!!! 
**>> Aucune piste


40) Adulte noir et blanc, sexe ? - Très apeuré
Entrée 04/11 - Délai 17/11
>> Aucune piste


41) Adulte noir et blanc, sexe ? - Très craintif. Trappé par un nourrisseur qui s'est laissé dépasser
Entrée 04/11 - Délai 17/11
>> Aucune piste


42) Adulte noir et blanc, femelle ? - Craintive. Trappé par un nourrisseur qui s'est laissé dépasser
Entrée 04/11 - Délai 17/11
>> Aucune piste


43) Chaton noir et blanc, 4/5 mois - Apeuré. Trappé par un nourrisseur qui s'est laissé dépasser
Entrée 04/11 - Délai 17/11
>> Aucune piste


44) Adulte noir et blanc, sexe ? - Apeuré
Entrée 04/11 - Délai 17/11
>> Aucune piste


45) Grand chaton gris et blanc poils mi-longs, un peu trouillard - Mis dans la même cage que n°20
Entrée 04/11 - Délai 17/11
>> Aucune piste

*

----------


## Sév51

Le nouveau post créé par *Fays* est ici ==> http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/33484-URGENT-!-Fourrière-pleine-certain-en-fin-de-délais-(62)?p=814399&viewfull=1#post814399

ils sont encore 17 en fourrière  :: 
c'est désespérant...

----------


## arden56

17 ? Je n'ai pas vu les derniers....  ils sont sur FB !!!

Courage à vous.... et aux minous....

----------


## melusine23

Voui je viens de voir...  :: 

Je demande le classement de ce post... Mais continuez à tous croiser les pattes pour les loulous hospitalisés aujourd'hui, les deux petits tigrés, le noir et blanc, tous coryza+++ avec l'un des petits tigrés très mal en point, ulc-res dans la bouche, etc., qui ont pu être sortis pour soins en urgence grâce à une bénévole sur place qui a filé chez un véto + le petit loulou 32 sorti par The Pattoune's Gang, coryza+++, otite purulente, gencives pâles, lèche les aliments... Plus de news de tout ce petit monde lundi.

On attend aussi des nouvelles des deux loulous partis pour Metz. La jolie puce a-t-elle commencé le travail? La boîte de transport était en tout cas bien lourde à porter!!! Et l'autre mignon avait aussi un bon coryza, il n'a pas mangé en voiture, je suis contente de savoir qu'il a mangé sa barquette dans le train!

Tout le monde est arrivé à bon port. L'association qui couvre le petit n°19 m'a contactée pour me dire qu'elle se chargeait de prendre contact avec la personne qui cherche son chat.

Mais surtout restons mobilisés !

PS: je suis absente demain et je ne pourrais passer que de manière sporadique lundi... Pour toute proposition : sosfourriere62@gmail.com
PPS: je m'excuse auprès de toutes les personnes qui ont essayé de me joindre aujourd'hui en vain et qui m'ont laissé des msg... journée très chargée, bcp de voiture, j'ai quand même bcp téléphoné au volant et ouh la la c'est mal! Mais impossible de répondre à tout le monde, je n'arrive pas à gérer plus d'un double appel... J'espère que tout le monde a pu quand même avoir réponse à ses questions...

----------


## Myrtille54

Pour avoir ete a l arrivée à Metz je peux dire que les Bibous etaient pas trop mal (fatigués c sur mais confiants)
Ptit bonhomme crachouille +++ et eternue
Minette est arrivée seule mais je pense que c imminent ....elle savait plus comment se mettre .... Je confirme elle pesait au moins 25 kgs looool 
ils ont pas trop mangé le sh**ba mais devoré les croquettes
Enfin future maman est instalée et bibou aussi ouffff .Merci

----------


## melusine23

*Voici donc le dernier récap dons pour ce sauvetage (hors dons directs envoyés aux assos qui couvrent les petits hospitalisés du jour). Je m'en vais me torturer l'esprit pour la répartition et je reviendrai vers chaque donateur individuellement, par mp ou mail, pour donner toutes indications utiles. Merci pour votre patience.

**RECAP DONS (promesse)
*** 20 de Muriel P (10 pour chacun des n°1 et 2, ex-n°12 et 13)
* 200 de Muriel P (50 pour chacun des n°1, 2, 3, 10)
* 200 de Muriel P (50 pour chacun des 10, 16, 17, 20) => 150 sur post pour n°10, 16 et 17
* 80 de Muriel P, en plus 
* 100 de Nicole.S, hors* *rescue**, pour les n°4-9-15 avec reçu fiscal => 33 sur ce post pour n°4
* 20 de Lexiekiwi, avec reçu fiscal
* 70 d'Emmanuelle29
* 160 de Lillylou_01 (avec reçu fiscal - par paypal)
* 10 de Punkiee
*** 40 de Candicité*
** 10 de Emilie100787
* 30 de Yves D. (hors Rescue)* 

*TOTAL*  ::  *940*  :: =>824

*En vert dans le récap ci-dessus, les dons pour les chats qui n'ont pas encore trouvé de solution, que je reporte sur le nouveau post, où vous pourrez les retrouver. Ainsi que cette proposition:**** *Une** personne hors rescue se propose pour couvrir les frais vétérinaires du numéro 15.*

----------


## aretousa

Des nouvelles des 5 bébés biberon pour lesquels j'ai fait un don à l'asso de terreur69? merci

----------


## co92

Les nouvelles pour les bibous accueillis par l'asso The Pattoune's Gang :
- le plus petit (n°32, celui qui a été trappé sans sa maman ni ses frères et soeurs) est hospitalisé chez notre véto pour son otite, son coryza et son état général un peu faiblard. Si tout se passe bien il devrait sortir lundi
- les 6 chatons (23-24 ont été mis dans la même cage que 28-29-30-31) sont à des stades divers de coryza. Ils ont de l'appétit mais ca tchoume et la petite écaille a les yeux collés avec du pus. Lundi ce sera véto pour elle
- le grand chaton 27 n'est pas encore arrivé, il faut mettre au point le covoit pour l'amener en RP

Nous allons donc totaliser une dizaine de journées d'hospi entre Princeton et le bibou qui a pris sa suite et plusieurs consultations pour coryza. Je me permets donc de demander un petit coup de main pour les frais ...

Co

----------


## Emmanuelle29

Bonjour je voudrais vous envoyer 30 euros pour tous ces loulous, avez-vous un paypal

----------


## fays

merci co pour les nouvelles et de les avoir pris en charge. n'hésite pas  a métre ton lien paypal ou adresse pour les chéques.

moi j'attend des nouvelles des autres hospitalisé j'avoue que j'ai peur la

----------


## co92

Notre adresse
The Pattoune's Gang
25 rue Julien Perin, 92160 ANTONY

Notre compte paypal est associé à notre adresse mail : thepattounesgang@yahoo.fr

Petite information pour les donateurs : si vous utilisez la fonction "envoi d'argent à des proches" (et non réglement d'achat) vous pouvez choisir de payer vous même la commission Paypal ... ce qui envoie à l'association exactement le montant que vous vouliez leur donner (pour 10 euros envoyés, la commission est de 0,59 euros).

D'avance merci à tous les donateurs.

Vous pouvez aussi vous signaler à Mélusine, qui répartira les promesses de dons suivant les associations, les besoins et les voeux des donateurs.

Co

----------


## Emmanuelle29

Bonsoir je viens d'envoyer les 30 euros promis sur votre Paypal j'espère que ca aidera un peu

----------


## co92

Merci bcp Emmanuelle pour ce don généreux. Nous emmenons tous les chatons chez le véto cet am, ils ont une gastro et on ne prend pas de risques avec des petits bouts !
Ils mangent bien, jouent ... on espère que ca va bien se passer pour eux.

Co

----------


## Myrtille54

Des nouvelles du no22 qui avait mal à sa patte qui est une fifille et qui s appele Gargouille 

http://lapattedelespoir.naturalforum...-de-4-mois-1-2

----------


## BBJPDS

> Des nouvelles du no22 qui avait mal à sa patte qui est une fifille et qui s appele Gargouille 
> 
> http://lapattedelespoir.naturalforum...-de-4-mois-1-2


Merci Myrtille, super photos !!! (désolée, je suis ce post la mort dans l'âme, c'est la quadrature du cercle quand j'essaie de répondre à la question "mais comment faire pour aider?" mais j'interviens sur le 79 et .. je ne peux pas faire plus, pour l'instant. Mais voilà, je suis solidaire avec tout ce que vous faites pour eux, et j'espère pouvoir re-participer un jour. ça fait toujours tellement, tellement plaisir de les voir après, impatients de sortir de leur pièce de quarantaine, mais somme toute pas si malheureux que ça.. N'est-ce- pas Myrtille !

----------


## lillylou_01

paypal fait à *à The Pattoune's Gang*

----------


## shany

Un énorme merci à Lillylou pour son don  ::  :: 


 Je vais bientôt mettre des photos du chaton qui a été hospitalisé samedi dernier, car il est sorti aujourd'hui, pour lui ça va aller, le pire est passé.

Les 6 autres chatons ont un traitement pour la gastro et la gale d'oreille, la photo de groupe ne devrait plus trop tarder aussi.

Ce soir j'ai réceptionné avec Co92, Ivan le terrible, il est adorable et magnifique, ainsi que les 2 princesses que va covoiturer Mariecaro samedi. Elles sont adorables ces petites. Promis demain des photos de tout ce petit monde

----------


## lillylou_01

Shany,
merci pour les dernières nouvelles des  loulous, nous attendons donc les photos de tout le monde quand tu auras 1 minute
avec tout ces  nouveaux pensionnaires.
 :Smile:

----------


## terreur69

La tite louloute blanche et bleu (numero 6) est chez moi depuis mercredi après un long trajet en train. Elle se porte bien malgré un tit coryza mais la crème ophtalmique ainsi que l'antibio ont l'air de bien lui réussir car l'oeil va bien mieux.
C'est une véritable boite ronrons et est en permanence en demande de calins quand je vais la voir.

Sirev l'avait baptisé Grenadine mais nous l'avons rebaptisé Opale






LA prendre en photo est super dur car ne reste pas en place tellement elle veut des papouilles

----------


## arden56

Toute mimi, elle aussi.

Allez les autres "boites à ronrons" nous attendent !!! Helps pour eux SVP !

----------


## melusine23

> la future maman est bien arrivée chez Emilie100787
> Merci ma belle


Vous vous souvenez de cette minette gestante ? Eh bien j'ai su hier par sms qu'elle avait mis bas de 6 petits loulous ce dimanche!!! Elle aura finalement mis le temps pour les faire ses minouchons!

----------


## punkiee

6! hé bein elle a pas chômé la louloutte!!
Merci Mel!

----------


## cecile625

*j'ai reçu un texto de la présidente de l'asso qui a sorti ce mouchon - qui est en soins pour coryza depuis son arrivée en FA... : "mauvaise nouvelle pour gavroche : herpèsvirus, le véto est obligé de lui fermer les paupières pendant 15 jours, c'est le seul moyen pour le sauver"
Cette asso, qui a aussi pris en charge la maman gestante qui vient juste de mettre au monde ses 6 petits, et qui a également pris en charge deux autres minous sur le post suivant celui-ci, a besoin d'aide financière supplémentaire, merci à ceux qui pourront aider 
paypal : laurence.neo@free.fr

2) Chaton de 3/4 mois - bleu et blanc très joli - un peu craintif**- trouvé parait ne pas étre en forme
***

----------


## calisste

Moi qui croyait que la maman des six minouchons allait les mettre au monde la veille de son covoit' et bien je me suis bien plantée !!!!!! :-)

----------

